# Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen - Modelle - Auswirkungen - Pro - Kontra



## frEnzy (26. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, es gibt bereits ein Thema zum Grundeinkommen aber ich eröffne trotzdem mal ein neues, denn ich möchte gern mit euch die verschiedenen Modelle, ihre Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft und die Wirtschaft sowie die ganzen Pro- und Kontraargumente diskutieren. Schon seit längerem ärgert es mich nämlich, dass bei vielen Diskussionen, die ich zu dem Thema mitbekommen habe, oft nur über die direkten und kurzfristigen Änderungen geredet worden ist, die Langzeiteinflüsse aber stehts außen vor gelassen worden sind. Darum hier erstmal ein paar Basics (Quelle: Frei übernommen von www.grundeinkommen.de )

*Das Problem*
Die Produktivitätssteigerungen seit Beginn der industriellen Revolution haben sich im 20. und zu Beginn des 21. Jahrhunderts ständig fortgesetzt, was zu leistungsfähigeren Volkswirtschaften und zu einem höheren Lebensstandard ihrer Bevölkerungen geführt hat. Die Produktivität, die in Gesellschaften materieller Unterversorgung zunehmenden Wohlstand brachte, führt in Volkswirtschaften mit gesättigten Märkten dazu, dass der Einsatz von Arbeitskraft in vielen Bereichen immer überflüssiger wird. 


Das bedeutet: 

einerseits gesellschaftlichen Reichtum und Überfluss sowie die Möglichkeit, Wohlstand für alle zu schaffen,
andererseits strukturelle Arbeitslosigkeit.
Gesellschaften mit hochproduktiven Volkswirtschaften haben noch nicht gelernt, damit umzugehen. Sie beklagen deshalb, dass Arbeitsplätze wegrationalisiert werden.

*Die Idee*
Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen bezeichnet eine gesellschaftspolitische und wirtschaftspolitische Idee, nach der jede Bürgerin, jeder Bürger einen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf eine bedingungslose monetäre Grundversorgung durch das politische Gemeinwesen haben soll. Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen soll ein Menschenrecht sein.


Es soll:

die Existenz sichern und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe ermöglichen,
einen individuellen Rechtsanspruch darstellen,
ohne Bedürftigkeitsprüfung ausgezahlt werden,
keinen Zwang zur Arbeit bedeuten.
Das Grundeinkommen stellt somit eine Form von Mindesteinkommenssicherung dar, die sich von den zur Zeit in fast allen Industrienationen existierenden Systemen der Grundsicherung wesentlich unterscheidet. Das Grundeinkommen wird erstens an Individuen anstelle von Haushalten gezahlt, zweitens steht es jedem Individuum unabhängig von sonstigen Einkommen zu, und drittens wird es gezahlt, ohne dass Arbeitsleistung oder Arbeitsbereitschaft verlangt wird.

*Fragen*



Bei dem Gedanken an ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen stellen sich natürlich sofort ein paar grundlegende Fragen. Ein paar davon führe ich hier schon mal als Anregung auf. Weitere werden bestimmt in der folgenden Diskussion noch aufkommen.

Wie hoch müsste das Grundeinkommen sein?
Wie würde es finanziert werden?
Welche Auswirkungen hätte es auf die Wirtschaft?
Welche Auswirkungen hätte es auf die Gesellschaft?
Wer würde alles das Grundeinkommen bekommen?
Dies und weiteres soll nun im Folgenden diskutiert werden


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Erstmal ist die Frage, wo denn der Unterschied zwischen "Grundeinkommen" und "Hartz IV" sein soll. Soll das einfach nur das gleiche sein, nur mehr Geld und mit nem neuen Namen UND dass jeder es bekommt, auch wer einen normalen, gut bezahlten Job hat? So versteh ich das nämlich...

Völlig klar ist: wenn man das finanzieren will auf einem Niveau spürbar höher als HartzIV, dann muss das natürlich im Schnitt jeder Steuerzahler letztenendes soviel mehr Steuern bezahlen, dass das Grundeinkommen dabei rumkommt, und im Endeffekt, weil natürlich bei weitem nicht jeder genug verdient, um allein sagen wir mal 1000€ ZUSÄTZLICH an steuern zu bezahlen, sind es die "beserverdienenden", die dann umsomehr zahlen müssen. De müssen ihr eigenes Grundeinkommen finanzieren PLUS die Grundeinkommen von Leuten, die nicht genug verdienen, um allein 1000€ zusätzlich an Steuern zu zahlen.

Meines Erachtens kann das nicht gutgehen, und wenn JEDER mehr als "vorher" hat, dann wird das ganze eh nur zu einer schnelleren Inflation führen, irgendwann werden die 1000€ dann nicht mehr wert sein als jetzt der HartzIV-Satz, und dann sind wir genau da, wo wir vorher waren... 



Was auch dazukommt: Leute mit kleineren Jobs würden ggf. noch schlechter bezahlt werden, weil sie ja ein rel. hohes Einkommen vom Staat so oder so bekommen, des weiteren steigt der Anreiz, NICHT arbeiten zu gehen. Viele gehen arbeiten und bekommen nicht viel mehr als HartzIV, aber ersten bekommen sie dann eben doch ETWAS mehr und zweitens fühlt es sich für die allermeisten auch besser an, zu arbeiten. Wenn nun aber ein Grundeinkommen da ist, welches deutlich höher ist, dann werden sicherlich einige dieser Leute es dann doch nicht mehr einsehen, zu arbeiten - vor allem wenn das Geld dann locker reicht, um 2-3 mal im Monat essen zu gehen, mal ins Kino. am Wochende in ne Kneipe, für ein Auto reicht es auch noch usw. usw.


M.E. ist es schon völlig o.k, dass man ohne Arbeit grad genug hat, um zu leben und auch ab und an mal wegzugehen - das ist kein supertolles Leben, aber wenn es viel mehr Geld geben würde fürs "Nichtstun", würden IMHO einfach zu viele Leute ganz bewußt nicht arbeiten gehen, die es normalerweise könnten.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Juli 2010)

Die Idee des Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens halte ich für gut. Neben den von Dir genannten Gründen spricht dafür:

- Milliardeneinsparungen beim Staat, da Hartz4/Sozialhilfe/Arbeitslosengeld nicht mehr anfallen und auch nicht mehr verwaltet werden müssen. Da ließen sich mittelfristig gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig geschätz 200.000 Stellen einsparen, wenn wir jede  Stelle inkl. Raumkosten etc.pp. mit 40.000 € pA ansetzen, sind das 8 Mrd. € pro Jahr! Ich halte 200.000 Stellen und 40k€ pA für sehr sehr vorsichtig geschätzt.


Dagegen spricht: Alle Ideen, die ich bis jetzt dazu gehört habe, basieren auf einer massiven Anhebung der Umsatzsteuer. Ich habe Zahlen von 30 - 40 % gehört. Zum einen ist die USt eine reine Endverbrauchersteuer, Firmen wären also außen vor bei der Finanzierung, zum anderen trifft eine Erhöhung der USt immer die am härtesten, die nicht so viel Einkommen zur Verfügung haben. Wer gerade soviel hat, das er, wenn auch nicht schlecht, gerade so über die Runden kommt, dem tut eine Preiserhöhung von 20% durch massives Anheben der USt richtig weh. Gerade dadurch werden die vom unteren Rand der Mittelschicht in die Armut abrutschen. Die, die noch weniger haben, sowieso.

Ganz grundsätzlich spricht dagegen: Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass alle Menschen gut sind und sich dem Gemeinwohl verpflichtet fühlen, kann es klappen. Meine Befürchtung ist aber, das zu viele Mitmenschen das etwas anders sehen, das System ausnutzen und überstrapazieren. Unsere Generation wird leider noch erleben, dass ALLE Solidarsysteme (Rente, Krankenversicherung, Pflegeversicherung, Arbeitslosenversicherung) aufgrund des demographischen Wandels nicht mehr haltbar sind. Warum soll es da einem neuen Solidarsystem besser ergehen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2010)

> - Milliardeneinsparungen beim Staat, da Hartz4/Sozialhilfe/Arbeitslosengeld nicht mehr anfallen und auch nicht mehr verwaltet werden müssen.


Richtig, weil es dann Grundeinkommen heißt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Herbboy 

Allein schon die Finanzierung von dem Gedanken bedingsloses Grundgehalt, halte ich für nicht durchfürbar.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Milliardeneinsparungen beim Staat, da Hartz4/Sozialhilfe/Arbeitslosengeld nicht mehr anfallen und auch nicht mehr verwaltet werden müssen. Da ließen sich mittelfristig gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig geschätz 200.000 Stellen einsparen, wenn wir jede Stelle inkl. Raumkosten etc.pp. mit 40.000 € pA ansetzen, sind das 8 Mrd. € pro Jahr! Ich halte 200.000 Stellen und 40k€ pA für sehr sehr vorsichtig geschätzt.


 Naja, das kann man so einfach nun auch nicht berechnen... 

Erstens wirst Du trotzdem Sozialfälle haben, zB kranke, plflegebedürftige ältere oder behinderte Menschen, die einfach mehr Geld benötigen als die Grundsicherung, nur um zu existieren. Du kannst die Verwaltung dieser Leute zwar auch über andere staatlichen Stellen machen, aber die reine Arbeitszeit, die zur Verwaltung nötig ist, bleibt bestehen. Desweiteren wirst Du auch Leute haben, die trotz des Einkommens aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zurechtkommen, sei es durch Schulden, oder weil deren Selbstständigkeit nicht so recht funktioniert bzw. es ne Weile dauert usw usw usw. Natürlich: es werden weniger Leute als bei Hartz4 sein, denen die Grundsicherung nicht reicht, aber es wird sicher nicht immens viel weniger Verwaltung. 

Und das Arbeitslosengeld: warum fällt das weg? Das ist ja nicht zuletzt dafür da, dass man wenigstens für ein Jahr bei Arbeitslosigkeit nicht weit abfällt von seinem Lebensstandard. Wenn einer vorher 5000€ im Monat hatte, will der natürlich dann auch ne Weile nicht VIEL weniger Geld haben. 

Außerdem brauchst Du auch eine Verwaltung, die das Grundeinkommen verwaltet. Da musst Du auch prüfen, ob jeder Bezieher wirklich berechtigt ist. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wie genau das gemacht werden soll: soll JEDE Person, vom Neugeborenen ( Gefahr: auch wenn man kaum glauben mag, aber es gibt Leute, die für ein paar Hundert € mehr pro Monat ein Kind in die Welt setzen würden...) bis zum Greis, dieses Einkommen bekommen? Soll die Höhe dann auch davon abhängig sein davon, ob man zusammenlebt, Kinder hat oder single ist usw. ? Man muss auch bedenken, dass vor allem bei Zuwanderern aus dem Ausland genauestens und ggf. wiederholt geprüft werden muss, ob und wieviele der angemeldeten Leute über welchen Zeitraum wirklich berechtigt wären, dieses Grundeinkommen zu beziehen. 

Da gibt es also auch ne Menge zu verwalten, das reicht nicht, dass Du dich da einmal anmeldest und dann das Geld für immer und wenig überwiesen bekommst...


Und auch wenn das ganze dann doch aus "Kostensicht" sich lohnt: es müssten dann trotzdem noch die mittleren und höheren Einkommen deutlich mehr bezahlen als zuvor. Einfach nur die MWSt entsprechend erhöhen hilft den "Armen" dann wiederum nicht sonderlich viel, da dann zB eine Sicherung von 800€ im Grunde effektiv "nur" eine HartzVI-Erhöhung auf 600€ wären...


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wie würde es finanziert werden?



Alle bisherigen, halbwegs nachvollziehbar berechneten Modelle gehen von einer Konsumsteuer von bis zu 100 Prozent aus. Oder einfacher ausgedrueckt - ein VW POLO, der heute noch €15.000 kostet, kostet dann €30.000. So ein Modell wuerde gleich mehrere Verwerfungen schaffen:

1. Die Lebenssituation der Empfaenger eines BGEs wuerde sich objektiv kaum verbessern - eher verschlechtern, weil sie zwar ein sicheres Einkommen haetten, das aber durch seine de-facto-inflationaere Finanzierung sehr viel weniger wert waere.

1a. Im "worst case" fuehrt das zu einer nachlassenden Binnennachfrage nach bestimmten Erzeugnissen, damit zu einer schrumpfenden Wirtschaft und schlussendlich zu weniger Nachfrage nach Arbeitskraft und entsprechend mehr reinen Empfaengern des BGEs. Also eine Abwaertsspirale.

1b. Eine Entwicklung wie in 1a wuerde das BGE verteuern oder zu einer Reduzierung seiner Hoehe fuehren. Seine weitere Verteuerung koennte dazu fuehren, dass diejenigen "bestraft" werden, die arbeiten - weil deren Einkommen kaum analog zur Steuerlast steigen wuerden und die Kaufkraft damit sinken wuerde. Eine Reduzierung seiner Hoehe wuerde hingegen die Tendenz aus 1a verstaerken.

2. Die Schattenwirtschaft (a. k. a. Schwarzarbeit) duerfte nochmals zunehmen - weil der Handwerkereinsatz ploetzlich nicht mehr €250,- kosten wuerde, sondern €500,- ... oder eben bloss €300,-. Ohne Quittung und damit am Fiskus vorbei, versteht sich.

Damit sind die meisten anderen Fragen eigentlich schon obsolet. Zumal die wichtigste fehlt: ist so etwas in einem Land wie der Bundesrepublik, mitten in Europa gelegen und Mitglied u. a. der EU, ueberhaupt machbar? Die Antwort ist ziemlich simpel: Nein, natuerlich nicht. Weil es entweder zeitgleich und in kaufkraftbereinigt gleicher Hoehe in der gesamten EU eingefuehrt werden und diese ihre Aussengrenzen, jedenfalls gegen Zustrom, hermetisch schliessen muesste oder wegen der in der EU herrschenden Freizuegigkeit es schon bald einen nicht zu schulternden Zustrom von BGE-Empfaengern nach Deutschland geben wuerde. Schon heute findet eine nachweisbare Zuwanderung in die sozialen Transfersysteme der Bundesrepublik statt, die sich dann noch multiplizieren duerfte. Und Volkswirtschaften wie die griechische, spanische oder portugiesische scheinen mir nicht in der Verfassung zu sein, ein BGE zu (er)tragen.

Ueber die "perspektivischen Chancen" eines BGEs zu schwadronieren und dabei seine laestigen unmittelbaren Auswirkungen auszublenden, mag unterhaltsam sein. Natuerlich waere ein BGE mit all seinen Vorzuegen, aber ohne Nachteile schoen. Es waere auch schoen wenn mein Auto im Regen nicht nass wuerde. Ex-Kanzler Schroeder hat das mal sehr treffend als den Unterschied zwischen dem "wuenschbaren" und dem "machbaren" bezeichnet.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, das kann man so einfach nun auch nicht berechnen...
> 
> Erstens wirst Du trotzdem Sozialfälle haben, zB kranke, plflegebedürftige ältere oder behinderte Menschen, die einfach mehr Geld benötigen als die Grundsicherung, nur um zu existieren. Du kannst die Verwaltung dieser Leute zwar auch über andere staatlichen Stellen machen, aber die reine Arbeitszeit, die zur Verwaltung nötig ist, bleibt bestehen. Desweiteren wirst Du auch Leute haben, die trotz des Einkommens aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zurechtkommen, sei es durch Schulden, oder weil deren Selbstständigkeit nicht so recht funktioniert bzw. es ne Weile dauert usw usw usw. Natürlich: es werden weniger Leute als bei Hartz4 sein, denen die Grundsicherung nicht reicht, aber es wird sicher nicht immens viel weniger Verwaltung.
> 
> ...



Doch, genau das ist die Idee des Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens:

- Jeder bekommt es, egal ob 2 Monate oder 80 Jahre alt. Je nachdem von wem die Idee kommt, gibt es noch verschiedene Modelle, z.B. 0-6 Jahre 60% usw. Der Verwaltungsaufwand ist jedoch minimal.
- Die Familiensituation spielt keine Rolle, da es jeder bekommt
- Es ist Ersatz für fast alle anderen staatlichen Transferleistungen, diese fallen dann ersatzlos weg.
- für Kranke und Pflegefälle ist die Krankenversicherung und die Pflegeversicherung zuständig.
- Arbeitslosigkeit: Tja, wenn Du 5000€ im Monat verdienst geh bitte nicht davon aus, dass Du annährend soviel Geld als Arbeitslosengeld bekommst. Da ist eine ganz schön große Lücke...

Die Idee ist ganz einfach:

Über den Staat wird jeder Bürger abgesichert. Jeder kriegt das BEDINGUNGSLOSE Grundeinkommen, egal ob er noch 10 Mietshäuser im Frankfurter Westend hat oder ob er 10.000 Miese bei der Bank hat. Dafür fallen andere Absicherungssysteme ERSATZLOS weg.

Wenn Du überlegst: alles, was in die Arbeitslosenversicherung, in die Rentenversicherung, inkl. Steuerzuschüsse, das waren im letzten Jahr alleine 80 Mrd. Euro für die Rente, zzgl. drastischer Erhöhung der USt, gegangen ist ab ins bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. Da kommt ein gigantischer Betrag zusammen. Wuppbar wäre das. 

Wer dann mehr möchte als diese Basissicherung, egal ob für Arbeitslosigkeit, Rente oder Erziehungszeiten, muß das selbst absichern.

Die Gesetzgebung kann auch nie eine Einzelfallgesetzgebung sein sondern steckt den Rahmen ab. Wer jetzt Schulden hat oder damit nicht klar kommt, hat - genau wie heute - Pech gehabt. Jeden kann man nicht absichern.

Wie ich aber in meinem ersten Post zu diesem Thema geschrieben habe, ich halte die Idee für gut. Die Umsetzung würde aber daran scheitern, dass der Mensch an sich egoistisch ist und seine Ansprüche nicht am Wohle aller orientiert.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Wie ich aber in meinem ersten Post zu diesem Thema geschrieben habe, ich halte die Idee für gut. Die Umsetzung würde aber daran scheitern, dass der Mensch an sich egoistisch ist und seine Ansprüche nicht am Wohle aller orientiert.



Das scheitert allein schon an der Umsetzung bzw. ihrer Finanzierung.

Bei 80 Mio Menschen in Deutschland, würde das 80 Milliarden im Monat kosten, wenn jeder Mensch 1000 Euro bekommen würde.

Das sind aufs Jahr gerechnet fast eine Billion, nur für das Bedingslose Grundgehalt.... mit den anderen Staatsausgaben, wäre man dann gut bei 1,2 Billionen im Jahr.
Woher das Geld nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen.... frage ich dich da?

Meiner Meinung nach ist das schönes Wunschdenken von einigen mehr nicht...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens kann das nicht gutgehen, und wenn JEDER mehr als "vorher" hat, dann wird das ganze eh nur zu einer schnelleren Inflation führen, irgendwann werden die 1000€ dann nicht mehr wert sein als jetzt der HartzIV-Satz, und dann sind wir genau da, wo wir vorher waren...



Ein gewisser Nivellierungseffekt würde eintreten:
Nehmen wir an, der heutige HartzIVer bekommt im Schnitt 500€ an Leistungen (kinder, Lebensgemeinschaften, etc. mit eingerechnet. Vermutlich trotzdem eher niedrig angesetzt, aber gut zum rechnen). Dann hat jemand, der 10.000€ im Monat verdient, das 20 fache.
In Zukunft hätter er 11.000€, damit aber nur das 11 fache des Ärmsten. Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich wird geschlossen. Da den von der Gesamtbevölkerung ausgegebenen Summen weiterhin die gleichen realen Werte gegenüberstehen würde, sollte inflationsbereinigt eine leichte Verbesserung der Lebenssituation am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft herauskommen - kompensiert durch eine z.T. deutliche Verschlechterung an der schlanken Spitze.
(weitere Effekte, die das zunichte machen: s.u.)



> Was auch dazukommt: Leute mit kleineren Jobs würden ggf. noch schlechter bezahlt werden, weil sie ja ein rel. hohes Einkommen vom Staat so oder so bekommen, des weiteren steigt der Anreiz, NICHT arbeiten zu gehen.



Und das eine würde das andere kompensieren. Wenn Jobs nicht mehr für die Grundversorgung nötig sind, dann muss sich Arbeit richtig lohnen - oder sie wird nicht angenommen. (real=>s.u.)





rabe08 schrieb:


> Die Idee des Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens halte ich für gut. Neben den von Dir genannten Gründen spricht dafür:
> 
> - Milliardeneinsparungen beim Staat, da Hartz4/Sozialhilfe/Arbeitslosengeld nicht mehr anfallen und auch nicht mehr verwaltet werden müssen. Da ließen sich mittelfristig gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig geschätz 200.000 Stellen einsparen, wenn wir jede  Stelle inkl. Raumkosten etc.pp. mit 40.000 € pA ansetzen, sind das 8 Mrd. € pro Jahr! Ich halte 200.000 Stellen und 40k€ pA für sehr sehr vorsichtig geschätzt.



Du hältst Kosten von 3333€/Monat für eine einfache Bürostelle für niedrig angesetzt? Sorry, aber soweit ist der Euro nun wirklich noch nicht gefallen. Lass es 666€ sein, dann sind es viel (bedenke: Wir reden vom Staat als Arbeitsgeber. D.h. nur der Nettolohn spielt eine Rolle)



> Dagegen spricht: Alle Ideen, die ich bis jetzt dazu gehört habe, basieren auf einer massiven Anhebung der Umsatzsteuer. Ich habe Zahlen von 30 - 40 % gehört. Zum einen ist die USt eine reine Endverbrauchersteuer, Firmen wären also außen vor bei der Finanzierung, zum anderen trifft eine Erhöhung der USt immer die am härtesten, die nicht so viel Einkommen zur Verfügung haben. Wer gerade soviel hat, das er, wenn auch nicht schlecht, gerade so über die Runden kommt, dem tut eine Preiserhöhung von 20% durch massives Anheben der USt richtig weh. Gerade dadurch werden die vom unteren Rand der Mittelschicht in die Armut abrutschen. Die, die noch weniger haben, sowieso.



Das hängt von der höhe des Grundeinkommens ab. Es müsste enstprechend inflationsbereinigt werden (Ergebniss: Siehe oben)
Endanwender bezogene Steuern haben aber den riesigen Vorteil, dass sie auch Importprodukte treffen - womit wir uns dem Kern der Sache nähern:

Deutschland ist kein geschlossenes System von deutschen Firmen und deutschen Bürgern. D.h.:
- vermögende Leute würde auf diese Form der Steuererhöhung genauso reagiern, wie auf jede andere: Landflucht. Damit entfällt der Teil der Finanzierung, der für eine Verbesserung bei den Armen hätte sorgen können
- Unternehmen würden auf diese Form der Mindestlohneinführung ("für so wenig muss ich nicht arbeiten") genauso reagieren, wie auf jede andere Form der Einführung: Verlagerung von Arbeitsplätzen in Länder mit niedrigeren Löhnen. Damit haben wir deutlich weniger Wirtschaftsleistung zu verteilen und können uns solche Utopien nicht mehr leisten
- arme Leute gibt es auch in anderen Nationen. Und die hätten auch gerne ein Grundeinkommen. Gegenüber non-EU-Ausländern könnten wir NPD-Methoden anwenden, für EU-Bürger gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) wir zahlen ihnen das Grundeinkommen, wenn sie in Deutschland leben -> wir nehmen alle EU-Arbeitslosen auf und gehen Pleite
b) wir zahlen esnicht und brauchen somit weiterhin ein konventionelles Sicherungsnetz für Leute, die in Deutschland leben und überleben sollen. Zeitgleich werden wird ein Wahlfahrtsort für Bettler.



Imho läuft das Ziel des Grundeinkommens genau in die falsche Richtung und lenkt vom eigentlichen Problem ab. Wir haben nicht zuwenig Arbeit, wir haben auch nicht zuviel Leute, die Arbeit suchen. Was wir haben, sind zu hohe Kosten für die Schaffung von Arbeit.
Was ich gerne mal von einem Politiker hören würde:
"steuern statt Steuern".
Arbeitsplätze sind in Deutschland mit extrem hohen Abgaben belegt, die Firmen werden geradezu bestraft, wenn sie welche schaffen. Da wundert es nicht, dass die Zahl möglichst klein halten - zu Lasten der Arbeitsbedingungen und zu Lasten der Arbeitslosenzahlen. Was dagegen billig ist, ist z.B. das Verbrauchen von Dingen (Konsumsteuern), der Verbrauch von Energie, der Verbrauch fossiler Energieträger, die Verschmutzung der Umwelt, das zubetonieren von Land,...
Auf all das erheben wir z.T. lächerliche Abgaben. Deswegen: Die Forderung nach 50% Mehrwertssteuer kann bleiben. Aber die Einnahmen sollten nicht in ein Grundeinkommen fließen - sondern in eine Anhebung von HartzIV (um die gestiegenen Nettopreise zu kompensieren) und eine Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer (die soziale Ausgleichsfunktion würde über eine Luxussteuer auf Produkte, die man eigentlich nicht braucht, wiederhergestellt). Das würde nämlich dazu führen, dass der Teil der Staatseinnahmen, der bislang von deutschen Firmen für deutsche Arbeitsplätze gezahlt wurde, in Zukunft von Firmen gezahlt wird, die in Deutschland verkaufen wollen. Zum Teil ist das Deckungsgleich und somit egal - z.T. aber auch nicht. Firmen, die ihre Produktion ins Ausland verlagern, sparen dadurch genau 0% Lohnsteuer ein und zahlen weiterhin die volle Mehrwertssteuer.
(folgende Stufen: Umwelt- und Flächenabgaben statt Krankenkassenbeiträge und Öko- statt Unternehmenssteuer)

Positiver Nebeneffekt: Eine ganze Reihe von Dingen, die heute durch Vorschriften geregelt wird, würde in Zukunft durch den Geldbeutel von alleine geregelt. (Z.B. Einwegverpackungen: Bei hohen Abgaben auf Rohstoffe, hohen Müllpreisen und hoher Mehrwertssteuer lohnt es sich von alleine, wenn man Flaschen zirkuliert, anstatt sie zu verkaufen und wegzuschmeißen)


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was dagegen billig ist, ist z.B. das Verbrauchen von Dingen (Konsumsteuern), der Verbrauch von Energie, der Verbrauch fossiler Energieträger, die Verschmutzung der Umwelt, das zubetonieren von Land,...



Naja, also ich finde ja das Energie in Deutschland alles andere als billig ist... Die andern Länder sollten da eher mal nachziehen, wäre imo sinnvoller.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf all das erheben wir z.T. lächerliche Abgaben. Deswegen: Die Forderung nach 50% Mehrwertssteuer kann bleiben. Aber die Einnahmen sollten nicht in ein Grundeinkommen fließen - sondern in eine Anhebung von HartzIV (um die gestiegenen Nettopreise zu kompensieren) und eine Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer (die soziale Ausgleichsfunktion würde über eine Luxussteuer auf Produkte, die man eigentlich nicht braucht, wiederhergestellt). Das würde nämlich dazu führen, dass der Teil der Staatseinnahmen, der bislang von deutschen Firmen für deutsche Arbeitsplätze gezahlt wurde, in Zukunft von Firmen gezahlt wird, die in Deutschland verkaufen wollen. Zum Teil ist das Deckungsgleich und somit egal - z.T. aber auch nicht. Firmen, die ihre Produktion ins Ausland verlagern, sparen dadurch genau 0% Lohnsteuer ein und zahlen weiterhin die volle Mehrwertssteuer.
> (folgende Stufen: Umwelt- und Flächenabgaben statt Krankenkassenbeiträge und Öko- statt Unternehmenssteuer)




Wie soll den das aufgeben, wenn du die für die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer nur die Lohnsteuer abschaffen willst?  (Falls ich noch was übersehen hab sry, aber ist etwas undurchsichtig dein post finde ich)
Weil der größte Teil von dem Lohn geht bei Familien ja für konsumgüter drauf und die würden dadurch ja ziemlich mehrbelastet werden, was denk ich nicht in deinem Sinn sein kann.

Und da du ja immer so auf die Umweltbedacht bist und wir da auch mal eine nette Diskussion hatten, zwecks Flugverkehr usw. hatten. Hast du gewusst, das der weltweite Serverbetrieb laut greenpeace genausoviel CO2 emission verursacht wie der weltweite Flugverkehr und somit verursachts du auch Kosten, welche die Allgemeinheit tragen muss, passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber ich wollts dir mal sagen bevor ichs wieder vergesse  Wenn ich den Artikel noch finde schicke ich ihn dir mal.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## frEnzy (27. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, dass bereits die kurzfristige Machbarkeit ein Problem wäre. Schauen wir uns doch mal "nur" den Haushalt des Bundesministeriums für Arbeit und Soziales für 2010 an:



Spoiler



*1. Sozialversicherung (Kap. 1113): insgesamt 81,1 Mrd. Euro*

    * Zuschüsse allg. RV (Ost + West): 59 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Zuschuss KnRV (Ost + West): 5,9 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Überführung Zusatzversorgungssysteme - Ost: 2,7 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Kindererziehungszeiten: 11,6 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Behindertenwerkstätten: 1,1 Mrd. Euro
    * Sonstiges: 0,8 Mrd. Euro

*2. Arbeitsförderung (Kap. 1112): insgesamt: 59 Mrd. Euro*

    * Bundesbeteiligung Arbeitsförderung: 7,9 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Zuschuss an die Bundesagentur für Arbeit: 12,8 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Arbeitslosengeld II - Grundsicherung: 23,9 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Kosten der Unterkunft - Grundsicherung: 3,4 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Verwaltungskosten - Grundsicherung: 4,4 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Eingliederung in Arbeit - Grundsicherung: 6,6 Mrd. Euro _(fällt weg)_
    * Sonstiges: 0,0 Mrd. Euro

*3. Kriegsopferhaushalt (Kap. 1110): insgesamt: 1,9 Mrd. Euro*

    * Kriegsopferversorgung: 1,6 Mrd. Euro
    * Kriegsopferfürsorge: 0,3 Mrd. Euro

*4. Sonstiges (Kap. 1101-1107, 1167): insgesamt: 1,2 Mrd. Euro*

u. a.:

    * Erstattung von Fahrgeldausfällen für die Beförderung Schwerbehinderter: 0,2 Mrd. Euro
    * Grundsicherung im Alter bei Erwerbsminderung: 0,5 Mrd. Euro


Von den 143,2 Milliarden Euro, die dieses Jahr veranschlagt worden sind, könnte man 138,2 Milliarden Euro streichen, da dies alles Gelder sind, die durch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ersetzt werden würden.

Jetzt machen wir mal die Gegenprobe (Achtung! Vereinfachte Rechnung!). Sagen wir mal das Grundeinkommen würde 800,-/Monat betragen. Dann wären das bei den knapp 82 Millionen Menschen, die in Deutschland leben, ca. 65,6 Milliarden Euro/Monat, die nur für das Grundeinkommen nötig wären. Mit den eingesparten Gelden des BMAS könnte man also rund 2 Monate das Grundeinkommen finanzieren. Fehlen also noch 10 Monate, in denen auch alle das Geld haben wollen.

Für 2010 sind 24 Milliarden Euro an Subventionen eingeplant, die auch alle gestrichen werden könnten aber das wäre nicht mal ein halber Monat Grundeinkommen. Wenn wir jetzt mal vorsichtig schätzen, dass man in den anderen Ressorts bestimmt noch 41,6 Milliarden Euro sparen könnte, wäre das mit den gesparten Subventionen noch ein Monat Grundeinkommen.

9 Monate oder 590,4 Milliarden Euro müssten also irgendwie noch aufgebracht werden, damit wirklich jeder in Deutschland seine 800/Monatlich in der Tasche hat. 590,4 Milliarden entspricht fast dem doppelten Gesamthaushalt des Bundes, für 2010! In diesem Jahr nimmt der Bund ca. 213 Milliarden Euro durch Steuern ein. Das heißt, wenn wir pauschal alle Steuern ~verdreifachen und das mal keine weiteren Einflüsse hätte, dann hätten wir das Geld zusammen. Dumm nur, dass es nicht so einfach ist 

Suchen wir also einen anderen Weg. Sagen wir mal... wir setzen die Lohnsteuer auf 50%. Bei dem deutschen Durchschnittsbruttoeinkommen von 2666€/Monat bzw. 32.000€/Jahr (Zahlen des Jahres 2010 von der deutschen Rentenversicherung) , wären das also 1333€/Monat bzw. 16.000€/Jahr an Steuern pro Arbeitnehmer. Natürlich wieder vereinfacht gerechnet  Bei knapp 40 Millionen Arbeitnehmern währen das roundabout 640 Milliarden Euro und damit der Rest des benötigten Geldes. Und das beste daran: Der Durchschnittsverdiener würde, da er ja wieder 800€/Monat vom Staat bekommt in wirklichkeit also nur 533€/Abgaben zahlen. Das dürfte weniger sein, als bisher ^^

Nun hätten wir also theoretisch das benötigte Geld zusammen. Natürlich liegen der Rechnung vier Annahmen zu Grunde:
1. Es werden weiterhin ca. 40 Millionen Leute arbeiten gehen und Steuern zahlen.
2. Es werden weiterhin genug hochqualifizierte Arbeitnehmer ausgebildet (schulisch, hochschulisch und beruflich)
3. Es werden auch weiterhin unangenehme und anstrengende Arbeiten erledigt.
4. Der Durchschnittsverdienst bleibt mindestens bei 2666€ Butto/Monat.

Letzteres könnte man durch ein geschicktes und allumfassendes Mindestlohngesetz erreichen, was genau den Lohn als Mindestlohn festlegt, der benötigt wird, damit dieser Durchschnittslohn erhalten bleibt.
Bei den anderen dreien wird es aber schon schwieriger. Wie viele der Leute aufhören zu arbeiten bzw. gar nicht erst anfangen damit, weil ihnen die 800€/Monat ausreichen, kann schwer/gar nicht vorher gesagt werden. Es gäbe ja durchaus verschiedene Anreize sich weiter zu bilden und Geld hinzu zu verdienen. Aber würden auch genug Leute zur Müllabfurh oder ins Stahlwerk gehen? Ganz nebenbei würde sich wahrscheinlich auch das Einstellungsverhalten der Wirtschaft ändern. Es gibt also viele Unwägbarkeiten in dem System, die noch bedacht werden müssten. Im Endeffekt wäre es wahrscheinlich ein Mix aus Streichung aller sonstigen staatlichen Unterstützungen, Lohnsteuererhöhung, Subventionsstreichung und Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer (o.Ä.), um auf die benötigte Summe zu kommen und um Schwankungen auszugleichen.

Es gibt natürlich auch vieles, was besser und damit erstrebenswert wäre, wenn das System des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens eingeführt werden würde und es auch langfristig funktioneren würde. Spontan fallen "mir" da ein:

- die Autonomie der Bürgerinnen und Bürger
- mehr Autonomie für Unternehmerinnen und Unternehmer durch deren Befreiung von der Verantwortung als „Arbeitgeber“
- mehr Autonomie für Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer
- die grundsätzliche Verfügbarkeit der Möglichkeit der Nicht-Erwerbstätigkeit bzw. einer sinnvollen Tätigkeit außerhalb der Erwerbsarbeit
- mehr Autonomie für Eltern durch die größere Einkommensunabhängigkeit
- die Verteilungsgerechtigkeit
- der Anreiz zu größerer Wertschöpfung und Rationalisierung
- Qualitätssteigerung der produzierten Arbeitsergebnisse, da hauptsächlich freiwillige und damit höchstwahrscheinlich ehrgeizigere und besser ausgebildete Menschen in den jeweiligen Berufen arbeiten gehen.
- die Flexibilität des Arbeitsmarktes
- die Effizienz des Sozialstaates
- die Wahrung der Würde aller Menschen
- die Beseitigung von Stigmatisierungen vor allem bei den gegenwärtig Arbeitslosen und Sozialhilfeempfängern
- die Humanisierung der Arbeit
- die Förderung der Bildung
- die Stärkung der Familien und die Steigerung der Geburtenrate
- die Förderung von Existenzgründungen
- die Förderung von von ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten
- die Förderung von Kreativitätspotenzialen

Das sind jetzt erstmal meine mitternächtlichen Gedanken dazu. Morgen gibts dann evtl. mehr ^^ Ich bin von der Idee auf jeden Fall angetan und bin fast soweit, dass ich dafür stimmen würde, das Projekt mal über ein paar Jahre auszuprobieren. Aber könnte man je wieder zurück, wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat?


----------



## MomentInTime (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin da ganz auf einer Linie mit dem gegenwärtigen Standpunkt der Piratenpartei:
Ich befürworte das BGE vorbehaltlich. Wenn es finanziell realisierbar ist, sollte man eine Umsetzung anstreben.

Ob es finanziell realisierbar ist, vermögen wir alle hier nicht abzuschätzen.
Dafür sind die makro-ökonomischen und sozialen Auswirkungen viel zu
komplex und gravierend, um sich hier als Buchhalter aufzuspielen. Die
Vorteile liegen aber auf der Hand, und das sehr schwergewichtig; deshalb
sollte man sich imho an einer vorsichtigen und möglichst unriskanten,
stufenweisen Umsetzung versuchen. Die finanzielle Tragfähigkeit lässt sich
imho nur praktisch und nicht theoretisch bestimmen.
Denkt mal an unsere Rente in Deutschland. Ebenfalls ein weltweit
einzigartiges Konzept zu ihrer Entstehung und mit viel Ungewissheit
verbunden. Konrad Adenauer stellte sich dem zum Trotz einfach hin und
bestimmte "Das machen ma' so." . Und heute ist die Rente ein Grundpfeiler
unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## frEnzy (27. Juli 2010)

Gerade wegen der vielen Unwägbarkeiten hast du recht. Man muss das System in der Praxis testen. Leider werden unsere Politiker sich dagegen stemmen, bis es nicht mehr anders geht. Die sind zu Feige und es gibt zu viele Leute, die Angst um ihre Posten haben, um dieses riesige Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen. Zumindest befürchte ich das...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Gerade wegen der vielen Unwägbarkeiten hast du recht. Man muss das System in der Praxis testen. Leider werden unsere Politiker sich dagegen stemmen, bis es nicht mehr anders geht. Die sind zu Feige und es gibt zu viele Leute, die Angst um ihre Posten haben, um dieses riesige Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen. Zumindest befürchte ich das...



Auf lange Sicht wird sich das ändern. Da bin ich zuversichtlich.
Nicht die Haltung der Politiker - aber der Druck auf diese, dass es letztendlich zu dem Grundeinkommen kommen wird.


----------



## MomentInTime (29. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht wird sich das ändern. Da bin ich zuversichtlich.
> Nicht die Haltung der Politiker - aber der Druck auf diese, dass es letztendlich zu dem Grundeinkommen kommen wird.



Und wie man sieht, formiert sich dieser Druck bereits in Form einer Demo, die im Vorfeld der erfolgreichen ePetition für die Einführung des BGEs,
die im Herbst vom Bundestag angehört wird, stattfinden soll ^^ ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fmDS2uQPlo


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Gerade wegen der vielen Unwägbarkeiten hast du recht. Man muss das System in der Praxis testen. Leider werden unsere Politiker sich dagegen stemmen, bis es nicht mehr anders geht. Die sind zu Feige und es gibt zu viele Leute, die Angst um ihre Posten haben, um dieses riesige Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen. Zumindest befürchte ich das...


Genau das ist das Problem. Solch eine Reform würde scheitern, weil es zu viele gibt, die dadurch an Lebensquallitäten einbüßen müssten und das sind nicht selten welche die auch was zu sagen und zu entscheiden haben und genau diese Gruppe würde durch Lobbyarbeit alles daran setzen, solch eine Reform zu verhindern.

Ich denke das die kapitalistischen Grundzüge schon zu stark gesellschaftlich verinnerlicht sind. Da müsste schon etwas revolutionäres Geschehen, wie z. B. ein Wirtschaftskriese wie vor knapp 60 Jahren oder eben ein erneuter Weltkrieg, um die festen Gesellschaftskonstrukte aufzuweichen.

MfG


----------



## Icejester (1. August 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Es soll:
> 
> die Existenz sichern und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe ermöglichen,
> einen individuellen Rechtsanspruch darstellen,
> ...



Ah, was für eine schöne Idee! Setze das mal schnell durch. Dann heirate ich flott meine Freundin, setze noch ein, zwei Kinder in die Welt und wir müssen nie, nie arbeiten sondern nur aufs Erbe warten und haben trotzdem dauernd genug Geld für alles! 

Warum sollte man auch arbeiten? Ist doch total blöd. Rumliegen und andere Leute den ganzen Mist machen lassen ist wirklich viel, viel besser!

Außerdem könnte man dann nach Thailand oder so auswandern. Da hält das Grundeinkommen dann noch viel länger.

Wirklich eine tolle Idee. Wir sollten das besser gestern als heute umsetzen.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ah, was für eine schöne Idee! Setze das mal schnell durch. Dann heirate ich flott meine Freundin, setze noch ein, zwei Kinder in die Welt und wir müssen nie, nie arbeiten sondern nur aufs Erbe warten und haben trotzdem dauernd genug Geld für alles!


 
Das lässt sich doch leicht beheben, indem man das eben staffelt je nachdem wieviele in einer Wohngemeinschaft leben auf einen Maximalwert.
Eine mögliche Probemlösung wäre das schon.



> Warum sollte man auch arbeiten? Ist doch total blöd. Rumliegen und andere Leute den ganzen Mist machen lassen ist wirklich viel, viel besser!


 
Warst du jemals arbeitslos für längere Zeit?

Außerdem, wenn das Geld für dich der einzige Grund ist arbeiten zu gehen, dann wirst du nie wirklich glücklich sein.
Normal müsstest du doch auch mit ALG2 hochzufrieden sein?
Bekommst Geld und musst nicht arbeiten. 
Also warum arbeitest du eigentlich?



> Außerdem könnte man dann nach Thailand oder so auswandern. Da hält das Grundeinkommen dann noch viel länger.


 
Wenn du nach Thailand auswanderst, bekommste doch kein Grundeinkommen mehr?
Dazu müsstest du deutscher Staatsbürger sein, und man kann es ja noch mit anderen Auflagen koppeln.



> Wirklich eine tolle Idee. Wir sollten das besser gestern als heute umsetzen.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. 
Es würde auch deine Situation verbessern, das Problem ist, dass die meisten Diskussionteilnehmer sich nur oberflächlich damit befassen und dann so eine Argumentation wie deine da heraus kommt..


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. August 2010)

> Also warum arbeitest du eigentlich?


Wahrscheinlich weil ALG2 zu wenig ist, um sich seinen Lebensstandard zu finanzieren und gerade da liegt das Problem beim Grundeinkommen.

Viele Leute, die nur deswegen arbeiten gehen, weil ALG2 eben zu wenig ist, würden dann auch nicht mehr arbeiten gehen.



> Außerdem, wenn das Geld für dich der einzige Grund ist arbeiten zu gehen, dann wirst du nie wirklich glücklich sein.


Denkst du wirlich, dass jeder Arbeiter seinem Traumjob nachgeht??
In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Ich will darauf hinaus, dass jemand mehr verdienen will.
Nur weil es ,sagen wir 1000€, Grundeinkommen gäbe, würden sich doch nicht auf einmal alle Bedürfnisse und Konsumwünsche der menschen auflösen.

Der Mensch will immer mehr.
Und bei 800€ (+200 Krankenversicherung=1000€; darauf basieren die meisten Modelle) im Monat ist sicher nicht Schluss.

Sonst würden ja reiche Menschen nicht so eine Gier nach noch mehr Reichtum haben. Die müssten ja wunschlos glücklich sein. Trotzdem arbeiten die auch mit Reichtum weiter.
Das muss nicht mal der Traumjob sein.

Wenn man arbeitet muss es doch kein Traumjob sein, aber überhaupt zu arbeiten einen geregelten Tagesablauf und eigenes Geld zu verdienen ist schon Antrieb genug.
Die paar Prozent die sich wirklich [Klische on] mit Bier und Kippen vor den Fernseher hängen und keinen Bock haben zu arbeiten und sich mit 350 Euro zufrieden geben[Klischee off] auf die kann man getrost verzichten.
So welche wird es immer geben, die gibt es auch heute schon.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

> Die paar Prozent


Und da liegt das Problem, weil es nicht nur ein paar Prozent sind.

Ich kenne so gut wie niemanden, der gerne arbeiten geht und wenn es ein Grundeinkommen gäbe, das nur um etwas weniger als der aktuelle Lohn von denen ist, dann würden viele auf´s arbeiten verzichten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich kenne so gut wie niemanden, der gerne arbeiten geht



Es gibt viele Leute denen ihr Job sehr viel "spaß" bereitet 
Ist halt immer verschieden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

Das kommt halt immer darauf an, in welchem Bereich man tätig ist. 

Wenn ich z.B. Dr. irgendwas wäre und mir der Job wirklich Spaß macht, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass meine Bekannten auch Spaß an ihrem Job haben.

Nur der Großteil der Menschen ist halt nicht Dr. irgendwas.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Jap, der Großteil ist nicht Dr.Irgendwas ()
Zum Beispiel irgendwelche Putzkräfte (400€ Basis) ich glaube denen macht ihr Job net soo viel Spaß.
Ein PCGH Redakteur wiederum wird höchstwahrscheinlich Spaß an seinem Beruf haben


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

Solange er nicht auf 400€ Basis arbeitet. 

Da du aber grad die Reinigungskräfte ansprichst...
Wer putzt denn noch, wenn´s für´s zu Hause hocken mehr Kohle gibt?


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Eben 
Das ist es ....
Schade das man fürs in die Schule gehen kein Gehalt bekommt 

*€:*


Fadi schrieb:


> Manche finden es auch schade, dass man als Mod kein Grundeinkommen beziehen kann.




Wäre ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

Manche finden es auch schade, dass man als Mod kein Grundeinkommen beziehen kann.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und da liegt das Problem, weil es nicht nur ein paar Prozent sind.
> 
> Ich kenne so gut wie niemanden, der gerne arbeiten geht und wenn es ein Grundeinkommen gäbe, das nur um etwas weniger als der aktuelle Lohn von denen ist, dann würden viele auf´s arbeiten verzichten.


 
Das heißt 1000€ wovon man alles bezahlen muss, Sozialversicherungen wären weg.
Und dann aber davon noch Konsumartikel kaufen wollen, und du meinst jeder gäbe sich mit 1000€ zufrieden, nur damit er nicht arbeiten müsse?

Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich hab das Gefühl viele verstehen das Grundeinkommen gar nicht komplett.

Grundeinkommen heißt, es gibt, sagen wir mal, 1000€ und davon musst du deine Rechnungen bezahlen, evtl Arztkosten die dann keine Krankenversicherung mehr trägt und willst dann noch Konsum und so weiter gönnen?
Willst also dein Leben lang in ner 25m Bude leben, nur damit das BGE reicht?

Leben wir dann alle nur noch in Studentenbuden, und fahren schrottreife Autos, Hauptsache man muss nicht arbeiten und die 1000€ schicken?! 
Wie kann man das echt glauben..? ^^

Der Drang sich was zu gönnen und was anzusparen wird nach wie vor da sein.


Das Argument was ich jetzt hier nur höre ist:
"_Die Meisten _(was immer das heißt) würden nicht mehr arbeiten weil ja 1000€ ja voll genug sind und man verliert auch auf einmal wundersamer Weise das Interesse an Konsum.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

Sämtlich Arztkosten selber bezahlen?
Frag doch mal im Krankenhaus nach, wie viel eine CT kostet. 

Mit deinem System schadest du auch nur denen, die keine gut bezahlten Jobs haben.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Nein, durch das System würden Löhne endlich gerechter werden und wären mal auf einer Ebene verhandelbar, weil der Arbeitnehmer auch eine Verhandlungsbasis hätte, was letztendlich der Qualität der Jobbedingungen allen Verbesserungen bringen würde.
Nur die meisten Berufstätigen verstehen und sehen das nie, weil sie nur sehen das manche Leute scheinbar leistungsloses Einkommen beziehen.

Heute hat ein Arbeitnehmer doch keine Verhandlungsbasis mehr.

Im den gängigen Grundeinkommentheorien wäre nach wie vor eine Krankenversicherung enthalten, für Spezialfälle (chronisch Kranke, etc..) , aber der Großteil würde sicher nicht ständig ein CT oder sonst was teures benötigen.

Wie oft bist du denn beispielsweise beim Arzt?
Ich so gut wie nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch leicht beheben, indem man das eben staffelt je nachdem wieviele in einer Wohngemeinschaft leben auf einen Maximalwert.
> ...
> Dazu müsstest du deutscher Staatsbürger sein, und man kann es ja noch mit anderen Auflagen koppeln.



Die fällt schon auf, dass es hier um ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geht? 
Die ganzen Vorteile durch eingesparte Bürokratie,... entfallen in dem Moment, in dem du das ganze doch wieder an eine ganze Reihe von Bedingungen knüpfst.

Und das mit Thailand...:
Rein finanziell wäre es das schlaueste, was wir machen könnten. Einfach die 2 Millionen am schwersten vermittelbaren Arbeitslosen in ein Land verschiffen, in dem die Lebenserhaltungskosten um den Faktor 10 oder gar 100 kleiner sind. Denen kann man da einen deutlich besseren Lebensstandard finanzieren und zeitgleich kann man massig Kohle einsparen.




Fadi schrieb:


> Manche finden es auch schade, dass man als Mod kein Grundeinkommen beziehen kann.



manchmal?


----------



## Icejester (30. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Warst du jemals arbeitslos für längere Zeit?
> 
> Außerdem, wenn das Geld für dich der einzige Grund ist arbeiten zu gehen, dann wirst du nie wirklich glücklich sein.
> Normal müsstest du doch auch mit ALG2 hochzufrieden sein?
> ...



Ich glaube, Du mußt mal Deinen Ironiedetektor in die Werkstatt geben.



> Wenn du nach Thailand auswanderst, bekommste doch kein Grundeinkommen mehr?
> Dazu müsstest du deutscher Staatsbürger sein, und man kann es ja noch mit anderen Auflagen koppeln.


Und wieso soll ich das da nicht bekommen? Es ist doch ein *bedingungsloses* Grundeinkommen.
Und was soll der Einwand mit der Staatsbürgerschaft? Ich kann doch leben, wo ich will. Deutscher bleibe ich aber trotzdem, bis ich meine Staatsbürgerschaft abgebe. Man verliert die ja nicht einfach so, bloß weil man eine bestimmte Zeit über nicht in Deutschland war.



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ein PCGH Redakteur wiederum wird höchstwahrscheinlich Spaß an seinem Beruf haben



Auch ein PCGH-Redakteur wird manche Aspekte seines Jobs zum Kotzen finden. Den Job, der einfach nur geil ist, gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Heute hat ein Arbeitnehmer doch keine Verhandlungsbasis mehr.


 Gibt´s bei euch keine Kollektivverträge?
Außerdem solltest du auch mal die Lohnerhöhungsforderungen von euren Gewerkschaften anschauen. 


CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Aber der Großteil würde sicher nicht ständig ein CT oder sonst was teures benötigen.


 Eine CT wird viel öfter verordnet, als es notwendig ist, weil die Anschaffungskosten ja auch irgendwann mal rein kommen sollen. 


CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Wie oft bist du denn beispielsweise beim Arzt?
> Ich so gut wie nie.


Du sollst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.
Viele Leute gehen zum Arzt, obwohl es gar nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das mit Thailand...:
> Rein finanziell wäre es das schlaueste, was wir machen könnten. Einfach die 2 Millionen am schwersten vermittelbaren Arbeitslosen in ein Land verschiffen, in dem die Lebenserhaltungskosten um den Faktor 10 oder gar 100 kleiner sind. Denen kann man da einen deutlich besseren Lebensstandard finanzieren und zeitgleich kann man massig Kohle einsparen.



Verlockend wäre das. Allerdings könntest Du nicht die 1 bis 2 Millionen, die sich so gut wie gar nicht vermitteln lassen, einfach bestimmen. Das käme einer Deportation gleich. Andererseits würde man dadurch Ländern mit geringerem Lebesstandard auch finanziell erheblich unter die Arme greifen, weil das überwiesene Geld auch dort verkonsumiert würde und direkt deren Volkswirtschaft zugute käme. Man könnte dann wenigstens einen Teil der Transferleistungen indirekt als Entwicklungshilfe deklarieren, sich aus dem entsprechenden Budget bedienen und die Sozialkassen auf diese Weise sogar noch weiter entlasten. 

Allerdings will ich mir die Schlagzeilen in Reaktion auf so einen Vorschlag nicht einmal in meinen wüstesten Alpträumen vorstellen. Wer als Politiker heute sowas vorschlüge, würde mit Sicherheit binnen Wochenfrist auf immer mundtot gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2010)

Man muss die Leute ja nicht zwangsweise dahinschicken (aufgrund der Kommunikationsprobleme wäre das nur eingeschränkt möglich), aber man könnte es Langzeitarbeitslosen anbieten.

Und der Politiker, der so eine Schnappsidee bringt, würde nicht nur mund-tot gemacht werden


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

echt klasse.. überlegt mal das ihr selber sehr schnell da enden könnt. sorry, aber sowas ist assozial.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

Leben unter Palmen, keine Arbeit, Einkommen deutlich über Landesdurchschnitt - so zu enden wäre in der Tat assozial, aber kann ja nicht alles perfekt sein 
ich hoffe, wenn man ausreichend absurde Vorschläge macht, muss man diese nicht ausdrücklich als Realisierung-nicht-wünschenswert kennzeichnen? Auch wenn ich in der Tat der Meinung bin, dass die "Betroffenen" nun wiklich keinen Grund zum klagen hätten


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. September 2010)

Wenn soetwas wirklich möglich wäre, dann müsste man wahrscheinlich Leute dazu zwingen zu Hause etwas zu arbeiten.

Wer möchte denn nicht mit 20 schon in Rente gehen.


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leben unter Palmen, keine Arbeit, Einkommen deutlich über Landesdurchschnitt - so zu enden wäre in der Tat assozial, aber kann ja nicht alles perfekt sein


 
 Ich kann mir zwar besseres, aber auch viel schlechteres vorstellen.


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

ausserdem, wenn wirklich alle faulen h4ler ins paradies ausgesiedelt werden, was meint ihr wie lange es dauern würde bis aus dem paradies eine müllhalde wird? ideen haben einige..


----------



## steffen0278 (3. September 2010)

Grundeinkommen? Mhh ich wills mal so vorrechnen:

Bis Ende Mai diesen Jahres war ich Hartz 4. Ich habe mit allem bekommen (Regelsatz, Miete....) ca. 1000€.
Ab Anfang Juni habe ich zum Glück wieder Arbeit.
Dafür mußte ich mir aber auch wieder ein Auto zulegen, das ich nach Bad Segeberg zur Arbeit komme. (360 km von mir zu Hause)

jetzt habe ich 1152€ Netto
davon gehen ab: 

Rate Auto: 200€
Versicherung Auto: 80€ 
Miete: 300€
Sprit: 200€

So, zählt zusammen, und sagt mir, was nu besser ist. Wenn der ganze Scheiß, den man braucht um überhaupt Arbeiten zu können, nicht so teuer wäre, wäre es ok. 
Nur mit Hartz 4 hatte ich ca 700€ zum leben, jetzt knapp 400€. 400€ für 7h auf der Autobahn pro Woche, Montags um 3 Uhr aufstehen und losfahren und 10 Stunden pro Tag auf dem Bau von der 2. Tiefgarage ins 8. Obergeschoss zu laufen.

Jeder erzählt mir was von "Arbeit muß sich wieder lohnen". Aber so gehts ja wohl nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2010)

Abseits der hohen Kosten als Tipp:
Pendlerpauschale.


----------



## steffen0278 (4. September 2010)

Schön und gut. Das bekomme ich erst von der Steuer am Jahresende wieder. Nur vorschießen muß ich es erstmal.


----------



## Zoon (4. September 2010)

Da du dir ein KFZ erst zulegen musst, ist es da nicht günstiger dort eine Unterkunft zu nehmen?

Aber abgesehen davon hast du recht, was so abgeht ist nicht unbedingt mehr zu verstehen.

Letztens war bei uns in nem kleinen Schuhladen ein Elektriker zur Lampenmontage an der Decke, nix besonders was evtl auch ein versierter Heimwerker schaffen könnte.

Der kam rund 400 km entfernt aus Chemnitz (!!!). Als ob es für so nen Job bei uns vor Ort nicht genug Elektriker gibt ... aber die sind vermutliche alle in München um dort Lampen in Schuhläden zum montieren ...........


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2010)

Manchmal wundert man sich. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde bei meiner damaligen Arbeitsstelle groß umgebaut. Es gab umfangreiche Erdarbeiten, einen neuen Parkplatz und den Innenausbau eines ganzen Gebäudes. Und wo kam die Firma her, die's gemacht hat? Aus der Nähe der polnischen Grenze. Komisch, daß sich das für die lohnt, aber die waren wohl nach der Ausschreibung der billigste Anbieter. Keine Ahnung, wie die das hingekriegt haben. Oder auch, wo die Arbeiter über Wochen hier in Bonn genächtigt haben. Unterkünfte gibt es ja auch nicht umsonst.


----------



## steffen0278 (5. September 2010)

kann ich dir sagen wo die gepennt haben. entweder aufn Bau oder 30 km ausserhalb. aufn Bau mußte ich auch schon pennen. Zwischen dem Material. Kein Witz. Jetzt weist du warum die so billig sind.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2010)

Tja, dieses "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen" muss erstmal durchgesetzt werden. Wenn ich den Grundregelsatz von 329 Euro frei zur Verfügung hätte und mir meine laufenden Kosten vom Staat bezahlt werden würden, dann hätte ich so mehr Geld im Monat übrig, als ich im Moment mit Arbeit verdienen würde.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. September 2010)

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen kann einfach nicht funktionieren. 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich es an sich schon als moralisch verwerflich betrachte jedem Geld einfach so ohne Gegenleistung Geld in die Hand zu drücken, ist hier die Finanzierung einfach ein Problem. 

Die steuerliche Belastung ist doch so schon für den Mittelstand groß genug, wenn er alle ohne Arbeit mitversorgen darf. Wenn dann aber alle für alle 
bezahlen sollen (abgesehen von den vielen Arbeitslosen) ist das Chaos perfekt.

Das ist einfach nur eine ganz große Luftblase in Marxschen Proportionen.


----------



## Sash (10. September 2010)

es kann schon funktionieren. stell dir mal vor, der ganze aparat der für die arbeitlosen da ist fällt weg. alle bekommen das gleiche, es muß nichts mehr berechnet werden usw. viele gebäude der argenturen können aufgegeben werden, personal fällt weg usw.. es gibt keine kurse mehr die von staat gesponsert werden. da bleibt ne menge geld über.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> es kann schon funktionieren. stell dir mal vor, der ganze aparat der für die arbeitlosen da ist fällt weg. alle bekommen das gleiche, es muß nichts mehr berechnet werden usw. viele gebäude der argenturen können aufgegeben werden, personal fällt weg usw.. es gibt keine kurse mehr die von staat gesponsert werden. da bleibt ne menge geld über.



Wirklich viel würde da nun auch nicht wegfallen, da das Geld ja trotzdem weiterhin irgendwie verteilt werden muss. 

Insgesamt finde ich es einfach moralisch verwerflich. Das klingt alles sehr nach Umverteilung. Wer einmal in einem kommunistischen Land gelebt hat, will so einen parasitären Marxismus/Bolshevismus in keiner Form mehr je wieder haben. 

Die deutlich relevantere und vernünftigere Alternative wäre die Stärkung privater Institutionen und die Entlastung der Steuerzahler. 
Dann könnte man ebenfalls den Apparatus abbauen, die Steuergelder aber wichtigeren Dingen zufliessen lassen. Etwa der Schuldenreduktion oder der Stärkung der Infrastruktur.


----------



## MomentInTime (13. November 2010)

*Konkrete Fragen - Konkrete Antworten:*

BGE - was ist das ? [Dauer: 1:45]

Warum wird ein BGE benötigt ? [Dauer: 1:23]

Unterschied zwischen BGE und Hartz IV [Dauer: 1:31]

BGE auch für Millionäre ? [Dauer: 2:00]

Wer geht bei einem BGE noch arbeiten ? [Dauer: 2:33]

Wer macht mit BGE noch Drecksarbeit? [Dauer: 1:41]

BGE = Sozialismus ? [Dauer: 0:59]

Vor- und Nachteile von BGE für Arbeitgeber ? [Dauer: 6:48]

Sinkt die Arbeitsmoral mit einem BGE ? [Dauer: 2:19]

BGE - ein Grund für Arbeitgeber zum Auswandern ? [Dauer: 1:17]

Ist ein BGE finanzierbar ? [Dauer: 6:22]

Wird der Staat durch ein BGE an Macht verlieren ? [Dauer: 3:20]

Ersetzt ein BGE vollständig das Sozialsystem ? [Dauer: 2:17]

Werden wir mit Einführung des BGE von Ausländern überrannt? [Dauer:8:37]

Was ändert sich für Schüler mit dem BGE ? [Dauer: 1:51]

Was ändert sich für Studenten und Azubis mit dem BGE ? [Dauer: 1:25]

Gibt es noch Rente mit einem BGE ? [Dauer: 1:33]

Wie wirkt sich das BGE auf den Naturschutz aus ? [Dauer: 3:18]

Was bedeutet ein BGE für Familien ? [Dauer: 2:06]

Wie wirkt sich ein BGE auf die Kriminalität aus ? [Dauer 2:18]

Wer nicht arbeitet soll auch nicht essen! BGE und Kirchen ? [Dauer 4:04]

Wie wird sich die Gesellschaft durch ein BGE entwickeln ? [Dauer: 1:36]

Welche ersten Schritte zur Einführung des BGE sind möglich ? [Dauer:2:33]


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2010)

Eine etwas einseitige Betrachtung und ein massiver Rechenfehler. 

Wenn man bei McDonalds arbeitet bekommt man dann 1800€ und wenn man für den Staat arbeitet, bekommt man das Selbe wie vorher, da dort das Grundeinkommen ja jetzt schon dabei ist.


----------



## humedia (22. November 2010)

2. Die Schattenwirtschaft (a. k. a. Schwarzarbeit) duerfte nochmals zunehmen - weil der Handwerkereinsatz ploetzlich nicht mehr €250,- kosten wuerde, sondern €500,- ... oder eben bloss €300,-. Ohne Quittung und damit am Fiskus vorbei, versteht sich.

--> ich glaube, du entwickelst hier dein eigenes Modell, der Grossteil der Initiativen unter dem Threatnamen, plant eine rein Umsatzsteuerfinanziertes Modell, das bedeutet es, gibt keine Einkommenssteuer und damit auch nicht den klassischen "Fiskus". Dadurch wuerde Arbeit auf der einen Seite generell billiger, und der Einfluss der Kapitalinhaber zugunsten der Arbeitnehmer korrigiert. 

Viel weniger diskutiert werden die Einfluesse auf die Aussenwirtschaft, ein Land, das mit BGE anfaengt, muesste im Gleichen Schritt eine regulative Zollpolitik betreiben, damit das land nicht von heute auf morgen, im Ausland einkauft, waere mal interessant zu lesen, wie forscher, die sprunghaft ansteigende nachfrage an produktstaetten bewerten?


----------



## JePe (23. November 2010)

Eine Umsatzsteuer in Hoehe X wuerde u. a. auch die Rechnung eines Handwerkers um X erhoehen - und damit Schwarzarbeit fuer alle Seiten attraktiver machen. Was hat das mit Einkommenssteuer, Kapital & Co. zu tun?

Genau, gar nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2010)

Das könnte man allerdings durch entsprechend höhere Strafen kompensieren.
Ob sich jemand für Schwarzarbeit entscheidet, hängt von der Wahrscheinlichkeit der Aufdeckung ab und vom Verhältniss von eingesparten Kosten zur potentiellen Strafe. Es wäre zwar wünschenswert, erstere zu steigern, aber man kann den status quo zumindest aufrecht erhalten, in dem beide Seite der Relation Einsparung/Strafe gleichermaßen anhebt.


----------



## Icejester (23. November 2010)

Wenn ich Dich recht verstehe, möchtest Du bei höheren Steuern eine höhere Strafe für Schwarzarbeit. Leider funktioniert das weder rechnerisch, noch psychologisch.

Erstens ist es immer besser, die Kontrollen und damit die Kontrollkosten so gering wie möglich zu halten. Umso mehr ich für Kontrollen ausgeben muß, desto weniger habe ich von eingenommenen Strafen. Wirtschaftlicher ist es, Kontrollen fast ganz zu streichen und Abgaben so weit zu senken, daß die Abgabenehrlichkeit gesteigert wird. Wenn es sich kaum lohnt, Steuern zu hinterziehen, nimmt auch keiner das Risiko in Kauf, erwischt zu werden. Wenn es sich hingegen sehr lohnt, wird fast jeder Steuern hinterziehen. Die Entdeckungsrate von Steuervergehen wird dadurch aber nicht ansteigen, weil das nötige Ermittlungspersonal aus den dann nicht reichhaltiger als im Status Quo vorhandenen Einnahmen kaum zu bezahlen sein dürfte.

Zweitens schrecken Strafen ab einem bestimmten Maß ohnehin nicht mehr ab, weil jeder Straftäter davon ausgeht, nicht erwischt zu werden. Würde er davon ausgehen, daß ihn die angekündigte Strafe überhaupt trifft, würde er nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen. Gerade bei geplanten Regelwidrigkeiten - und davon kann man bei Steuerhinterziehung wohl meistens ausgehen - wird der Täter immer sehr genau abwägen, was sich lohnt und wie hoch das Entdeckungsrisiko ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2010)

Wenn ein Straftäter davon ausgeht, nicht erwischt zu werden, dann ist nicht nur die Höhe der Strafe egal - sondern auch deren Nutzen. Um derartige kriminelle Tätigkeiten zu verhindern, müsstest du den Anreiz ganz bis auf Null senken. Eine Gesellschaft wie die unsrige ist ohne Staat aber nicht realisierbar und der muss finanziert werden.
Wir reden also von Leuten, die in Kauf nehmen, dass sie erwischt werden könnten, die aber der Meinung sind, dass es sich dieses Risiko lohnt. Diese Gleichung kann man durch höhere Strafen zugunsten eines legalen Verhaltens verschieben.
Wie dir -nach meinem ausdrücklichen Hinweis auf den Unterschied  - sicherlich aufgefallen ist, erfordert das auch keinerlei zusätzliche Ausgaben für Kontrollen, sondern geht von einer Entdeckungsquote auf heutigem Niveau aus.


----------



## Icejester (23. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ein Straftäter davon ausgeht, nicht erwischt zu werden, dann ist nicht nur die Höhe der Strafe egal - sondern auch deren Nutzen.



Das stimmt nicht, denn er geht ja ein gewisses Risiko ein. Er geht davon aus, nicht erwischt zu werden, aber er wird das angedrohte Risiko gar nicht erst in Kauf nehmen, wenn der zu erwartende Gewinn in einem zu kleinen Verhältnis zum Risiko steht.



> Um derartige kriminelle Tätigkeiten zu verhindern, müsstest du den Anreiz ganz bis auf Null senken.


Das ist auch nicht richtig. Der Mensch läßt sich ja in einem gewissen Grade gängeln. Nur irgendwann wird's ihm halt zu bunt und er sucht nach Auswegen. Fühlt er sich allerdings gerecht behandelt, wird seine Steuerehrlichkeit zunehmen.




> Eine Gesellschaft wie die unsrige ist ohne Staat aber nicht realisierbar und der muss finanziert werden.


Stimmt leider. Aber durch Steuersenkungen würdest Du langfristig eben keine Finanzierungslücke hervorrufen, weil die Steuerehrlichkeit zunimmt. Der vom Einzelnen erlangte Betrag wird zwar sinken, dafür wird aber die Zahl derjenigen, die ihr volles Einkommen versteuern, stark zunehmen.



> Wir reden also von Leuten, die in Kauf nehmen, dass sie erwischt werden könnten, die aber der Meinung sind, dass es sich dieses Risiko lohnt. Diese Gleichung kann man durch höhere Strafen zugunsten eines legalen Verhaltens verschieben.


Kann man - wie übrigens auch die Rechtssoziologie bzw. Devianzforschung schon lange gezeigt hat - nicht. Menschen handeln in dieser Beziehung nämlich nicht vollkommen rational. Bei einem nur geringen Vorteil der illegalen gegenüber der legalen Handlung reichen schon geringe Strafen, um die illegale Verhaltensweise unattraktiv erscheinen zu lassen. Bei einem großen Vorteil schrecken selbst große Strafen nicht mehr ab, weil sie auch für das Individuum nicht faßbar erscheinen.

Wenn es anders wäre, müßten zum Beispiel auch in den USA, die ja in Teilen durchaus die Todesstrafe haben, die Mordraten wesentlich geringer als in Europa sein. Das Gegenteil ist allerdings der Fall.


> Wie dir -nach meinem ausdrücklichen Hinweis auf den Unterschied  - sicherlich aufgefallen ist, erfordert das auch keinerlei zusätzliche Ausgaben für Kontrollen, sondern geht von einer Entdeckungsquote auf heutigem Niveau aus.


Du würdest dann lediglich schon jetzt entdeckte bzw. zu entdeckende Steuersünder härter bestrafen. Das würde insgesamt fast nichts nützen. Das ist in etwa so naiv wie die Steueramnestie des Bundes vor ein paar Jahren. Das war auch ein riesiger Reinfall. Gleichzeitig würde das Problem der Steuerhinterziehung bei höheren Steuern noch zunehmen. Unter dem Strich würdest Du ein Negativgeschäft machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, denn er geht ja ein gewisses Risiko ein.



Risiko = Strafe *** Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintritts.



> Stimmt leider. Aber durch Steuersenkungen würdest Du langfristig eben keine Finanzierungslücke hervorrufen, weil die Steuerehrlichkeit zunimmt. Der vom Einzelnen erlangte Betrag wird zwar sinken, dafür wird aber die Zahl derjenigen, die ihr volles Einkommen versteuern, stark zunehmen.



Solche Traumtänze mögen in den Wahlprogrammen FDP stehen, aber mir wäre kein einziges Beispiel bekannt, in dem eine Senkung des Steuersatzes zu höheren Steuereinnahmen geführt hat. Nicht umsonst müssen Steuersenkungen gegenfinanziert werden (Stichwort: Rauchen fürs Auto des Chefs).



> Wenn es anders wäre, müßten zum Beispiel auch in den USA, die ja in Teilen durchaus die Todesstrafe haben, die Mordraten wesentlich geringer als in Europa sein. Das Gegenteil ist allerdings der Fall.



Gewaltdelikte haben in der Regel gar keinen direkten Nutzen und lassen sich nicht in Geld aufrechnen. Du kannst emotional begründete oder nicht geplante Taten nicht mit Steuerhinterziehung vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, denn er geht ja ein gewisses Risiko ein. Er geht davon aus, nicht erwischt zu werden, aber er wird das angedrohte Risiko gar nicht erst in Kauf nehmen, wenn der zu erwartende Gewinn in einem zu kleinen Verhältnis zum Risiko steht.


 
Jeder geht erst mal davon aus, dass er nicht erwischt wird, denn sonst würde er keine Straftat begehen (ich schließe mal die aus, die aus dem Effekt heraus handeln, aber das sind ja meist keine Steuerhinterzieher).
Aber wenn du die Strafen für Steuerhinterziehung verminderst, dann stehe ich nicht, wieso dann mehr Leute nicht mehr hinterziehen werden?
Ich denke eher, dass der Staat endlich mal ein Exempel statuieren muss. Dass sich der gemeine Steuerhinterzieher immer mit einer gewissen Summeer "freikaufen" kann, muss auch mal beendet sein.
Wenn man dafür auch mal 5-10 Jahre bekommen kann, dann muss sie auch mal ausgesprochen werden.
Und dass die Regierung jetzt keine CDs mehr aus der Schweiz kaufen will, ist doch der Einwirkung der FDP zu verdanken, denn ihre Klientel hat sich zu 90% auch Konten in der Schweiz/Liechtenstein/Luxemburg/Cayman Islands/mir fallen keine Steuerparadiese mehr ein und weniger, dass man sich der "Hehlerei" schuldigt macht (wie es Schweizer Banken sagen), wenn man die CDs kauft, die halt nicht ganz legal entstanden ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht richtig. Der Mensch läßt sich ja in einem gewissen Grade gängeln. Nur irgendwann wird's ihm halt zu bunt und er sucht nach Auswegen. Fühlt er sich allerdings gerecht behandelt, wird seine Steuerehrlichkeit zunehmen.


 
Die Steuerehrlichkeit nimmt erst dann zu, wenn entweder jeder Steuern sofort zahlt, noch ehe er Geld bekommt (wie es beim Arbeitnehmer ist, denn dessen Steuern werden sofort abgezogen, er kann also gar nicht "bescheißen", oder wenn die ganzen Ausnahmen endlich mal abgeschafft werden, die es so für diverse Berufsgruppen/Leute gibt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt leider. Aber durch Steuersenkungen würdest Du langfristig eben keine Finanzierungslücke hervorrufen, weil die Steuerehrlichkeit zunimmt. Der vom Einzelnen erlangte Betrag wird zwar sinken, dafür wird aber die Zahl derjenigen, die ihr volles Einkommen versteuern, stark zunehmen.


 
Das verstehe ich nicht.
Wieso wird es mehr Steuerehrlichkeit geben, wenn die Steuern gesenkt werden?
Steuersenkungen treffen erst mal nur reiche Menschen, denn die armen zahlen ja praktisch keine Steuern (sie haben viel Sozialabgaben, aber zahlen kaum Steuern, schau mal auf deinem Lohnzettel nach, was du an Steuern zahlst und was für Sozialabgaben du hast) und die reichen, wie die Geschichte immer wieder gezeigt hat, wollen immer reichen werden. Daher sind das auch nur die, die wirklich viel Steuern hinterziehen (welcher Busfahrer hat wohl 200.000€ Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz?) und wenn sie weniger Steuern zahlen, können sie zwar so gesehen weniger Steuern hinterziehen, aber immer noch genug, um die Zwewitwohnung in Florida zu finanzieren (in dessen Garten Floirda-Rolf den Rasen schwarz mäht ).
Daher ist eine Steuersenkung in dieser Hinsicht ebenso sinnfrei wie eine für die reichen, damit man hofft, dass sie das Geld dann in den Konsul stecken (denn der Hartzer oder die Familie hat ja nichts davon, denn Steuersenkungen müssen ja gegenfinanziert werden und diese "Klientel" bezahlt das in der Regel).



Icejester schrieb:


> Kann man - wie übrigens auch die Rechtssoziologie bzw. Devianzforschung schon lange gezeigt hat - nicht. Menschen handeln in dieser Beziehung nämlich nicht vollkommen rational. Bei einem nur geringen Vorteil der illegalen gegenüber der legalen Handlung reichen schon geringe Strafen, um die illegale Verhaltensweise unattraktiv erscheinen zu lassen. Bei einem großen Vorteil schrecken selbst große Strafen nicht mehr ab, weil sie auch für das Individuum nicht faßbar erscheinen.


 
In erster Linie hilft Aufklärung illegalen Handlungen vorzubeugen. Wenn Eltern/Gesellschaft die Kindere richtig erziehen, werden die Straftaten automatisch geringer, aber leider passiert das immer seltener. 
Man weiß inzwischen, dass Banküberfall illegal ist.
Man weiß auch, dass man inzwischen nicht mehr so viel erbeuten kann (Zeitschlösser in Tresoren, usw).
Man weiß auch, dass die Strafen sich dafür aber nicht verändert haben, also unabhängig von der Beute sind.
Wieso überfallen dann immer noch Leute Banken?
Einen großen Supermarkt kurz vor Kassenschluss zu überfallen halte ich für deutlich lukrativer. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn es anders wäre, müßten zum Beispiel auch in den USA, die ja in Teilen durchaus die Todesstrafe haben, die Mordraten wesentlich geringer als in Europa sein. Das Gegenteil ist allerdings der Fall.
> Du würdest dann lediglich schon jetzt entdeckte bzw. zu entdeckende Steuersünder härter bestrafen. Das würde insgesamt fast nichts nützen. Das ist in etwa so naiv wie die Steueramnestie des Bundes vor ein paar Jahren. Das war auch ein riesiger Reinfall. Gleichzeitig würde das Problem der Steuerhinterziehung bei höheren Steuern noch zunehmen. Unter dem Strich würdest Du ein Negativgeschäft machen.


 
Die Todessrafe in den USA als Vergleich für Steuerhinterziehung ranzuziehen, ist jetzt aber wirklich weit hergeholt.
Die Mordrate in den USA ist deswegen so hoch, weil man dort so leicht an Waffen kommt und weil die US-Gesellschaft ein Problem mit ihren Minderheiten hat.
Den Amerikanern wird von allen Seiten eingetrichtert, dass die Welt schlecht ist, dass es die Achse des Bösen gibt und dass alle ihnen den Wohlstand rauben wollen (dass das auch ein wenig an den USA selbst liegt, weil sie sich überall einmischen, Kriege anzetteln, ausländische Regierungen stürzen und Diktatoren unterstützen, ist eine andere Geschichte ).
Außerdem ist ein Amerikaner sehr leicht zu beeinflussen (sieht man ja an dem Wahlsieg der Republikaner, also die, die die Finanzkrise zu verantworten haben, gewinnen Wahlen, weil die Demokraten, die die Krise überwinden wollen, es in zwei Jahren noch nicht geschafft haben).
Die glauben praktisch alles, was im Fernsehen läuft und Fernsehsender sind nun mal steuerbar, vorallem von Leuten, die viel Geld haben und die daran interessiert sind, dass die Amerikaner weiterhin glauben, dass die Welt schlecht sind und dass sie die das beste Volk der Welt sind. Z.B. von der Waffenlobby, von der Gefängnislobby (jop, die ist stärker als man denken will), von der Unterhaltungsindustrie, von der Automobilindustrie (wieso ist GM eigentlich gerettet?  Die bauen immer noch die gleichen Spritfresser wie zuvor, haben sich aber auf kosten der Mitarbeiter gesundgestoßen, indem sie Betriebsrenten nicht mehr zahlen müssen).

In dem Supermarkt, an dem ich letztens vorbei gekommen bin, arbeitet ein über 70 jähriger, der zuvor 40 Jahre bei GM am Band gestanden hatte und dessen Betriebsrente gestrichen wurde, der Typ hat kein Einkommen mehr und packt nun Leuten den Einkauf in die Papiertüten am Supermarkt ein (und trägt sie zum Auto), für den Mindestlohn versteht sich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Traumtänze mögen in den Wahlprogrammen FDP stehen, aber mir wäre kein einziges Beispiel bekannt, in dem eine Senkung des Steuersatzes zu höheren Steuereinnahmen geführt hat. Nicht umsonst müssen Steuersenkungen gegenfinanziert werden (Stichwort: Rauchen fürs Auto des Chefs).


 
Mir auch nicht.
Die gigantische Steuersenkung, die Ronald Reagan in den 80ern eingeführt hat (und gleichzeitige Senkungen der Sozialausgaben), hat dazu geführt, dass die Reichen in den USA zu Superreichen geworden sind und dass die Armen noch ärmer wurden, außerdem stiegen die Schulden des Staates unter Reagan von 1 Billion auf 2,9 Billionen Dollar an (in acht Jahren).
Die USA leben seit Jahrzehnten auf Pump, indem sie immer mehr Geld drucken und es in Umlauf bringen, denn irgendeiner zieht die Dollars schon vom Markt, weil er ja seine Produkte in die USA verkaufen will (wir machen fleißig mit).
Deutschland kann so aber gar nicht leben, weil wir eine EU Währung haben (in der jetzt Irland pleite ist  und von der EU gerettet werden muss -- eigentlich werden aber nur die Banken gerettet, daher ist Josef Ackermann auch so begeistert, dass Deutschland mit 123 Milliarden mithilft, obwohl er immer sagt, dass er keine Hilfe braucht).
Daher würden Steuersenkungen bei uns nichts bringen, denn die reichen bei uns konsumieren nicht, sie kaufen keine Industriemaschinen oder Frachtschiffe, sie kaufen keine Solaranlagen oder Windkrafträder, sie würden das Geld ins Ausland tragen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht mehr welcher Inselstaat das war, aber deren Finanzminister hat behauptet, dass wenn sie mehr Geld brauchen, sie die Steuern senken.
Das hat zur Folge, dass mehr Firmen ihren Hauptsitz in dieses Land verlegen und dort ihre Steuern zahlen.

Würde ich auch so machen, wenn ich einen Staat hätte.
Ich käme schon mit einem Steuersatz von einem Prozent aus. 



> Einen großen Supermarkt kurz vor Kassenschluss zu überfallen halte ich für deutlich lukrativer.


Einfacher, aber nicht lukrativer.
Hab das mal mit einer kleinen Bankfilialie verglichen. 

@ruyven


> Gewaltdelikte haben in der Regel gar keinen direkten Nutzen und lassen sich nicht in Geld aufrechnen.


Mal von Raubmorden abgesehen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht mehr welcher Inselstaat das war, aber deren Finanzminister hat behauptet, dass wenn sie mehr Geld brauchen, sie die Steuern senken.
> Das hat zur Folge, dass mehr Firmen ihren Hauptsitz in dieses Land verlegen und dort ihre Steuern zahlen.
> 
> Würde ich auch so machen, wenn ich einen Staat hätte.
> Ich käme schon mit einem Steuersatz von einem Prozent aus.



Guck dir an, wie groß derartige Steueroasen und wie niedrig ihre Steuersätze sind. Mehrere Unternehmen lockst du nur an, wenn du weltweit zu den 3-4-5-10 mit den niedrigsten Steuern gehörst und die liegen weit unter deutschen Verhältnissen.
Und sie erzielen damit nur einen Bruchteil der Einnahmen, die ein Staat von der Größe Deutschlands brauchen würde.



> @ruyven
> Mal von Raubmorden abgesehen...



Nein, nicht von diesen abgesehen. Wie viele Leute planen einen Raubmord?
Das typische Szenario ist ein bewaffneter Überfall oder ein bewaffneter Einbrecher. Die Tötung erfolgt aus der Situation heraus. Moralisch gibts da nichts zu unterscheiden, aber wenn es um die Wirkung von Strafmaßen und ihre Relaiton zum Tatgewinn geht, dann musst du dir die Planung der Tat angucken, wo beide noch gegeneinander abgewogen werden. Das wäre in dem Fall der Überfall/Einbruch - im Falle einer Steuerhinterziehung ist es dagegen der gesamte Tatverlauf. Man kann Steuern schlecht aus dem Affekt heraus hinterziehen.
Die einzigen beiden Fälle, in denen Morde direkt zur persönlichen Bereicherung führen, dürften Auftragskiller und Mord zwecks Erbe sein. Ersteres scheint außerhalb der Mafia (die -in zu vielen Fällen zu Recht- von 0,00 Entdeckungschance ausgeht und somit kein Strafmaß berücksichtigt) quasi inexistent und letzteres vernachlässigbar selten zu sein. (oder es wird nicht aufgeklärt - womit wir ebenfalls bei einer 0,0 Chancenwahrnehmung wären, die für Steuerhinterziehung ausdrücklich nicht gilt)


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2010)

Es gibt ja schon mehr als genug Firmen, die wegen zu hoher Steuern ins Ausland abgewandert sind, also würde eine Senkung die verbliebenen eher dazu bewegen, auch weiterhin hier zu bleiben.

Raubmorde wurden in den letzten Jahren zwar nicht wirklich geplant, aber häufiger als Möglichkeit hingenommen.
Das kann in Verbindung mit einem Einbruch einher gehen, oder es wird auf offener Straße gar nicht mehr nach den Wertsachen gefragt, sondern gleich zugestochen.

Zweiteres ist einem Bekannten von mir passiert und ich glaube nicht, dass die Täter (auch bei ersterem) davon ausgegangen sind, dass sie erwischt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht mehr welcher Inselstaat das war, aber deren Finanzminister hat behauptet, dass wenn sie mehr Geld brauchen, sie die Steuern senken.
> Das hat zur Folge, dass mehr Firmen ihren Hauptsitz in dieses Land verlegen und dort ihre Steuern zahlen.


 
Jop, der Staat heißt "Irland" und du siehst ja heute, was daraus geworden ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, nicht von diesen abgesehen. Wie viele Leute planen einen Raubmord?


 
Nun ja, wenn du in South Central LA bist, dann jeder, der dort bewaffnet ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das typische Szenario ist ein bewaffneter Überfall oder ein bewaffneter Einbrecher. Die Tötung erfolgt aus der Situation heraus.


 
Nun ja, kommt darauf an, wenn es um die entsprechende Summe geht, dann musst du schon deshalb morden um lässtige Zeugen zu beseitigen (wobei menschliche Zeugen ja nicht so gut sind, aber man macht es trotzdem noch).
In einigen Gruppen ist ein Raub ohne Mord eh nicht vorstellbar (denk an South Central LA).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... im Falle einer Steuerhinterziehung ist es dagegen der gesamte Tatverlauf. Man kann Steuern schlecht aus dem Affekt heraus hinterziehen.


 
Doch kann man sehr gut, wenn ich bei einem Bekannten helfe (Rechner bauen oder sowas) und er mir wider erwartend Geld gibt, dann stecke ich es im Affekt ein, ohne den Betrag zu versteuern. 
Oder wenn ich bei der Kfz Zulassung merke, dass mein Auto bei denen besser eingestuft ist als tatächlich und ich daher weniger Steuern zahle, als ich eigentlich müsste. 

Einen Überfall, z.B. auf einer Bank/Supermarkt/Tankstelle/Bäckerei () oder Schnellimbiss bedarf immer einer Planung, also wie bei einer größeren Steuerhinterziehung auch und im Vergleich zur Steuerhinterziehung ist das Geld, was man bekommen kann, recht gering, die Strafen aber deutlich höher.
Warum ist das so, weils bei der Steuerhinterziehung keinen "persönlich Geschädigten" gegeben hat oder niemand "bedroht" wurde? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzigen beiden Fälle, in denen Morde direkt zur persönlichen Bereicherung führen, dürften Auftragskiller und Mord zwecks Erbe sein. Ersteres scheint außerhalb der Mafia (die -in zu vielen Fällen zu Recht- von 0,00 Entdeckungschance ausgeht und somit kein Strafmaß berücksichtigt) quasi inexistent und letzteres vernachlässigbar selten zu sein. (oder es wird nicht aufgeklärt - womit wir ebenfalls bei einer 0,0 Chancenwahrnehmung wären, die für Steuerhinterziehung ausdrücklich nicht gilt)


 
Die Aufklärungsrate bei Mord ist übrigens wieder gesunken, nachdem sie 2008 einen Höhepunkt erreicht hatte (95% oder so ähnlich).
Leider sind da die verschiedenen Gründe nicht aufgeführt, also ob Mord aus Habgier oder so.


----------



## Icejester (29. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn du die Strafen für Steuerhinterziehung verminderst, dann stehe ich nicht, wieso dann mehr Leute nicht mehr hinterziehen werden?



Du hast da was mißverstanden. Die Leute werden nicht weniger Steuern hinterziehen, wenn man das Strafmaß für Steuerhinterziehung senkt, sondern sie werden weniger hinterziehen, wenn man die Steuern senkt. Wenn man das Strafmaß erhöht, werden sie aber nicht weniger hinterziehen.


> Ich denke eher, dass der Staat endlich mal ein Exempel statuieren muss. Dass sich der gemeine Steuerhinterzieher immer mit einer gewissen Summeer "freikaufen" kann, muss auch mal beendet sein.
> Wenn man dafür auch mal 5-10 Jahre bekommen kann, dann muss sie auch mal ausgesprochen werden.


Das ist doch sinnlos. Steuern werden erhoben, um Gewinn zu machen. Wenn man diejenigen, mit denen man Gewinn machen kann, ins Gefängnis steckt, werden sie keine versteuerbaren Einkommen mehr haben. Damit schneidet sich der Staat ins eigene Fleisch. Denn: Kühe, die man melken kann, schlachtet man nicht.

Umso niedriger der Steuersatz allerdings ist, desto eher könnte der Staat auch die Inhaftierung von Steuersündern verkraften, weil seine Einnahmeausfälle anteilig geringer wären. Die Möglichkeit, sich "freizukaufen", wie Du es nennst, ist für den Staat zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die viel interessantere Möglichkeit, weil sie Geld bringt und auch die Zahl der steuerpflichtigen Individuen nicht verkleinert. Außerdem gibt es auch keine Allgemeinheit, die vor dem bösen Steuerhinterzieher geschützt werden müßte.


> Und dass die Regierung jetzt keine CDs mehr aus der Schweiz kaufen will, ist doch der Einwirkung der FDP zu verdanken, denn ihre Klientel hat sich zu 90% auch Konten in der Schweiz/Liechtenstein/Luxemburg/Cayman Islands/mir fallen keine Steuerparadiese mehr ein und weniger, dass man sich der "Hehlerei" schuldigt macht (wie es Schweizer Banken sagen), wenn man die CDs kauft, die halt nicht ganz legal entstanden ist.


Natürlich macht man sich mit dem Erwerb solcher CDs der Hehlerei schuldig, denn diese CDs sind schlicht und ergreifend Diebesgut. Und ein Rechtsstaat hat die verdammte Pflicht, seine eigenen Gesetze nicht zu brechen. Sonst ist es nämlich kein Rechtsstaat mehr. Was meinst Du, warum Schweden seinerzeit jedes Angebot in dieser Hinsicht abgelehnt hat? Die haben da klipp und klar gesagt, daß die schwedische Regierung mit Verbrechern keine Geschäfte machen wird.



> Die Steuerehrlichkeit nimmt erst dann zu, wenn entweder jeder Steuern sofort zahlt, noch ehe er Geld bekommt (wie es beim Arbeitnehmer ist, denn dessen Steuern werden sofort abgezogen, er kann also gar nicht "bescheißen", oder wenn die ganzen Ausnahmen endlich mal abgeschafft werden, die es so für diverse Berufsgruppen/Leute gibt.


Klar kann der normale Arbeitnehmer Steuern hinterziehen. Der Löwenanteil der nicht gezahlten Steuern wird unter Garantie durch Einzelsummen bis etwa € 500,- ausgemacht. Geh doch mal abends in eine Kneipe und lass Dir da von den Anwesenden erklären, wie toll sie am Wochenende noch schwarz irgendwo Fliesen gelegt, Dächer gedeckt oder Haare geschnitten haben. Und die geben damit sogar noch an!

Spektakuläre Einzelfälle, in denen tatsächlich mal jemand ein paar Millionen am Fiskus vorbeigeschleust hat, sind vor dem Hintergrund ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.



> Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Wieso wird es mehr Steuerehrlichkeit geben, wenn die Steuern gesenkt werden?
> Steuersenkungen treffen erst mal nur reiche Menschen, denn die armen zahlen ja praktisch keine Steuern (sie haben viel Sozialabgaben, aber zahlen kaum Steuern, schau mal auf deinem Lohnzettel nach, was du an Steuern zahlst und was für Sozialabgaben du hast)


Das hält sich wirklich in etwa die Waage. Und als "reich" kann man wohl niemanden bezeichnen, der weniger als 120.000 Euro brutto p.a. verdient. Davon bin ich aber (leider) auch sehr weit entfernt.

(Meines Erachtens fängt Reichtum ohnehin erst da an, wo man für seinen Lebensunterhalt nicht mehr arbeiten muß. In allen anderen Fällen würde ich Personen mit gutem Einkommen eher als "wohlhabend" bezeichnen.)



> und die reichen, wie die Geschichte immer wieder gezeigt hat, wollen immer reichen werden.


Ausnahmslos jeder will immer reicher werden. Auch die Armen.



> Daher sind das auch nur die, die wirklich viel Steuern hinterziehen (welcher Busfahrer hat wohl 200.000€ Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz?) und wenn sie weniger Steuern zahlen, können sie zwar so gesehen weniger Steuern hinterziehen, aber immer noch genug, um die Zwewitwohnung in Florida zu finanzieren (in dessen Garten Floirda-Rolf den Rasen schwarz mäht ).


Darum geht's doch nicht. Der Ansatz ist doch, daß sich eben die Hinterziehung von relativ geringen Steuern überhaupt nicht lohnt. Wer keine Steuern hinterziehen muß, um sich eine Zweitwohnung in Florida zu leisten, wird das auch wahrscheinlich nicht dafür tun. Wer sich diese Wohnung aber nur durch Steuerhinterziehung leisten kann, wird das mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit tun.


> Daher ist eine Steuersenkung in dieser Hinsicht ebenso sinnfrei wie eine für die reichen, damit man hofft, dass sie das Geld dann in den Konsul stecken (denn der Hartzer oder die Familie hat ja nichts davon, denn Steuersenkungen müssen ja gegenfinanziert werden und diese "Klientel" bezahlt das in der Regel).


Hartzer samt Familie finden dann aber vielleicht endlich mal einen Job und sind nicht mehr auf den Staat angewiesen. Pizza ausfahren ist immer noch besser, als auf der Couch zu sitzen.



> In erster Linie hilft Aufklärung illegalen Handlungen vorzubeugen. Wenn Eltern/Gesellschaft die Kindere richtig erziehen, werden die Straftaten automatisch geringer, aber leider passiert das immer seltener.


Auch das stimmt nicht. Es gibt eine "natürlich" Verbrechensrate. Die ist für die Entwicklung und das Fortbestehen der Gesellschaft sogar notwendig. Ganz egal, wie wohlerzogen wir sind, wird es immer Personen geben, die gegen Regeln verstoßen, weil im Gegenzug die Regeln dann meist enger gesteckt werden. Es ist egal, ob im Klostergarten ein Mönch absichtlich eine Blume abknickt, oder ob im fiesen Plattenbaubezirk ein Kunde seinen Drogendealer über den Haufen schießt. Die Empörung des direkten Umfeldes ist immer dieselbe und richtet sich nur nach den dortigen Gepflogenheiten.


> Man weiß inzwischen, dass Banküberfall illegal ist.
> Man weiß auch, dass man inzwischen nicht mehr so viel erbeuten kann (Zeitschlösser in Tresoren, usw).
> Man weiß auch, dass die Strafen sich dafür aber nicht verändert haben, also unabhängig von der Beute sind.
> Wieso überfallen dann immer noch Leute Banken?
> Einen großen Supermarkt kurz vor Kassenschluss zu überfallen halte ich für deutlich lukrativer.


Ist es nicht. Da werden die Kassen spätestens alle zwei Stunden oder bei Erreichen eines bestimmten Kassenstandes geleert, je nachdem, was früher eintritt. Ich wage zu behaupten, daß Du pro Kasse maximal 1000,- € erbeuten kannst. Möglicherweise sogar weniger, weil ein großer Teil der Kunden bargeldlos zahlt.



> Die Mordrate in den USA ist deswegen so hoch, weil man dort so leicht an Waffen kommt und weil die US-Gesellschaft ein Problem mit ihren Minderheiten hat.


Nein. Morden kann man nicht nur mit Schußwaffen. Die Mordrate ist in den USA so hoch, weil die Gesetze so drakonisch sind, daß auch die Entdeckung einer verhältnismäßig minderschweren Tat schon zu extrem langen Gefängnisstrafen führen kann.
Kurzes Beispiel: Wer eine Frau vergewaltigt und weiß, daß er dafür vielleicht fünf Jahre ins Gefängnis muß, wird die Frau mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ziehen lassen. Wer weiß, daß er bei Entdeckung 20 oder mehr Jahre im Knast ist, wird so große Angst vor Entdeckung haben, daß er sie kurzerhand auch noch tötet. Das macht die Sache für ihn nämlich nicht mehr wesentlich schlimmer.
Die allermeisten Tötungsdelikte in den USA werden tatsächlich begangen, um eine andere, weniger schwere Staftat zu vertuschen. Das ist in Europa regelmäßig anders, weil die Diskrepanz zwischen den möglichen Strafen hier in der Regel höher ist.



> Außerdem ist ein Amerikaner sehr leicht zu beeinflussen (sieht man ja an dem Wahlsieg der Republikaner, also die, die die Finanzkrise zu verantworten haben, gewinnen Wahlen, weil die Demokraten, die die Krise überwinden wollen, es in zwei Jahren noch nicht geschafft haben).
> Die glauben praktisch alles, was im Fernsehen läuft und Fernsehsender sind nun mal steuerbar, vorallem von Leuten, die viel Geld haben und die daran interessiert sind, dass die Amerikaner weiterhin glauben, dass die Welt schlecht sind und dass sie die das beste Volk der Welt sind. Z.B. von der Waffenlobby, von der Gefängnislobby (jop, die ist stärker als man denken will), von der Unterhaltungsindustrie, von der Automobilindustrie (wieso ist GM eigentlich gerettet?  Die bauen immer noch die gleichen Spritfresser wie zuvor, haben sich aber auf kosten der Mitarbeiter gesundgestoßen, indem sie Betriebsrenten nicht mehr zahlen müssen).


Weißte, das ist eine so dünne Suppe von unreflektierten Vorurteilen, sowas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. 



> In dem Supermarkt, an dem ich letztens vorbei gekommen bin, arbeitet ein über 70 jähriger, der zuvor 40 Jahre bei GM am Band gestanden hatte und dessen Betriebsrente gestrichen wurde, der Typ hat kein Einkommen mehr und packt nun Leuten den Einkauf in die Papiertüten am Supermarkt ein (und trägt sie zum Auto), für den Mindestlohn versteht sich.


Tut mir leid, aber wer einzig und allein auf eine Betriebsrente für den Lebensabend setzt, hat auch in seiner Finanzplanung was ganz wesentliches falsch gemacht. Sowas kann immer nur ein angenehmes Zubrot sein. Das ist für ihn persönlich natürlich sehr schade, aber irgendwie war sowas doch vorauszusehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Umso niedriger der Steuersatz allerdings ist, desto eher könnte der Staat auch die Inhaftierung von Steuersündern verkraften, weil seine Einnahmeausfälle anteilig geringer wären.



"um so eher" spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle, wenn der Ausgangspunkt "quasi immer" lautet.
Ehe der Staat soviele Personen inhaftiert hat, dass er an deren fehlenden Steuerzahlungen kränkelt, ist er längst an den Kosten für Gefängnisse und an dem Produktionsausfall in der Gesellschaft Pleite gegangen. Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass Personen, die soviel Steuern hinterziehen könn(t)en, dass lange Haftstrafen angemessen erscheinen, oft in Schlüsselpositionen sitzen, wo ein plötzlicher Wegfall große Probleme verursachen kann.

Ich bin auch kein Freund von dem Vorschlag, finanzielle Delikte mit nicht-finanziellen Strafen zu belegen (doppelt-und-dreifach-a-b-a-r-b-e-i-t-e-n ist angesagt), aber niedrige Steuern für alle damit zu begründen, dass es dann nicht soviel ausmacht, wenn man wenige einsperrt, ist einfach _*moderiert*_



> Natürlich macht man sich mit dem Erwerb solcher CDs der Hehlerei schuldig, denn diese CDs sind schlicht und ergreifend Diebesgut.



Ruf nicht die Raubkopien-sind-kein-Diebstahl Fraktion auf den Plan, sonst kommen wir in diesem Thread nie wieder zum Grundeinkommen zurück 



> Und ein Rechtsstaat hat die verdammte Pflicht, seine eigenen Gesetze nicht zu brechen. Sonst ist es nämlich kein Rechtsstaat mehr. Was meinst Du, warum Schweden seinerzeit jedes Angebot in dieser Hinsicht abgelehnt hat? Die haben da klipp und klar gesagt, daß die schwedische Regierung mit Verbrechern keine Geschäfte machen wird.



Der Haken bei der Sache war ja, dass derartige Daten nach Deutschen Gesetzen gar nicht vor Zugriff des Staates geschützt gewesen wären...



> Das hält sich wirklich in etwa die Waage. Und als "reich" kann man wohl niemanden bezeichnen, der weniger als 120.000 Euro brutto p.a. verdient. Davon bin ich aber (leider) auch sehr weit entfernt.
> 
> (Meines Erachtens fängt Reichtum ohnehin erst da an, wo man für seinen Lebensunterhalt nicht mehr arbeiten muß. In allen anderen Fällen würde ich Personen mit gutem Einkommen eher als "wohlhabend" bezeichnen.)
> 
> Ausnahmslos jeder will immer reicher werden. Auch die Armen.



Und ausnahmslos niemand bezeichne sich als reich  (ich finde 10k/m jedenfalls sehr viel. "wohlhabend" würde ich das schon bezogen auf einen ganzen Haushalt nennen)

Deine Definition wirft aber einen interessanten Blick auf das Grundeinkommen: Wäre dann jeder reich, der bescheiden ist (d.h. seinen Lebensstil aus dem Grundeinkommen bestreiten kann)?
Wären umgekehrt nur noch habgierige Menschen als arm zu bezeichnen, d.h. solche, die es verdienen?



> Darum geht's doch nicht. Der Ansatz ist doch, daß sich eben die Hinterziehung von relativ geringen Steuern überhaupt nicht lohnt. Wer keine Steuern hinterziehen muß, um sich eine Zweitwohnung in Florida zu leisten, wird das auch wahrscheinlich nicht dafür tun. Wer sich diese Wohnung aber nur durch Steuerhinterziehung leisten kann, wird das mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit tun.



Es gibt jede Menge Leute, die könnten sich die Zweitwohnung in Florida nur durch Raubüberfälle leisten.
Wenn eine Logik in deiner Aussage steckt, bitte ich um konsequente Anwendung.

Desweiteren die ganz mal eine etwas konkretere Frage:

Wo liegt deiner Meinung nach eigentlich die Grenze?



> Hartzer samt Familie finden dann aber vielleicht endlich mal einen Job und sind nicht mehr auf den Staat angewiesen. Pizza ausfahren ist immer noch besser, als auf der Couch zu sitzen.



Blöde Frage: Wo ergibt sich der Job für heutige ALGII Bezieher, wenn Geld, das bislang hinterzogen wurde, in Zukunft offiziell in Wohnungen in Florida investiert wird? (Oder in Urlaub auf den Malediven. Oder in fernöstliche Unterhaltungselektronik. Oder in schottischen Whiskey. Oder ...)
Bislang bist du nur am Umverteilen zwischen dem Geld, das die Leute legal erhalten, dem Geld, das die Leute illegal behalten und dem Geld, das an den Staat geht. Zu verteilen ist primär aber kein Cent mehr. Wenn deiner Meinung nach eine Steuersenkung zu höheren Staatseinnahmen führen würde, dann hätte die Bevölkerung danach im Schnitt weniger Geld (auch wenn es auf ehrlichere Leute verteilt wäre).



> Tut mir leid, aber wer einzig und allein auf eine Betriebsrente für den Lebensabend setzt, hat auch in seiner Finanzplanung was ganz wesentliches falsch gemacht.



Z.B. "sich auf Zusicherungen verlassen und produktiv gearbeitet, anstatt sich im Rahmen eines ?WL-Studiums die nötigen Kenntnisse zur Sicherung der eigenen Rente anzueignen"?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

Ich find's nicht schlecht. Ohne Visionen treten wir auf der Stelle. Auch im Sozialbereich sollte es vorangehen. Wenn ab 1950 die Konservativen jede Verbesserung im Sozialbereich verhindert hätten, wären wir heute noch auf dem Stand von 1950. Logisch, nä?  Ganz bedingungslos wird's aber wohl (leider?) nie werden.


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Januar 2011)

hallo,

meine meinung hierzu:

ich finde die idee sehr gut, jedoch könnte es dazu führen das anreize wirklich "hart" zu arbeiten verloren gehen, nicht weil man dann nicht viel mehr hätte, da man ja das BGE hätte und seinen vollen arbeitsverdienst, nur hätte man dann wenig freizeit das ganze aus zu geben.....

auch kenne ich ein sehr schlechtes beispiel, auch wenn es nur science fiction ist, aber jeder der schon mal Honor Harrington Bücher gelesen hat weiß das das ganze - zumindest dort - nicht funktioniert hat und sogar einen großen (galaktischen) kriege von zwei reichen ausgelöst hat, weil das eine reich gezwungen war, wegen ständig leerer kassen (immer mehr menschen verzichteteten auf's arbeiten, auf (aus-)bildung etc. und die "schatz-"kammer des reiches leerte sich innerhalb von jahren und zwang dieses reich zum "expandieren" (aka die haben wohlhabendere nachbarn die kleiner und weniger mächtig wahren annektiert um sich zeit zu verschaffen, für reformen an die sich keiner ran getraut hat, wegen furcht vor einer revolution des kleinen mannes - bis sie an das andere reich, das fast genauso mächtig war (dankt technologie vorsprung da bei denen noch forschung betrieben wurde die die anderen wegen mangel an gebildeten menschen längst begraben mussten bzw. die nur sehr langsam vorran schritt) kamen....

sicher das war ein extrem beispiel, aber ich würde es nicht riskieren ohne das ganze sehr genau zu planen und regeln einzuführen die verhindern das es dazu kommt das z.B. der staatshaushalt komplett kollabiert (ich meine wir sind eh schon nicht gerade wenig verschuldet)....
sicher, an und für sich ist die idee sehr gut, vor allem weil sie menschen (vor allem jungen menschen) den druck nimmt z.B. auch jobs an zu nehmen die ihnen überhaupt nicht liegen weil sie MÜSSEN!

ich würde die idee eher abändern z.B. jeder der aus der schule kommt erhält für....sagen wir maximal 3 jahre ein einkommen ohne dafür arbeiten zu müssen, er muss jedoch nachweisen das er versucht eine stelle (die ihm liegt d.h. man muss z.B. gezwungenermaßen zur berufsberatung) zu finden etc. - das selbe für menschen die unverschuldet arbeitslos geworden sind (arbeitslosengeld ist ein guter ansatz, aber ein jahr ist oft zu wenig zeit sich was neues zu suchen, vor allem wenn man über 50 ist)....und zusätzlich müsste man die verwaltung mal entschlacken (ich meine wer brauch 100+ krankenkassen?...sorry, es sind maximal 5 notwending meiner meinung nacn) und die frei gewordenen kräfte z.B: zur kontrolle des systems einsetzen (sowas wie florida rolf und ferrarie paul (oder wie der hieß) darf nicht sein!)

harz IV....ist ein mist, das geld ist zuviel zum sterben und zu wenig zum leben d.h. man vegitiert dahin was nicht sein kann und menschen unwürdig ist! d.h. das müsste man auch überarbeiten....

so mal mein "senf"

mfg LAX
ps: die idee müsste man mal wirklich aussarbeiten (das könnte einer partei die wahl gewinnen, wenn sie z.B. schon wüssten wie man es finanziert ohne vielen menschen "weh" zu tun....)


----------



## Icejester (27. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich ist es ja eine ganz nette Idee, aber es birgt dieselben Probleme wie Kombilohn-Modelle oder ähnliche Lohnsubventionen. Firmen, die Personen anstellen wollen würden, würden den Arbeitslohn, den sie jetzt zahlen, einfach um den Betrag des BGE kürzen, denn die Arbeitnehmer hätten dann ja keinen Verlust. In der Folge würde jedoch das zu versteuernde Einkommen drastisch sinken, was die Finanzierbarkeit eines BGE weiter erschweren würde. Alternativ müßte die Einkommenssteuerprogression so dermaßen drastisch zugreifen, daß sich jede Mehrarbeit von selbst verbieten würde. Infolgedessen würden die Leute tatsächlich Einkommen durch Freizeit substituieren. Der Zusammenbruch der Wirtschaft wäre unter solchen Vorzeichen wahrscheinlich nicht zu verhindern.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2011)

Ein bedinungsloses Grundeinkommen funktioniert in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft nicht.
Für eine Leistung die jemand bekommt, muss er was tun.

Ein Einkommen für alle ohne Forderungen ist Kommunismus.
Das wäre genauso als wenn die Regierung jedem einen Job garantiert und ihn dafür entlohnt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Januar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein bedinungsloses Grundeinkommen funktioniert in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft nicht.
> Für eine Leistung die jemand bekommt, muss er was tun.
> 
> Ein Einkommen für alle ohne Forderungen ist Kommunismus.
> Das wäre genauso als wenn die Regierung jedem einen Job garantiert und ihn dafür entlohnt.



Und auch im Kommunismus funktioniert es nicht. 
Man müsste schon die Fähigkeit besitzen, Geld und Werte aus purer Luft zu zaubern. Oder über die selben Buchhalter verfügen, die schon in Griechenland so erfolgreich waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2011)

Im Kommunismus funktioniert ist - dass ist schließlich die Grundannahme des Kommunismus. 
Nur der Kommunismus an sich funktioniert nicht (primär deswegen  )


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Im Kommunismus funktioniert ist - dass ist schließlich die Grundannahme des Kommunismus.*
> Nur der Kommunismus an sich funktioniert nicht (primär deswegen  )



Das kommt dann wohl aber auf die Variante des Kommunismus an. 
Teil des Marxismus ist es definitiv nicht. Schließlich wird damit das "Arbeit" in Arbeiterklasse begraben und letztlich ist es ja genau das, was Marx am Feudalwesen und frühen Kapitalismus bemangelt hat. Das Menschen ungerechtfertigt viel oder wenig bekommen. 

Teil des Real-Kommunismus (böse Zungen mögen es auch Real-Satire nennen ) war es, das sicherlich. Wobei dies auch nicht auf alle Länder zutrifft. 
Der gute Fidel würde wahrscheinlich nur lachen und das Exekutionskomitee einberufen, wenn man ihn darauf anspräche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2011)

"Arbeiterklasse" wird samt "klasse" begraben, bevor der Zustand des Kommunismus überhaupt erreicht ist 
Grundversorgung, genauer: gleiche Versorgung aller ohne weitere Bedingungen, ist aber afaik auch bei Marx zu finden. Umgekehrt wird von jedem Kommunisten erwartet, dass er seinen angemessenen Beitrag leistet.

Fidel&Cos Methoden (wobei er imho das schlechteste weil trotz allem vorsichtigste Beispiel ist) kommen dann auf den Plan, wenn man feststellt, dass die Mehrheit real vorhandenen Bürger die Anforderung im letzten Satz gar nicht erfüllen/keine Kommunisten sind. (-> kein Kommunismus herrscht, auch es der Herrschende gerne so nennt)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (29. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Arbeiterklasse" wird samt "klasse" begraben, bevor der Zustand des Kommunismus überhaupt erreicht ist
> * Grundversorgung, genauer: gleiche Versorgung aller ohne weitere Bedingungen, ist aber afaik auch bei Marx zu finden.* Umgekehrt wird von jedem Kommunisten erwartet, dass er seinen angemessenen Beitrag leistet.
> 
> Fidel&Cos Methoden (wobei er imho das schlechteste weil trotz allem vorsichtigste Beispiel ist) kommen dann auf den Plan, wenn man feststellt, dass die Mehrheit real vorhandenen Bürger die Anforderung im letzten Satz gar nicht erfüllen/keine Kommunisten sind. (-> kein Kommunismus herrscht, auch es der Herrschende gerne so nennt)



Ohne weitere Bedingungen ist so definitiv nicht wahr. 
So irre war selbst Karl Marx nicht. 

In der Anfangsphase gilt laut Marx das Prinzip "to each according to his contribution". D. h. du bekommst genau das, was du auch gibst. 

In der "Endphase" sollte dann erst "From each according to his ability to each according to his need" gelten. 
Aber selbst darin finde ich nirgendwo einen Hinweis darauf, dass die Fähigkeiten auch gerne gen 0 laufen dürfen. 

Die Fabianisten (zusammen mit den Strasser National-Sozialisten  wahrscheinlich diejenigen, die dem puren Marxismus am nächsten stehen) in England sind ja in den 1920ern sogar soweit gegangen, die Idee eines Schitzgerichts zu nennen, was alle 6 Jahre darüber entscheiden würde, ob ein Bürger des Landes noch genug Wert besitzt, um Teil der Gesellschaft zu bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2011)

Muss den wohl irgendwann dochmal selbst durchackern...

Der zweite Satz beinhaltet bereits, dass die Versorgung von den Bedürfnissen, nicht von der Leistung abhängt. In Bezug auf z.B. Alte und Kranke sollte offensichtlich sein, dass dies auch für 0-Leistung gilt. Mittels "jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen" sollen ja eben Existenzängste überwunden/abgeschafft werden. Dummerweise sind (mehr oder minder weitreichende) Existenzängste&Habgier das weit verbreiteste bzw. (nach Abschaffung der eher antiken Ehre/Glauben/Verantwortung) im Kapitalismus das einzige Antriebsmoment. Im real exisitierenden Sozialismus wollte man diesen Mangel durch staatliche Zwangsmaßnahmen kompensieren (welche einige ja auch für die soziale Marktwirtschaft fordern, wenn ihnen Geldkürzungen bis unter das Existenzminimum nicht machbar erscheinen), einige Utopisten hoffen dagegen auf freiweilige Einbringung in die Gesellschaft - imho auch Marx. Denn was in deiner englischen Übersetzung komplett verdreht wird, ist der aktive Part:
"from each according to his ability" lautet im Original "Jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten". D.h. dem Befähigten wird nicht genommen (von wem auch??!!), sondern er gibt.
Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich da echt mal ein paar freie Wochen finden. Marx lesen soll ja wieder in sein


----------



## AMDFan2005 (29. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss den wohl irgendwann dochmal selbst durchackern...
> 
> Der zweite Satz beinhaltet bereits, dass die Versorgung von den Bedürfnissen, nicht von der Leistung abhängt. In Bezug auf z.B. Alte und Kranke sollte offensichtlich sein, dass dies auch für 0-Leistung gilt. Mittels "jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen" sollen ja eben Existenzängste überwunden/abgeschafft werden. Dummerweise sind (mehr oder minder weitreichende) Existenzängste&Habgier das weit verbreiteste bzw. (nach Abschaffung der eher antiken Ehre/Glauben/Verantwortung) im Kapitalismus das einzige Antriebsmoment. Im real exisitierenden Sozialismus wollte man diesen Mangel durch staatliche Zwangsmaßnahmen kompensieren (welche einige ja auch für die soziale Marktwirtschaft fordern, wenn ihnen Geldkürzungen bis unter das Existenzminimum nicht machbar erscheinen), einige Utopisten hoffen dagegen auf freiweilige Einbringung in die Gesellschaft - imho auch Marx. *Denn was in deiner englischen Übersetzung komplett verdreht wird, ist der aktive Part:*
> "from each according to his ability" lautet im Original "Jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten". D.h. dem Befähigten wird nicht genommen (von wem auch??!!), sondern er gibt.
> Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich da echt mal ein paar freie Wochen finden. Marx lesen soll ja wieder in sein



Wie verdreht? Der Satz steht definitiv so im Buch. Naja, bis auf das fehlende Komma in der Mitte (Schande über mich. Dabei habe ich gerade erst einen langen schriftlichen Beitrag zum Thema "The Queen's English" gelesen )

Naja. Mehr "in" als Marx lesen, ist immer noch Marx verstehen. Das schaffen bekanntlich ja die wenigsten. Ironischerweise sollen damit ja insbesondere die linken selbst Probleme haben. :wink:

Hat eigentlich mal Jemand das Kapitalistische Manifest gelesen? Finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Ist deutlich weniger utopisch als das Kommunistische Manifest, obwohl es auch darin einige schwerverständliche Punkte gibt.


----------



## Dommas (30. Januar 2011)

Die Idee des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens funktioniert aus mehreren Gründen nicht:
1. Unsere aktuelle Regierung würde so etwas nie zulassen
2. Unsere Idee der sozialen Marktwirtschaft nichtmehr funktionieren würde
3. Wir kein Geld dafür haben
4. Weil keiner mehr arbeiten würde
5. Weil geschätzte 80% der Bevölkerung dagegen wären


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2011)

1. Regierungen ändern sich, in einer Demokratie sogar nach dem Volkswillen
2. Der Grundgedanke hinter dem BGE ist, dass unsere Vorstellung einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft nicht funktioniert.
3.&4.: Siehe diesen Thread
5. Siehe 1.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wie verdreht? Der Satz steht definitiv so im Buch. Naja, bis auf das fehlende Komma in der Mitte (Schande über mich. Dabei habe ich gerade erst einen langen schriftlichen Beitrag zum Thema "The Queen's English" gelesen )



Ich meinte damit nicht "deine" Übersetzung, das dürfte in allen Übersetzungen so stehen (Wikipedia teilt den Fehler jedenfalls). Der Unterschied liegt ja letztlich auch nicht in der Aussage, sondern in den Intentionen, die man hineininterpretieren kann - Feinheiten also, die nur mitdenkdende Übersetzer beachten und dann z.T. weiterhin den Eigenheiten der Sprache oder des Stils opfern müssen. In dem Fall wäre aus dem passenden "from each / to each" ein holpriges "everyone / to each" geworden. Der Übersetzer hat statt unterschwelliger Feinheiten also lieber den flüssigen Stil aus dem deutschen "Jeder / jedem" übernommen - beides geht nicht.



> Naja. Mehr "in" als Marx lesen, ist immer noch Marx verstehen. Das schaffen bekanntlich ja die wenigsten. Ironischerweise sollen damit ja insbesondere die linken selbst Probleme haben. :wink:



Sagen ihre Gegner, denen die Linken umgekehrt das Verständnis der Wirklichkeit absprechen 
(kürzlich gelesen: "Wer glaubt, dass in einer realen Welt unbegrenztes Wachstum möglich ist, der ist entweder ein Idiot oder BWLer"  )



> Hat eigentlich mal Jemand das Kapitalistische Manifest gelesen? Finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Ist deutlich weniger utopisch als das Kommunistische Manifest, obwohl es auch darin einige schwerverständliche Punkte gibt.



Hab eben zum ersten Mal davon gehört, aber wie es scheint, enthält es den gleichen Quatsch, den man jeden Tag an den Kopf geworfen wird. Da kanns natürlich nicht utopisch wirken, aber tragbarer wird es auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (kürzlich gelesen: "Wer glaubt, dass in einer realen Welt unbegrenztes Wachstum möglich ist, der ist entweder ein Idiot oder BWLer"  )



Oder Aktienanalyst, denn die glauen wirklich, dass Google mehr Wert ist als BMW oder Toyota.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. Regierungen ändern sich, in einer Demokratie sogar nach dem Volkswillen
> * 2. Der Grundgedanke hinter dem BGE ist, dass unsere Vorstellung einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft nicht funktioniert.*
> 3.&4.: Siehe diesen Thread
> 5. Siehe 1.



Tut sie ja auch nicht. Aber das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen tut es noch weniger. 




> Ich meinte damit nicht "deine" Übersetzung, das dürfte in allen Übersetzungen so stehen (Wikipedia teilt den Fehler jedenfalls). Der Unterschied liegt ja letztlich auch nicht in der Aussage, sondern in den Intentionen, die man hineininterpretieren kann - Feinheiten also, die nur mitdenkdende Übersetzer beachten und dann z.T. weiterhin den Eigenheiten der Sprache oder des Stils opfern müssen. In dem Fall wäre aus dem passenden "from each / to each" ein holpriges "everyone / to each" geworden. Der Übersetzer hat statt unterschwelliger Feinheiten also lieber den flüssigen Stil aus dem deutschen "Jeder / jedem" übernommen - beides geht nicht.



Achso. Ok. Jetzt habe ichs verstanden. 




> Sagen ihre Gegner, denen die Linken umgekehrt das Verständnis der Wirklichkeit absprechen
> (kürzlich gelesen: "Wer glaubt, dass in einer realen Welt unbegrenztes Wachstum möglich ist, der ist entweder ein Idiot oder BWLer"  )



Sagt nicht irgendein Gegner. Indirekt habe ich Ronald Reagan zitiert.
Man könnte allerdings in der Tat auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die wenigsten Linken Marx verstehen. 
Denn entweder war Marx wirklich ein Fan von Massenmorden und totalitären Systemen, oder die linken verstehen Marx in der Tat nicht. 



> Hab eben zum ersten Mal davon gehört, aber wie es scheint, enthält es den gleichen Quatsch, den man jeden Tag an den Kopf geworfen wird. Da kanns natürlich nicht utopisch wirken, aber tragbarer wird es auch nicht.



Kommt darauf an, welchen "Quatsch" du jeden Tag an den Kopf geworfen bekommst. 

Im Prinzip beschreibt das kapitalistische Manifest  eben den Weg zum fairen Kapitalismus (also eigentlich nichts anderes, als die derzeitige soziale Marktwirtschaft, nur eben an manchen Stellen weniger unsozial).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder Aktienanalyst, denn die glauen wirklich, dass Google mehr Wert ist als BMW oder Toyota.



Muss man den verstehen? 

BMW und Toyota sind vielleicht stabiler, aber Google hat definitiv einen höheren Marktwert. Dafür sorgt schon die Omnipräsens der Produkte.


----------



## Icejester (30. Januar 2011)

Der Gedanke dahinter ist, daß BMW und Toyota tatsächlich Fabriken haben und "echte" Werte produzieren. Wenn keiner mehr deren Produkte haben wollen sollte, haben die Aktien immer noch den anteiligen Gegenwert der Produktionsanlagen. Google produziert außer Information, die nunmal keine Fabrik in dem Sinne erfordern, überhaupt nichts. Das heißt, die Google-Aktie kann theoretisch wesentlich tiefer fallen, weil keine konkret bewertbaren materiellen Werte dahinter stehen.

Zumindest glaube ich, daß quantenslipstream hier in diese Richtung denkt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. Januar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Der Gedanke dahinter ist, daß BMW und Toyota tatsächlich Fabriken haben und "echte" Werte produzieren. Wenn keiner mehr deren Produkte haben wollen sollte, haben die Aktien immer noch den anteiligen Gegenwert der Produktionsanlagen. Google produziert außer Information, die nunmal keine Fabrik in dem Sinne erfordern, überhaupt nichts. Das heißt, die Google-Aktie kann theoretisch wesentlich tiefer fallen, weil keine konkret bewertbaren materiellen Werte dahinter stehen.
> 
> Zumindest glaube ich, daß quantenslipstream hier in diese Richtung denkt.




Ah. Ok. 

Im Prinzip geht es also um das, was Marx im Kapital anspricht. 
War jetzt etwas verdutzt, weil ich gerade das Aktienfenster aufhatte und da Google deutlich vor BMW und Toyota steht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Tut sie ja auch nicht. Aber das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen tut es noch weniger.



Ansichtssache. Im Bereich "sozial" hat es gute Chancen, die Ziele (zeitweilig) besser zu erfüllen. Dass es "Marktwirtschaft" torpediert... - wenn man zwei grundsätzlich wiedersprüchliche Elemente zu einem Begriff zusammenfügt, dann wird man nie etwas finden, dass beide Teile erfüllt. Solange man sich innerhalb dieses Denkrahmens bewegt, sind somit alle Aussagen in sich wiedersprüchlich und es hängt von subjektiven Prioritäten (mehr markt? mehr sozial?) ab, welche man als die absurdeste bezeichnet.



> Sagt nicht irgendein Gegner. Indirekt habe ich Ronald Reagan zitiert.



Es gibt nicht wenige Leute, die sich für Zitate über Linke schlechter anbieten (McCarthy? Haider?) 
Aber in dem Fall sollten sich wirklich viele finden, die ins gleiche Horn stoßen - nur Recht haben die deswegen noch lange nicht.



> Man könnte allerdings in der Tat auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die wenigsten Linken Marx verstehen.
> Denn entweder war Marx wirklich ein Fan von Massenmorden und totalitären Systemen, oder die linken verstehen Marx in der Tat nicht.



Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass du die Linken nicht verstehst und dass dir das vollkommen egal ist, solange es dir ermöglicht, gegen sie zu flamen. Aber das führt etwas weit vom Thema weg...



> Kommt darauf an, welchen "Quatsch" du jeden Tag an den Kopf geworfen bekommst.



Wachstum als Allheilmittel war schon angesprochen. Das Marktwirtschaft funktionieren soll, obwohl nicht alle Betroffenen am Markt teilnehmen können, wäre eines meiner Lieblingsthemen. Das sie gar sozial sein könnte, solange Möglichkeiten und Wohlstand proportional sind, ist sowieso lächerlich.





Icejester schrieb:


> Der Gedanke dahinter ist, daß BMW und Toyota tatsächlich Fabriken haben und "echte" Werte produzieren. Wenn keiner mehr deren Produkte haben wollen sollte, haben die Aktien immer noch den anteiligen Gegenwert der Produktionsanlagen. Google produziert außer Information, die nunmal keine Fabrik in dem Sinne erfordern, überhaupt nichts. Das heißt, die Google-Aktie kann theoretisch wesentlich tiefer fallen, weil keine konkret bewertbaren materiellen Werte dahinter stehen.
> 
> Zumindest glaube ich, daß quantenslipstream hier in diese Richtung denkt.



Ich glaube, er denkt eine Ebene höher als potentielle Kursverluste:
Der Wert von BMW und Toyota geht auf real exisiterende Dinge zurück. Der Wert von Google dagegen fast ausschließlich auf die Bewertung Googles durch Spekulanten. Wer als Aktienanalyst also ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass Google ein hoher Wert innewohnen würde, ohne den Zirkelschluss dabei zu bemerken, der glaubt dann auch an unbegrenztes Wachstum


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Der Gedanke dahinter ist, daß BMW und Toyota tatsächlich Fabriken haben und "echte" Werte produzieren. Wenn keiner mehr deren Produkte haben wollen sollte, haben die Aktien immer noch den anteiligen Gegenwert der Produktionsanlagen. Google produziert außer Information, die nunmal keine Fabrik in dem Sinne erfordern, überhaupt nichts. Das heißt, die Google-Aktie kann theoretisch wesentlich tiefer fallen, weil keine konkret bewertbaren materiellen Werte dahinter stehen.
> 
> Zumindest glaube ich, daß quantenslipstream hier in diese Richtung denkt.



So in diese Richtung, denn Googles "Wert" basiert ja nur auf das, was die Leute halt annehmen, oder zu glauben wissen.
Bei BMW oder Toyota (oder auch bei General Electric) weiß man eben aber, dass sie einen "Wert" haben, da sie Dinge produzieren, die "wertig" sind.
Google "produziert" aber in diesem Sinne nichts, also ist der "Wert" rein hypothetisch, nicht "greifbar" und damit eigentlich irrelevant.

Ich denke, dass du das ähnlich siehst wie ich.

Dass die Aktienkurse solcher Firmen natürlich schnell fallen könne, hat man an der Internetblase vor 10 Jahren gesehen. Man denke da nur an Thomas Haffa und EM.TV. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht wenige Leute, die sich für Zitate über Linke schlechter anbieten (McCarthy? Haider?)
> Aber in dem Fall sollten sich wirklich viele finden, die ins gleiche Horn stoßen - nur Recht haben die deswegen noch lange nicht.



Die Auswirkungen der McCarthy Ära siehst du heute noch in den USA, gerade in der Politik, denn aktuelle Politiker sind damals Kinder gewesen, also damit erzogen worden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er denkt eine Ebene höher als potentielle Kursverluste:
> Der Wert von BMW und Toyota geht auf real exisiterende Dinge zurück. Der Wert von Google dagegen fast ausschließlich auf die Bewertung Googles durch Spekulanten. Wer als Aktienanalyst also ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass Google ein hoher Wert innewohnen würde, ohne den Zirkelschluss dabei zu bemerken, der glaubt dann auch an unbegrenztes Wachstum



Das kannst du auch auf Facebook übertragen, die ja eigentlich noch weniger "Wert" hat, aber schon wertvoller angesehen wird als z.B. die Telekom.
Aktienanalysten sollte man echt in einen Beutel stecken und immer draufschlagen. 
Gibts eigentlich auch mal einen, der Recht hatte oder erklären alle nachher, wieso sie sich geirrt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen der McCarthy Ära siehst du heute noch in den USA, gerade in der Politik, denn aktuelle Politiker sind damals Kinder gewesen, also damit erzogen worden.



Die Auswirkungen sehe ich jedesmal, wenn ein deutscher Politiker oder ein Forumsteilnehmer den Ausdruck "Kommunismus" in den Mund nimmt. Die totalitären Methoden waren unter McCarthy zwar besonders ausgeprägt, aber auch in der gesamten westlichen Welt wurde ideologische Prägung über Wissen gestellt - mit dem Ergebniss, dass die Bezeichung eines z.B. BGE als "kommunistisch" nicht etwa eine objektive Einschätzung und Einladung zur Diskussion über möglicherweise bessere Gesellschaftssysteme ist, sondern eine abwertende, ausschließende, keine-weiteren-Kommentare-nötig Verurteilung.



> Aktienanalysten sollte man echt in einen Beutel stecken und immer draufschlagen.
> Gibts eigentlich auch mal einen, der Recht hatte oder erklären alle nachher, wieso sie sich geirrt haben.



Hängt von deiner Definition von "richtig" ab. Aktienanalysten versuchen den künftigen Marktwert von Aktien einzuschätzen und in den meisten Fällen liegen sie da ziemlich gut. Dass das ganze oft wenig mit der physischen Realität zu tun hat, mag man ihnen vorhalten - aber in einer Welt, in der Geld wortwörtlich alles ist, sind es eher die Aktienanalysten, die der Gesellschaft vorgeben, was "richtig" ist, denn umgekehrt.
(Solange, bis die Natur gegenüber beiden klarstellt, wer eigentlich die Definitionshoheit hat...)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Im Bereich "sozial" hat es gute Chancen, die Ziele (zeitweilig) besser zu erfüllen. Dass es "Marktwirtschaft" torpediert... - wenn man zwei grundsätzlich wiedersprüchliche Elemente zu einem Begriff zusammenfügt, dann wird man nie etwas finden, dass beide Teile erfüllt. Solange man sich innerhalb dieses Denkrahmens bewegt, sind somit alle Aussagen in sich wiedersprüchlich und es hängt von subjektiven Prioritäten (mehr markt? mehr sozial?) ab, welche man als die absurdeste bezeichnet.



Klar. Sozial ist es. Aber nur dann, wenn man die Finanzierung außer acht lässt. 

Sozial und Marktwirtschaft passen übrigens gut zusammen. 
Das original Konzept der sozialen Marktwirtschaft nach F. A. Hayek würde ich als sozialer und fairer beschreiben, als alles was davor und danach kam. 



> Es gibt nicht wenige Leute, die sich für Zitate über Linke schlechter anbieten (McCarthy? Haider?)
> Aber in dem Fall sollten sich wirklich viele finden, die ins gleiche Horn stoßen - *nur Recht haben die deswegen noch lange nicht.*



Doch. Haben sie. 
Wenn man nicht ein totaler Demagoge ist und alles nur nach Statistiken sichtet. 

Die historischen Gegebenheiten für derlei Zitate sind ja gegeben. Oder willst du behaupten, Fidel Castro, Lenin, Stalin, Honecker und Co hätten Marx verstanden? 
Lenin hat ja nichtmal den Teil verstanden, in dem Marx Ost-Europa und Asien als prinzipiell zu unterentwickelt (kulturell wie auch in der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung) umschreibt, um den Kommunismus üerhaupt zu integrieren. 

Das einzige wirklich ur-Marxistische Konzept, was all diese Systeme gemeinsam haben, ist das gewaltsame Niederschlagen des "Klassenfeindes" (siehe dazu auch Marx' Kritik an der Pariser Kommune, die ihm zu 
"unblutig" war).



> Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass du die Linken nicht verstehst und dass dir das vollkommen egal ist, solange es dir ermöglicht, gegen sie zu flamen. Aber das führt etwas weit vom Thema weg...



Ich flame nicht gegen die linken, aber die linken haben schon einige Teile der Welt in Flammen aufgehen lassen, mit ihren Unverständnis wirtschaftlicher und politischer Theorien und ihrer grausamen Selbstüberschätzung.



> Wachstum als Allheilmittel war schon angesprochen. Das Marktwirtschaft funktionieren soll, obwohl nicht alle Betroffenen am Markt teilnehmen können, wäre eines meiner Lieblingsthemen. Das sie gar sozial sein könnte, solange Möglichkeiten und Wohlstand proportional sind, ist sowieso lächerlich.



Genau deswegen gibt es ja alternativen zur Freien Marktwirtschaft. 
Du siehst das meiner Meinung nach einfach völlig falsch. Der Begriff "Marktwirtschaft" beschreibt nur den Ablauf auf dem Markt und die Freiheiten, die damit einher gehen. Die soziologischen Voraussetzungen laufen parallel dazu und haben nicht viel mit dem Begriff der Marktwirtschaft zu tun. 

Im Grunde ist die Marktwirtschaft also nur das Gegenstück zur Planwirtschaft. 
Ein System, in dem Güter frei und möglichst ohne Einschränkungen oder staatliche Eingriffe gehandelt werden dürfen. Eine Wirtschaft also, in der Güter vorallem von privaten Institutionen gehandelt werden, im Gegensatz zur Planwirtschaft, in der alle Güter vom Staat rationiert werden.

Eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, in der zusätzliche Absicherungen (Rentenversicherung, Arbeitslosenversicherung, etc.) herrschen, ist dementsprechend immer noch eine Marktwirtschaft. 



> Ich glaube, er denkt eine Ebene höher als potentielle Kursverluste:
> Der Wert von BMW und Toyota geht auf real exisiterende Dinge zurück. Der Wert von Google dagegen fast ausschließlich auf die Bewertung Googles durch Spekulanten. Wer als Aktienanalyst also ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass Google ein hoher Wert innewohnen würde, ohne den Zirkelschluss dabei zu bemerken, der glaubt dann auch an unbegrenztes Wachstum



In der Theorie richtig, aber gleichermaßen auch falsch. 
Während Google nicht über viele "real existierende" Dinge verfügen mag, verfügen sie doch über einige Patente und zeigen eben eine fundamental starke laterale Diversifikation auf. Der Aktienkurs richtet sich schliesslich nicht nur nach Eigentum oder Produktionsmitteln, sondern vorallem auch nach dem innovativen Stellenwert eines Unternehmens. Und während Google mitlerweile nichtmehr weg zu denken ist, sind BMW und Toyota inzwischen -- man muss es leider sagen -- "nur" noch zwei von vielen Automarken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das original Konzept der sozialen Marktwirtschaft nach F. A. Hayek würde ich als sozialer und fairer beschreiben, als alles was davor und danach kam.



Wo hat der denn was zu sozialer Marktwirtschaft geschrieben? Ist mir als Verfechter des reinen Liberalismus ein Begriff, der jegliche Form staatlicher Lenkung ablehnt.



> Die historischen Gegebenheiten für derlei Zitate sind ja gegeben. Oder willst du behaupten, Fidel Castro, Lenin, Stalin, Honecker und Co hätten Marx verstanden?



Nö. Aber weder ich noch die mir bekannten Leute, die sich heute als "links" bezeichnen oder so bezeichnet werden, würden irgend einen dieser Diktatoren/Oligarchen zu sich zählen. Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass diese sich selbst regelmäßig als "links" bezeichnet hätten.

Natürlich steht es bei diesem wachsweichen Begriff jedem frei, ihn anders zu verwenden - aber wenn du mit deiner Verwendung auf Ablehnung und Vorwürfe triffst, solltest du dich nicht wundern. Die Mehrheit wird deine Aussagen über "Linke" eher auf z.B. Künast denn Castro projezieren.



> Ich flame nicht gegen die linken, aber die linken haben schon einige Teile der Welt in Flammen aufgehen lassen



S.o.: Die autoritären Arschlöcher, die geschätzt 50% der Top10 der schlimmsten Herrscher des 20. Jhd. ausmachen, werden für gewöhnlich anders bezeichnet und von der Mehrheit der "Linken" abgelehnt.



> Du siehst das meiner Meinung nach einfach völlig falsch. Der Begriff "Marktwirtschaft" beschreibt nur den Ablauf auf dem Markt und die Freiheiten, die damit einher gehen. Die soziologischen Voraussetzungen laufen parallel dazu und haben nicht viel mit dem Begriff der Marktwirtschaft zu tun.
> 
> Im Grunde ist die Marktwirtschaft also nur das Gegenstück zur Planwirtschaft.
> Ein System, in dem Güter frei und möglichst ohne Einschränkungen oder staatliche Eingriffe gehandelt werden dürfen.



Formell richtig, aber aus den Freiheiten resultiert direkt, dass die Marktwirtschaft nicht erweiterbar ist, ohne ihre eigenen Grundelemente zu Opfern. Das Konzept einer Planwirtschaft beinhaltet keine Vorgaben, es lässt sich jeder Art von Plänen kombinieren (utopischen, die funktionieren; nationalistischen, die morden; sozialen, die für soziale Gleichheit sorgen). Ein Markt dagegen wird per Definition nur von seinen Teilnehmern beeinflusst und das in einer Weise, die von außen nicht veränderbar ist, ohne die Freiheit des Marktes aufzuheben. Ein Markt kann demnach nicht "sozial" (oder irgend etwas anderes) gemacht werden und zeitgleich ein Markt mit Freiheiten bleiben. Im Gegenteil: Ein universeller Markt beinhaltet zwangsläufig eine unsoziale Komponente (wer viel hat, hat viele Möglichkeiten, sich noch mehr zu verschaffen). Ein durchgängig soziales System müsste diesen unterbinden und vom Markt bliebe nichts übrig.



> Eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, in der zusätzliche Absicherungen (Rentenversicherung, Arbeitslosenversicherung, etc.) herrschen, ist dementsprechend immer noch eine Marktwirtschaft.



Eine im Markt integrierte ...versicherung ist nicht sozial, da sie nicht allen in gleicher Weise offensteht und oft gerade denen am wenigsten bietet, die den größten Bedarf haben (siehe private ...versicherungen).
Eine staatliche ...versicherung dagegen ist gar nicht Teil des Marktes, sondern ein geplantes, imho sozialistisches Konzept, dass neben der Marktwirtschaft existiert. Ähnliches gilt für viele weitere Elemente in unserem Staat: Staatliche Bildung, staatliche Infrastrukturmaßnahmen,... erreichen ihre soziale Wirkung gerade deswegen, weil nicht nicht den Gesetzen des Marktes gehorchen. ( und da, wo sich Marktmechanismen entwickeln -siehe Bildung- hat es negative Auswirkungen auf soziale Gerechtigkeit)
Es gibt im Prinzip keinen Unterschied zu z.B. einem über Wirtschaftssteueren finanzierten BGE. Das würde ja auch mit einem Markt kombiniert werden, nur der das Kräfteverhältniss zwischen (freien, assoizialen) Markt und sozialen, geplanten Institutionen würde sich zugunsten der sozialen Komponente verschieben.
Es ergeben sich in einer globalisierten Marktwirtschaft sogar die gleichen Problemen: Der Staat Deutschland ist nur noch ein Marktteilnehmer. Einer, der seine sozialen Institutionen mehr und mehr abschaffen muss, um am Markt nicht unterzugehen und sich deswegen kein BGE leisten kann, ohne sich von diesem Markt abzuschotten. (Ein Alleingang, unabhängig vom Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftssystem mit inakzeptablen Nachteilen verbunden wäre)



> In der Theorie richtig, aber gleichermaßen auch falsch.
> Während Google nicht über viele "real existierende" Dinge verfügen mag, verfügen sie doch über einige Patente und zeigen eben eine fundamental starke laterale Diversifikation auf. Der Aktienkurs richtet sich schliesslich nicht nur nach Eigentum oder Produktionsmitteln, sondern vorallem auch nach dem innovativen Stellenwert eines Unternehmens.



Und genau davon rede ich: Der sogenannte ""Wert"" Googles wird nicht davon dominiert, was Google ist/besitzt, sondern davon, was man sich in der Zukunft für Innovationen von Google erhofft. Spekulation auf das Verhalten von Aktienhändlern also, keine realen Werte. Als Gedankenbeispiel kann man sich überlegen, wieviel jemand für eine Google-Aktie zahlen würde, wenn er anschließend verpflichtet wäre, sie für 30 Jahre zu behalten. D.h. wenn seine Gewinnchancen nur von dem operativen Geschäft abhängen und innerhalb des absehbaren Zeitraumes keine Spekulationsgewinne möglich sind.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo hat der denn was zu sozialer Marktwirtschaft geschrieben? Ist mir als Verfechter des reinen Liberalismus ein Begriff, der jegliche Form staatlicher Lenkung ablehnt.



Genaugenommen hat er mit vielen deutschen Ordoliberalen zusammengearbeitet. Er verschmähte zwar den Begriff soziale Marktwirtschaft, aber forderte demnoch weitreichende Reformen

 Ansätze zu dieser Form der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft findest du übrigens auch im Vorwort zu "The Road to Serfdom". 

Im Prinzip geht dem ganzen ein recht christlich, menschliches Denken voraus. Ein Markt, der immer noch frei ist, aber eben auch soziale System wie die Rentenabsicherung eines jeden Arbeitnehmers integriert. 

Im Prinzip wäre das Ziel des ganzen gewesen, ein sozial gedankliches Erwachen in der Gesellschaft zu fördern. Eine Gesellschaft, die unabhängig ist, über soziale Absicherungen verfügt und in der private Institutionen einen hohen Stellenwert in der Hilfe sozial Abhängiger einnehmen



> Nö. Aber weder ich noch die mir bekannten Leute, die sich heute als "links" bezeichnen oder so bezeichnet werden, würden irgend einen dieser Diktatoren/Oligarchen zu sich zählen. Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass diese sich selbst regelmäßig als "links" bezeichnet hätten.
> 
> Natürlich steht es bei diesem wachsweichen Begriff jedem frei, ihn anders zu verwenden - aber wenn du mit deiner Verwendung auf Ablehnung und Vorwürfe triffst, solltest du dich nicht wundern. Die Mehrheit wird deine Aussagen über "Linke" eher auf z.B. Künast denn Castro projezieren.


Also unsere Linke und einige ihrer Mitglieder sind wohl ein gutes Beispiel für linken Totalitarismus. 
Ich sag nur ""Die Wege zum Kommunismus können wir nur finden, wenn wir uns auf den Weg machen und sie ausprobieren, ob in der Opposition oder in der Regierung". Das und dieser Rosa Luxemburg Verehrungskult klingen für mich sehr nach "zurück zu alten Ufern". 



> S.o.: Die autoritären Arschlöcher, die geschätzt 50% der Top10 der schlimmsten Herrscher des 20. Jhd. ausmachen, werden für gewöhnlich anders bezeichnet und von der Mehrheit der "Linken" abgelehnt.


Allende wurde von fast jedem linken System unterstützt. Inklusive linken in der BRD und DDR. Die Fabianisten sind auch noch heutzutage sehr respektiert in der sozialistischen Internationalen. 

Die "autoritären Arschlöcher" werden aber tatsächlich anders genannt. 
Das waren meist rechte Militärjuntas. Die meisten linken Diktaturen waren nämlich nichtmal mehr einfach nur autoritär (wie etwa Ägypten, Pakistan unter Pervez Musharraf oder Chile unter Pinochet) sondern wandten sich gleich totalitären Ideologien zu.



> Formell richtig, aber aus den Freiheiten resultiert direkt, dass die Marktwirtschaft nicht erweiterbar ist,* ohne ihre eigenen Grundelemente zu Opfern.* Das Konzept einer Planwirtschaft beinhaltet keine Vorgaben, es lässt sich jeder Art von Plänen kombinieren (utopischen, die funktionieren; nationalistischen, die morden; sozialen, die für soziale Gleichheit sorgen). Ein Markt dagegen wird per Definition nur von seinen Teilnehmern beeinflusst und das in einer Weise, die von außen nicht veränderbar ist, ohne die Freiheit des Marktes aufzuheben. Ein Markt kann demnach nicht "sozial" (oder irgend etwas anderes) gemacht werden und zeitgleich ein Markt mit Freiheiten bleiben. Im Gegenteil: Ein universeller Markt beinhaltet zwangsläufig eine unsoziale Komponente (wer viel hat, hat viele Möglichkeiten, sich noch mehr zu verschaffen). Ein durchgängig soziales System müsste diesen unterbinden und vom Markt bliebe nichts übrig.


Ist sie definitiv. Das ist weniger eine ökonomische oder politische Frage, als vielmehr eine sozialphilosophische. 
Mit dem Umdenken im Volk ändert sich gleichermaßen auch die Lage in der freien Marktwirtschaft. 
Deswegen ist es ja auch so wichtig, Qualitätsbewusstsein zu indoktrinieren. 



> Eine im Markt integrierte ...versicherung ist nicht sozial, da sie nicht allen in gleicher Weise offensteht und oft gerade denen am wenigsten bietet, die den größten Bedarf haben (siehe private ...versicherungen).
> * Eine staatliche ...versicherung dagegen ist gar nicht Teil des Marktes, sondern ein geplantes, imho sozialistisches Konzept*, dass neben der Marktwirtschaft existiert. Ähnliches gilt für viele weitere Elemente in unserem Staat: Staatliche Bildung, staatliche Infrastrukturmaßnahmen,... erreichen ihre soziale Wirkung gerade deswegen, weil nicht nicht den Gesetzen des Marktes gehorchen. ( und da, wo sich Marktmechanismen entwickeln -siehe Bildung- hat es negative Auswirkungen auf soziale Gerechtigkeit)
> Es gibt im Prinzip keinen Unterschied zu z.B. einem über Wirtschaftssteueren finanzierten BGE. Das würde ja auch mit einem Markt kombiniert werden, nur der das Kräfteverhältniss zwischen (freien, assoizialen) Markt und sozialen, geplanten Institutionen würde sich zugunsten der sozialen Komponente verschieben.
> Es ergeben sich in einer globalisierten Marktwirtschaft sogar die gleichen Problemen: Der Staat Deutschland ist nur noch ein Marktteilnehmer. Einer, der seine sozialen Institutionen mehr und mehr abschaffen muss, um am Markt nicht unterzugehen und sich deswegen kein BGE leisten kann, ohne sich von diesem Markt abzuschotten. (Ein Alleingang, unabhängig vom Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftssystem mit inakzeptablen Nachteilen verbunden wäre)



Genau darum ging es mir ja vorher. Eben weil sie im Grunde kein Teil des Marktes ist, muss dadurch nicht unbedingt der freie Markt geopfert werden. 

Sozialistisch sind solche Absicherungen aber definitiv nicht. Oder willst du behaupten, Bismarck (der Erfinder der modernen Sozialistenverfolgung) war ein Sozialist?



> Und genau davon rede ich: Der sogenannte ""Wert"" Googles wird nicht davon dominiert, was Google ist/besitzt, sondern davon, was man sich in der Zukunft für Innovationen von Google erhofft. Spekulation auf das Verhalten von Aktienhändlern also, keine realen Werte. Als Gedankenbeispiel kann man sich überlegen, wieviel jemand für eine Google-Aktie zahlen würde, wenn er anschließend verpflichtet wäre, sie für 30 Jahre zu behalten. D.h. wenn seine Gewinnchancen nur von dem operativen Geschäft abhängen und innerhalb des absehbaren Zeitraumes keine Spekulationsgewinne möglich sind.


Das ist wahrscheinlich eine Geschmacksfrage. 
Ich persönlich ziehe Leonardo Da Vinci auch vielen Erbauern aus der selben Epoche vor. 

Im Prinzip sind Gedanken und Konzepte auch ein wertvolles Gut. Ada Lovelace und Alan Turing haben auch nie einen physikalischen Computer gebaut oder ein fertiges Produkt geliefert, ihren Denkansätzen ist aber der moderne Computer mit all seiner Software und Programmierlogik zu verdanken. Insofern würde ich ihre Aktien auch über derer IBMs setzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wäre das Ziel des ganzen gewesen, ein sozial gedankliches Erwachen in der Gesellschaft zu fördern. Eine Gesellschaft, die unabhängig ist, über soziale Absicherungen verfügt und in der private Institutionen einen hohen Stellenwert in der Hilfe sozial Abhängiger einnehmen





> Ist sie definitiv. Das ist weniger eine ökonomische oder politische Frage, als vielmehr eine sozialphilosophische.
> Mit dem Umdenken im Volk ändert sich gleichermaßen auch die Lage in der freien Marktwirtschaft.
> Deswegen ist es ja auch so wichtig, Qualitätsbewusstsein zu indoktrinieren.



Wenn die Grundlage für eine funktionierende "soziale Marktwirtschaft" darin besteht, dass die gesamte Bevölkerung umdenkt und sich selbst einen Moralcodex auferlegt, den sie zu jedem Zeitpunkt beachtet und der den Markt nach sozialen statt finanziellen Kriterien steuert, dann sind die Grundlagen dieser "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" nicht minder utopistisch, als die des Kommunismus. Imho ist das ganze sogar fast identisch zum vollendeten Kommunismus (oder zumindest einer denkbaren Version desselbigen ohne Zentralisation). Die einzigen Unterschiede beständen in der Verwendung von Geld und der positiven Bewertung von Konkurrenzsituationen - beides Faktoren, die die Aufrechterhaltung der sozialen Maßstäbe sogar erschweren, womit ich die persönlich deine Vision einer vollendeten sozialen Marktwirtschaft als noch unrealistischer Ansehe, als die eine vollendeten Kommunismus.
Ein funktionierendes BGE System wirkt dagegen geradezu lächerlich einfach. Das verlangt von den Leuten gerade mal den Ehrgeiz, ein bißchen mehr als das GE haben zu wollen.



> Also unsere Linke und einige ihrer Mitglieder sind wohl ein gutes Beispiel für linken Totalitarismus.
> Ich sag nur ""Die Wege zum Kommunismus können wir nur finden, wenn wir uns auf den Weg machen und sie ausprobieren, ob in der Opposition oder in der Regierung"



Ungeachtet der Idiotie dieses Satzes: Wo bitte schön enthält er einen Bezug zu totalitären Diktaturen ala Stalin&Co?



> Sozialistisch sind solche Absicherungen aber definitiv nicht. Oder willst du behaupten, Bismarck (der Erfinder der modernen Sozialistenverfolgung) war ein Sozialist?



Bismarck war vielseitig. Bei der Einführung der Grundversicherungen griff er Forderungen der Sozialisten seiner Zeit auf, um ihnen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.



> Im Prinzip sind Gedanken und Konzepte auch ein wertvolles Gut.



Es geht bei Googles Börsenkurs aber nicht um existierende, bekannte Konzepte.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Grundlage für eine funktionierende "soziale Marktwirtschaft" darin besteht, dass die gesamte Bevölkerung umdenkt und sich selbst einen Moralcodex auferlegt, den sie zu jedem Zeitpunkt beachtet und der den Markt nach sozialen statt finanziellen Kriterien steuert, dann sind die Grundlagen dieser "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" nicht minder utopistisch, als die des Kommunismus. Imho ist das ganze sogar fast identisch zum vollendeten Kommunismus (oder zumindest einer denkbaren Version desselbigen ohne Zentralisation). Die einzigen Unterschiede beständen in der Verwendung von Geld und der positiven Bewertung von Konkurrenzsituationen - beides Faktoren, die die Aufrechterhaltung der sozialen Maßstäbe sogar erschweren, womit ich die persönlich deine Vision einer vollendeten sozialen Marktwirtschaft als noch unrealistischer Ansehe, als die eine vollendeten Kommunismus.
> * Ein funktionierendes BGE System wirkt dagegen geradezu lächerlich einfach. Das verlangt von den Leuten gerade mal den Ehrgeiz, ein bißchen mehr als das GE haben zu wollen.*



Das ist doch erst recht utopisch. 
Also mal ganz ehrlich. Wieviele Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft würden noch arbeiten, wenn sie 1.400€ (war ja imho die Größe, die BGEler im Sinne hatten) quasi geschenkt bekommen würden? 

Zumal gerade die Finanzierung des ganzen ja die Utopie ist. 
Wenn man das wirklich durch die USt finanzieren will und dann trotzdem noch einen Großteil der Steuern unangetastet lassen müsste, würden viele bei +-0 rauskommen. 

Dazu sieht das original Konzept ja sogar vor, jedem deutschen Bürger ab dem 1. Lebensjahr das BGE zukommen zu lassen. Das ist absolut utopisch. Utopischer als jede Form des Kapitalismus oder Kommunismus je sein könnte.

Außerdem bleibt festzuhalten: Wenn diejenigen, die nur BGE beziehen, keine Steuern entrichten müssen (eben so, wie unsere derzeitigen Hartz 4 Bezieher), ist das nicht nur sozial ungerecht, sondern macht die Finanzierung des Systems nur noch schwerer. 

Kommunismus, Sozialismus und unsere "Soziale" Marktwirtschaft basieren auf Umverteilung. Was zwar sozial nicht wirklich fair ist, aber zumindest nicht so utopisch, wie blanke "Verteilung" ohne um- 



> Ungeachtet der Idiotie dieses Satzes: Wo bitte schön enthält er einen Bezug zu totalitären Diktaturen ala Stalin&Co?


Das klingt mir einfach sehr nach dem Gerede der alten Genossen ala Margot Honecker. Außerdem waren die alten Kommunisten immer gerne bereit, gegen die Verfassung zu handeln, solange sie ihre Ziele damit durchsetzen können. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass wenigstens diese Zeiten vorbei wären.



> Bismarck war vielseitig. Bei der Einführung der Grundversicherungen griff er Forderungen der Sozialisten seiner Zeit auf, um ihnen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


Er setzte sie aber bestimmt nicht so um, wie es die Sozialisten seiner Zeit gerne gehabt hätten. 



> Es geht bei Googles Börsenkurs aber nicht um existierende, bekannte Konzepte.


Teilweise ja eben schon. Neue Patente tragen auch zum Börsenkurs bei, da Analysten diese als Sicherheiten werten. 

Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen, dass der Börsenkurs eben schon irgendwie 
representativ für das Wachstum, den Stellenwert und die Zukunftstauglichkeit eines Unternehmens sein sollte
, nicht nach Sachwerten. Die Sachwerte sagen nämlich nicht unbedingt etwas über die Gesundheit eines Unternehmens aus. 

Das wäre dann so ähnlich wie mit dem Bruttoinlandsprodukt (GDP), was ja auch nicht besonders aussagekräftig für den realen Reichtum eines Landes ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das ist doch erst recht utopisch.



Das streite ich ja nicht ab. Ich sag nur, dass deine Vorschläge noch abwegiger sind 



> Kommunismus, Sozialismus und unsere "Soziale" Marktwirtschaft basieren auf Umverteilung. Was zwar sozial nicht wirklich fair ist, aber zumindest nicht so utopisch, wie blanke "Verteilung" ohne um-



Kommunismus basiert letztlich nicht auf um-, sondern auf Gleichverteilung. Genauso wie das BGE (nur erweitert auf sämtliche Gesellschaftsschichten. Bzw. es gibt dann ja noch eine). Eine Umverteilung braucht man nur, solange es ein Element gibt, dass für eine sozial ungleiche Verteilung sorgt, die man korrigieren muss. Ein solches Element ist z.B. ein freier Markt bzw. eine Konkurrenz basierte Privatwirtschaft. Im Kommunismus fehlt ein derartiges Element, es bekommen alle gleich viel und eine nachträgliche Umverteilung ist unnötig.



> Das klingt mir einfach sehr nach dem Gerede der alten Genossen ala Margot Honecker. Außerdem waren die alten Kommunisten immer gerne bereit, gegen die Verfassung zu handeln, solange sie ihre Ziele damit durchsetzen können.



Meinst du nicht, dass du ein klein bißchen zuviel hineininterpretierst? Es mag auch unter den heutigen Linken ein paar geben, die noch immer Honnecker nachtrauern, aber es gibt auch viele andere und ein derartiger Satz ist einfach nicht zuzuordnen. Wenn Ramsauer vom Autobahnbau spricht, fallen auch Sätze, die in bei Hitler nicht aufgefallen wären. Das lässt aber keine Rückschlüsse über deren politische Nähe zu.



> Er setzte sie aber bestimmt nicht so um, wie es die Sozialisten seiner Zeit gerne gehabt hätten.



Hmm - eigentlich schon. Und da er damit tatsächlich einiges an Druck aus der Angelegenheit genommen hat, sahen dass die Leute seiner Zeit wohl ähnlich.



> Teilweise ja eben schon. Neue Patente tragen auch zum Börsenkurs bei, da Analysten diese als Sicherheiten werten.
> 
> Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen, dass der Börsenkurs eben schon irgendwie
> representativ für das Wachstum, den Stellenwert und die Zukunftstauglichkeit eines Unternehmens sein sollte
> , nicht nach Sachwerten. Die Sachwerte sagen nämlich nicht unbedingt etwas über die Gesundheit eines Unternehmens aus.



Ich glaube, hier meinte auch niemand nur reine Sachwerte. Know-How zählt genauso. Was aber beim Börsenkursen von IT-Unternehmen und insbesondere Online-Konzernen wie Google ganz entscheidenden Einfluss hat, dass ist nicht der Stellenwert, sondern eben nur zukünftiges Wachstum und erwartete Zukunftstauglichkeit. Und das hat nichts mehr mit heute existierenden Werten zu tun, wie sie Anteilsscheine eigentlich repräsentieren sollten. Das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommunismus basiert letztlich nicht auf um-, sondern auf Gleichverteilung. Genauso wie das BGE (nur erweitert auf sämtliche Gesellschaftsschichten. Bzw. es gibt dann ja noch eine). Eine Umverteilung braucht man nur, solange es ein Element gibt, dass für eine sozial ungleiche Verteilung sorgt, die man korrigieren muss. Ein solches Element ist z.B. ein freier Markt bzw. eine Konkurrenz basierte Privatwirtschaft. Im Kommunismus fehlt ein derartiges Element, es bekommen alle gleich viel und eine nachträgliche Umverteilung ist unnötig.



Im finalen Stadium schon. Aber erstmal muss es ja umverteilt werden. Denn letztlich ist es ja so, dass die reichen ärmer werden, nicht dass die armen deutlich reicher werden. 



> Meinst du nicht, dass du ein klein bißchen zuviel hineininterpretierst? Es mag auch unter den heutigen Linken ein paar geben, die noch immer Honnecker nachtrauern, aber es gibt auch viele andere und ein derartiger Satz ist einfach nicht zuzuordnen. Wenn Ramsauer vom Autobahnbau spricht, fallen auch Sätze, die in bei Hitler nicht aufgefallen wären. Das lässt aber keine Rückschlüsse über deren politische Nähe zu.



Nein. Denke ich nicht. 
Während bei der SPD über die letzten Jahrzehnte eine deutliche Wandlung stattgefunden hat, höre ich die linke zwar selbst von Änderungen reden, sehe aber immer noch die selben Altgenossen, die es auch schon in der DDR soweit gebracht haben. 



> Hmm - eigentlich schon. Und da er damit tatsächlich einiges an Druck aus der Angelegenheit genommen hat, sahen dass die Leute seiner Zeit wohl ähnlich.



Also wenn ich mir da so das Gothaer Programm aus der Zeit ansehe, unterscheidet sich das aber deutlich von dem, was die damalige SAP (Vorgänger der SPD) gepredigt hat. 

Alleine schon, weil die SAP Lohnarbeit abschaffen wollte, Enteignungen im Programm hatte und höchstwahrscheinlich auch die Sozialversicherung nicht so geregelt hätte, wie Bismarck (Betrag zur Hälfte vom Arbeitgeber und zur Hälfte vom Arbeitnehmer übernommen) es letztlich durchsetzte. 
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass unter der SAP die Versicherungen direkt von Steuern abgegangen wären. 



> Ich glaube, hier meinte auch niemand nur reine Sachwerte. Know-How zählt genauso. Was aber beim Börsenkursen von IT-Unternehmen und insbesondere Online-Konzernen wie Google ganz entscheidenden Einfluss hat, dass ist nicht der Stellenwert, sondern eben nur zukünftiges Wachstum und erwartete Zukunftstauglichkeit. Und das hat nichts mehr mit heute existierenden Werten zu tun, wie sie Anteilsscheine eigentlich repräsentieren sollten. Das ist reine Spekulation.




Naja. Aber der Stellenwert spielt ja in das erwartete Wachstum und die erwartete Zukunftstauglichkeit hinein. 
Das heutige Commodore wäre wohl deutlich niedriger eingestuft, wäre es in der selben Position wie Google  

Aber gut. Lassen wir das. Ich bin da sowieso etwas anders. 
Ich spekuliere ziemlich gerne. Wenn auch eher mit realen Werten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Im finalen Stadium schon. Aber erstmal muss es ja umverteilt werden. Denn letztlich ist es ja so, dass die reichen ärmer werden, nicht dass die armen deutlich reicher werden.



Du verdrehst schon wieder Weg und Ziel. Kommunismus ist das letztere und er basiert somit nicht auf Umverteilung, wie eine soziale Marktwirtschaft. Dass, ausgehend von einem nicht-kommunistischen Zustand, eine Veränderung nötig ist, ist nicht Bestandteil des späteren Gesellschafts/Wirtschaftsmodell.



> Nein. Denke ich nicht.
> Während bei der SPD über die letzten Jahrzehnte eine deutliche Wandlung stattgefunden hat, höre ich die linke zwar selbst von Änderungen reden, sehe aber immer noch die selben Altgenossen, die es auch schon in der DDR soweit gebracht haben.



Kanns sein, dass du dich rauszureden möchtest?
Du hast mal mit "Linke" im Sinne von "Leute, die Marx vertreten" angefangen, dann waren "Linke" alle, die sich selbst als Vertreter des Kommunismus oder Sozialismus bezeichneten (unabhängig ihrer Handlungen) und jetzt sind "Linke" die medienwirksamen Mitglieder einer bestimmten Partei.
Eine sinnvolle Diskussion ist so unmöglich und eine Kombination des Begriffs "links" mit irgend einer abwertenden Meinung solltest du in Zukunft besser vermeiden. Denn offensichtlich kann sich da aus deinem Mund jeder zweite angesprochen und im Zuge dessen beleidigt fühlen.



> Alleine schon, weil die SAP Lohnarbeit abschaffen wollte, Enteignungen im Programm hatte



Niemand hat gesagt, dass er den Sozialismus umgesetzt hat. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Dinge, die er im Rahmen der Grundversicherungen umgesetzt hat, sozialistische Forderungen waren.



> und höchstwahrscheinlich auch die Sozialversicherung nicht so geregelt hätte, wie Bismarck (Betrag zur Hälfte vom Arbeitgeber und zur Hälfte vom Arbeitnehmer übernommen) es letztlich durchsetzte.
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass unter der SAP die Versicherungen direkt von Steuern abgegangen wären.



Ob man die Gewinne der Firmen über Sozialababgaben oder Steuern oder Zölle oder Enteignungen oder ... unter staatliche Kontrolle bringt, macht keinen Unterschied bezüglich des Grundkonzeptes "Rückführung von Gewinnen an Arbeitnehmer in Form von Absicherung durch den Staat". Ein BGE hört ja auch nicht auf, ein BGE zu sein, nur weil man es aus z.B. einer Börsen- oder Energie- statt einer Umsatzsteuer finanziert.



> Naja. Aber der Stellenwert spielt ja in das erwartete Wachstum und die erwartete Zukunftstauglichkeit hinein.



Eben. Und bei Börsenspekulationen läufts umgekehrt: Zukunftserwartungen spielen in etwas hinein, dass man dann "Wert" nennt.


----------



## rehacomp (1. Februar 2011)

Ich denke da nur an den Ausländerzutrom, der dann kommt. Alle die nicht arbeiten oder aus Ihrem Land keine Unterstüzung erhalten, kommen alle her und bekommen Geld fürs nichtstun.

Heute ist es nicht mehr so wie früher, wo unsere "Nachbarn" zum arbeiten hier eingewandert sind.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du verdrehst schon wieder Weg und Ziel. Kommunismus ist das letztere und er basiert somit nicht auf Umverteilung, wie eine soziale Marktwirtschaft. Dass, ausgehend von einem nicht-kommunistischen Zustand, eine Veränderung nötig ist, ist nicht Bestandteil des späteren Gesellschafts/Wirtschaftsmodell.



Nein. ich verdrehe sicherlich nicht Weg und Ziel. 
Nur kann man die Endform der Diktatur des Proletariats schon als frühen Kommunismus beschreiben. Unabhängig davon, dass dann immer noch umverteilt werden muss. 



> Kanns sein, dass du dich rauszureden möchtest?
> Du hast mal mit "Linke" im Sinne von "Leute, die Marx vertreten" angefangen, dann waren "Linke" alle, die sich selbst als Vertreter des Kommunismus oder Sozialismus bezeichneten (unabhängig ihrer Handlungen) und jetzt sind "Linke" die medienwirksamen Mitglieder einer bestimmten Partei.
> Eine sinnvolle Diskussion ist so unmöglich und eine Kombination des Begriffs "links" mit irgend einer abwertenden Meinung solltest du in Zukunft besser vermeiden. Denn offensichtlich kann sich da aus deinem Mund jeder zweite angesprochen und im Zuge dessen beleidigt fühlen.


Ich versuche nicht, mich rauszureden. Nur ging es ja im Prinzip um das, was Vertreter der deutschen Linken gesagt haben. Du selbst hast ja auch die ganze Zeit "die Linke(n)" (mit großen L) geschrieben. 



> Niemand hat gesagt, dass er den Sozialismus umgesetzt hat. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Dinge, die er im Rahmen der Grundversicherungen umgesetzt hat, sozialistische Forderungen waren.


Ja. Aber die Frage ist eben, inwiefern es noch sozialistische Forderungen waren, die da umgesetzt wurden. Das Ziel war ja vielleicht irgendwo vergleichbar, aber der Weg dorthin eben nicht. 

Es macht eben schon einen gewissen Unterschied, ob man Sozialversicherungen durch Eigeneinlagen der Arbeiter und Arbeitgeber finanziert, oder durch Enteignungen und eine Zerstörung des Status Quo (Ante). 



> Ob man die Gewinne der Firmen über Sozialababgaben oder Steuern oder Zölle oder Enteignungen oder ... unter staatliche Kontrolle bringt, macht keinen Unterschied bezüglich des Grundkonzeptes "Rückführung von Gewinnen an Arbeitnehmer in Form von Absicherung durch den Staat". Ein BGE hört ja auch nicht auf, ein BGE zu sein, nur weil man es aus z.B. einer Börsen- oder Energie- statt einer Umsatzsteuer finanziert.


Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied. Einen bedeutenden sogar. 
Nicht nur der Weg ändert sich, auch das letztliche Ergebnis ist entscheidend anders. 



> Eben. Und bei Börsenspekulationen läufts umgekehrt: Zukunftserwartungen spielen in etwas hinein, dass man dann "Wert" nennt.


Was meiner Meinung nach eben auch völlig korrekt ist. 
Aber lassen wir das.



rehacomp schrieb:


> Ich denke da nur an den Ausländerzutrom, der dann kommt. Alle die nicht arbeiten oder aus Ihrem Land keine Unterstüzung erhalten, kommen alle her und bekommen Geld fürs nichtstun.
> 
> Heute ist es nicht mehr so wie früher, wo unsere "Nachbarn" zum arbeiten hier eingewandert sind.



Ditto. 

Insbesondere die Spanier sehe ich dann hier nach Deutschland "fliehen". 

Vorallem ist es einfach logistischer Schwachsinn. Will man es durch die USt finanzieren, so müsste man die USt parallel zur Geburten-, Sterbe- und Einwanderungsrate anpassen. Ein unnötiger Aufwand für wenig bis garkeinen Mehrwert. 
Dies kombiniert mit der CDU/CSU Familienpolitik und den Verlangen nach mehr Geburten und die Forderung der Wirtschaft nach ausländischen "Fachkräften", ist eine absolut zerstörerische Mischung


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Februar 2011)

Grundeinkommen, mmhhh.
Ich würde es begrüßen, das die Ost-, Westlöhne über 20 Jahre nach der Einheit angeglichen werden. Wir zahlen ja auch die selben Steuern. 
Außerdem sollte der Soli wegfallen oder alle zahlen ihn. Dann sollter aber umbenannt werden. In Banken oder EU Länderrettungssteuer.


----------



## Icejester (1. Februar 2011)

Den Soli zahlen seit vielen Jahren schon alle.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Den Soli zahlen seit vielen Jahren schon alle.



Jup. Das ist ja der "Witz" an der Sache. Vom Namen her könnte man fast denken, es ginge dabei um die Solidarität zwischen Ost und West. Wenn man sich dann aber mal die Infrastruktur im Osten ansieht, wird schnell klar, dass es wohl eher die Solidarität zwischen Gesamt-deutschem Bürger und Politikern (bzw. deren Geldbörse) ausdrücken soll. 

Was Ost und West angeht, läuft aber sowieso so einiges schief. 
Verglichen mit den Lebenshaltungskosten im reichen Süd-Westen, sind die Kosten im Osten eine ziemliche Frechheit. 

Habe mal Dresden mit Stuttgart verglichen (schon in beiden Städten gelebt und das ziemlich zeitnah) und dabei festgestellt, dass viele Produkte, beispielsweise im REWE oder Real, in Dresden 1-2 Euro teurer sind als in Stuttgart. 

Die Mieten sind auch ziemlich hoch und die beiden Energieanbieter, die ich testen konnte, haben dazu auch noch Unsummen verlangt. 

Fazit: Im Osten haben Politik und Wirtschaft vollends versagt. Das ist eigentlich garnicht mehr umkehrbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich versuche nicht, mich rauszureden. Nur ging es ja im Prinzip um das, was Vertreter der deutschen Linken gesagt haben. Du selbst hast ja auch die ganze Zeit "die Linke(n)" (mit großen L) geschrieben.



"Linke" wird hier als eigenständige Bezeichnung verwendet, nicht als Adjektiv, und Nomen schreibt man im Deutschen nunmal groß 
Das ist keine Exklusivbezeichung für "hochrangige Mitglieder der Partei "die Linke"".



> Es macht eben schon einen gewissen Unterschied, ob man Sozialversicherungen durch Eigeneinlagen der Arbeiter und Arbeitgeber finanziert, oder durch Enteignungen und eine Zerstörung des Status Quo (Ante).



Wer ja nur zu schön, wenn unsere Sozialversicherungen aus den Einlagen ihrer (Netto)Nutzer und nicht aus den (Netto)Zahlungen der Nachfolgegeneration bestritten würden...



> Vorallem ist es einfach logistischer Schwachsinn. Will man es durch die USt finanzieren, so müsste man die USt parallel zur Geburten-, Sterbe- und Einwanderungsrate anpassen. Ein unnötiger Aufwand für wenig bis garkeinen Mehrwert.



Bis auf weiteres haben wir wohl genug Spielraum beim Neu- bzw. Gesamtverschuldungsabbau, um unerwartete Mehreinnahmen kompensieren zu können 
Die grundlegende Überlegung, BGE-Ausgaben durch Erhöhung einer bestimmten Steuer zu kompensieren bedeutet ja schließlich nicht, dass eine Zweckbindung eingeführt wird. HartzIV, Sozialhilfe, Kindergeld, Elterngeld,... schwanken jetzt ja auch schon mit den von dir genannten (und deutlich dynamischeren) Parametern.



> Dies kombiniert mit der CDU/CSU Familienpolitik und den Verlangen nach mehr Geburten und die Forderung der Wirtschaft nach ausländischen "Fachkräften", ist eine absolut zerstörerische Mischung



Das Verlangen nach mehr Geburten und damit die Unions-Familienpolitik würden sich mit einer steuergestützten Finanzierung (hoffentlich) erledigen. Hintergrund für erstere ist schließlich unser nicht funktionierendes Rentensystem, das durch ein BGE endgültig zum Auslaufmodell werden würde. (Hintergrund für letzteres ist mir zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz klar. Könnte auch das Frauenbild der Union sein, aber was man da in den letzten Tagen zu hören bekommt... - lassen wir das)




steffen0278 schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte der Soli wegfallen oder alle zahlen ihn. Dann sollter aber umbenannt werden. In Banken oder EU Länderrettungssteuer.



Wir zahlen nicht nur alle den Soli ohne Namensangleich, wir zahlen z.B. auch alle Schaumweinsteuer (ohne Namensänderung), jedenfalls wenn wir selbigen kaufen, obwohl sie mitlerweile weder zur Finanzierung der kaiserlichen Aufrüstung noch zum Ausbau der U-Boot-Einheiten des 1000jährigen Reiches verwendet wird.

Solange sich jedes Jahr mehr (Energie- und Agrarwende) oder minder (Energierückwende, Bankenrettung, Autosubventionierung) gute Gründe finden, zukünftige Generationen mit mehreren Milliarden Schulden zu belasten, solange gibt es auch keinen Grund, Abgaben wieder abzuschaffen. Letztlich fließt sowieso alles in einen Topf und die Erhebung hat nichts damit zu tun, wofür das Geld letztlich wieder ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Habe mal Dresden mit Stuttgart verglichen (schon in beiden Städten gelebt und das ziemlich zeitnah) und dabei festgestellt, dass viele Produkte, beispielsweise im REWE oder Real, in Dresden 1-2 Euro teurer sind als in Stuttgart.



Ach. Das überrascht mich jetzt. Ich war zwar noch nie in Stuttgart und in Dresden nur mal einen Nachmittag für ein Meeting, wobei ich natürlich nichts eingekauft habe. Allerdings war ich schon oft in Ostdeutschland und fand es da - verglichen mit Bonn - immer phänomenal billig. Zumindest für Jena, Weimar und Erfurt kann ich das sagen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ach. Das überrascht mich jetzt. Ich war zwar noch nie in Stuttgart und in Dresden nur mal einen Nachmittag für ein Meeting, wobei ich natürlich nichts eingekauft habe. Allerdings war ich schon oft in Ostdeutschland und fand es da - verglichen mit Bonn - immer phänomenal billig. Zumindest für Jena, Weimar und Erfurt kann ich das sagen.



Für Jena, Weimar und Erfurt kann ich nicht sprechen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Dresden immer noch irgendwie als Hauptknotenpunkt für die Wirtschaft gesehen wird. 

Jedenfalls erinnere ich mich beispielsweise daran, dass Frosta Produkte (kein XXL sondern normale Beutel) 4,99 gekostet haben. Aus Stuttgart bin ich 3,99 gewöhnt, was mir auch bestätigt wurde, als ich meine Mutter telefonisch in Stuttgart einkaufen geschickt habe. 

Damals als Student (der pöse, pöse jugendliche Abenteuersinn hat mich damals auf die Idee gebracht, da zu studieren. Später habe ich mich dann geärgert, weil meine Eltern weiter südlich gezogen sind und ich dann in der Bodenseeregion hätte studieren können) war so ein Euro mehr schon recht viel. Bedenkt man, dass die wenigsten Studenten Zeit und Lust zum Kochen haben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir zahlen nicht nur alle den Soli ohne Namensangleich, wir zahlen z.B. auch alle Schaumweinsteuer (ohne Namensänderung), jedenfalls wenn wir selbigen kaufen, obwohl sie mitlerweile weder zur Finanzierung der kaiserlichen Aufrüstung *noch zum Ausbau der U-Boot-Einheiten des 1000jährigen Reiches* verwendet wird.



Warum sollten wir auch dafür zahlen, dass England seine U-Boot Flotte ausbauen kann.


----------



## rehacomp (2. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Für Jena, Weimar und Erfurt kann ich nicht sprechen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Dresden immer noch irgendwie als Hauptknotenpunkt für die Wirtschaft gesehen wird.
> 
> Jedenfalls erinnere ich mich beispielsweise daran, dass Frosta Produkte (kein XXL sondern normale Beutel) 4,99 gekostet haben. Aus Stuttgart bin ich 3,99 gewöhnt, was mir auch bestätigt wurde, als ich meine Mutter telefonisch in Stuttgart einkaufen geschickt habe.
> 
> Damals als Student (der pöse, pöse jugendliche Abenteuersinn hat mich damals auf die Idee gebracht, da zu studieren. Später habe ich mich dann geärgert, weil meine Eltern weiter südlich gezogen sind und ich dann in der Bodenseeregion hätte studieren können) war so ein Euro mehr schon recht viel. Bedenkt man, dass die wenigsten Studenten Zeit und Lust zum Kochen haben.



Ich glaube du solltest mal die Preise deiner eigenen Stadt vergleichen. Dann wirst du feststellen, das jede Filiale ihre eigenen Preise machen kann. Auch innerhalb der eigenen Kette. Da sich die Größe, Lage und Miete auch auf die Preise auswirken.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir zahlen nicht nur alle den Soli ohne Namensangleich, wir zahlen z.B. auch alle Schaumweinsteuer (ohne Namensänderung), jedenfalls wenn wir selbigen kaufen, obwohl sie mitlerweile weder zur Finanzierung der kaiserlichen Aufrüstung noch zum Ausbau der U-Boot-Einheiten des 1000jährigen Reiches verwendet wird.



Eine neue Steuer erheben ist immer sehr einfach. Sie wieder zu entfernen sehr schwer. Weil der Staat dann plötzlich auf Geld verzichten müsste.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztlich fließt sowieso alles in einen Topf und die Erhebung hat nichts damit zu tun, wofür das Geld letztlich wieder ausgegeben wird.



Richtig. Die LKW Maut sollte ursprünglich auch mal für die Verkehrsinfrastruktur benutzt werden. Wozu sie heute benutzt wird weiß niemand.

Das Problem beim Kommunismus ist dass er nicht ohne Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung funktioniert. Denn das Streben nach Reichtum und besserem Wohlstand für den einzelnen muss ja irgendwie eingegrenzt werden.


----------



## MomentInTime (23. Februar 2011)

*Heute (!) um 21:45 widmet sich die Sendung ZDF "Log in" dem Bedingungslosem Grundeinkommen mit der Frage: "Traumlösung oder Träumerei ?"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8IbsEeoaqg

Ich muss aber gleich mal für Ernüchternung sorgen:
Es ist natürlich schön, dass dieses Thema mittlerweile gar Mainstream-Plattformen wie diese erreicht, und auf diesen
ausgiebig diskutiert wird, allerdings steht uns eine Diskussion dort bevor, die wohl alles andere als sachlich interessant ist:
Im Vorfeld beraumen sich erwartungsgemäß nur Anfangsfragen an, wenn nicht gar - noch schlimmer - wirre, abwegige Fragen,
und als wenn das nicht schon genug ist, hat der geladene Gast auf der Pro-BGE-Seite keine Ahnung.
Es wurde eine von den Jungen Grünen eingeladen. "Wieso eigentlich ?" fragt man sich, wenn das BGE doch ausdrücklich
keine Grünen-Position ist und im Falle eines innerparteilichen Antrags auch wie schon zuvor scheitern würde.
Aber nun denn, ein Beispiel:
In einem Teaser wurde der Grünen die Frage aller Fragen gestellt "Wer geht dann noch arbeiten ?".
Ihre Antwort darauf - und bedenkt die Bedeutung dieser Show für die BGE-Bewegung (!):
"Das ist eine Frage des Menschenbildes, mein Menschenbild ist ein Positives. Ich glaub' schon, dass die Leute noch
arbeiten würden, u.s.w. ..."

Kein Aufräumen mit der Schwachsinnsvorstellung, die Menschen würden nur noch faul in der Gegend rumliegen bis sie sterben,
wenn da nicht jemand mit 'ner Peitsche hinter ihnen steht, der sie zu Tätigkeit zwingt. Kein Hinweis darauf, dass diese Frage
nur im Niedriglohnsektor aufkommt. In diesem Sinne, hallelujah m( ... wollen wir mal das beste hoffen.
Wenn diese Sendung heute Abend Qualität entwickelt, dann nur durch Publikums-Eingaben, deren Redeführer aus der
BGE-Szene stammen.

Daraufhin musst' ich mir erst mal was Gehaltvolles zum BGE antun:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-Xr4KoS2Bg


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine neue Steuer erheben ist immer sehr einfach. Sie wieder zu entfernen sehr schwer. Weil der Staat dann plötzlich auf Geld verzichten müsste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Außer er ist Mitglied der oberen Partei-Riege. Dann muss es das ja bekanntermaßen nicht. 

Da tritt dann wieder das Prinzip "Alle Menschen sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher" zu Tage.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2012)

*Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Hi zusammen

Habe Heute was gelesen das ihr auch mal lesen solltet und bitte fragt mich nicht zu viel dazu ich weiss auch nur das was in dem Artikel drin steht. Hier findet ihr ihn.

Es geht darum, das jeder ein Grundeinkommen haben soll egal ob man arbeitet oder nicht. Woher das Geld kommen soll und ob dann noch jemand arbeiten geht das ist die Frage.

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Sowas findet die Piratenpartei ja auch gut und würde es glaub ich gerne durchsetzen iwann 

Ich finde das völlig Schwachsinnig  Es scheitert ja schon allein an der Frage: "Wie soll das bezahlt werden?" 
Genau: Garnicht. 1. weils nicht geht und 2. weils einfach Stuß ist.

Außerdem braucht kein Mensch ein Grundeinkommen, wenn einer Geld verdienen will, dann kann er das auch! Nur wenn einer keine Lust hat mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit zu fahren oder 8std. schon zuviel sind, ja dann kann man ihm auch nicht helfen. 

Mir fehlt deshalb auch die Antwort: "Die Idee ist völlig absurt" 

LG Seeefe


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Sowas findet die Piratenpartei ja auch gut und würde es glaub ich gerne durchsetzen iwann
> 
> Ich finde das völlig Schwachsinnig  Es scheitert ja schon allein an der Frage: "Wie soll das bezahlt werden?"
> Genau: Garnicht. 1. weils nicht geht und 2. weils einfach Stuß ist.
> ...



Der Meinung bin ich auch aber mal sehen wie es am Schluss sein wird. "Die Idee ist völlig Absurd" ist eigentlich für mich das selbe wie "Wird immer ein Traum bleiben"  habe die Antwortmöglichkeiten genommen die es beim Artikel gibt.
Aktuell sieht das Ergeniss der Umfrage bei der Zeitung so aus :


 *34,6%*                             Das ist eine super Sache! Und auch finanzierbar.                         

 *39,4%*                             Völliger Quatsch, da will ja keiner mehr arbeiten.                         

 *26,1%*                             Gratis Geld? Tönt gut, bleibt aber leider ein Traum.                         

34.6% glauben wirklich es ist finanzierbar


----------



## rabe08 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Ich finde, dass einiges für das BGE spricht. Sogar ziemlich viele Argumente. Leider gibt es ein klitzekleines Problem: Es ist nicht finanzierbar. Wenn man alles staatlichen Einkünfte zusammennimmt, wäre es bezahlbar. Dummerweise erwarten wir von unserem Staat etwas mehr als ein BGE: Straßen, Schulen, Universitäten, Gerichte, Polizei uvm. Dafür wäre nichts mehr über. Also: Wie bisher, vielleicht etwas gerechter, oder BGE und ansonsten Steinzeit.


----------



## derP4computer (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Das wäre eine feine Sache, ich wüßte schon was ich den Tag über machen würde.
Ob es finanzierbar ist weiß ich nicht, ein Lottogewinn muß da schon her.


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das wäre eine feine Sache, ich wüßte schon was ich den Tag über machen würde.


 
Arbeiten was sonst?


----------



## Icejester (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass einiges für das BGE spricht. Sogar ziemlich viele Argumente. Leider gibt es ein klitzekleines Problem: Es ist nicht finanzierbar. Wenn man alles staatlichen Einkünfte zusammennimmt, wäre es bezahlbar. Dummerweise erwarten wir von unserem Staat etwas mehr als ein BGE: Straßen, Schulen, Universitäten, Gerichte, Polizei uvm. Dafür wäre nichts mehr über. Also: Wie bisher, vielleicht etwas gerechter, oder BGE und ansonsten Steinzeit.



Wenn alle staatlichen Einkünfte dafür sogar reichen würde, könnte man es ja tatsächlich machen. Nur müßten eben die anderen Dinge, die wir erwarten und die Du schon aufgezählt hast, kostenpflichtig werden. Die KFZ-Steuer müßte für den Straßenerhalt steigen, es gäbe ein saftiges Schulgeld, wer die Polizei ruft, kriegt nachher eine Rechnung für den Einsatz präsentiert usw. Wir würden dann nur eben genauso gut oder schlecht da stehen, wie wir es heute tun, weil der Großteil des Grundeinkommens für nun kostenpflichtige staatliche Dienste ausgegeben werden müssen. Daher kann man auch gleich alles lassen, wie es ist.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Arbeiten was sonst?


 
Also ich würde ganz sicher nicht arbeiten, wenn es Geld ohne Gegenleistung gäbe.


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Icejester schrieb:


> Also ich würde ganz sicher nicht arbeiten, wenn es Geld ohne Gegenleistung gäbe.


 
Naja jeder hat andere Prioritäten. Ich selbst würde nicht gerne am Existenzminimum leben. Ich will mir auch was leisten können und auch was aus meinem Leben machen bzw. haben 


Also 2500 Sch. Franken sind ca. 2000€. Nehmen wir mal an 60 Millionen Menschen in DE würden das BGE bekommen, dann wären das 1.440.000.000.000€, die der Staat für 1 Jahr zahlen ausgeben müsste. 

Selbst wenn das BGE nur 1000€ betragen würde, sehs ähnlich finster aus  Ich glaube man kann eindeutig sagen, das a) es nicht finanzierbar ist und sein wird und b) eine Gesellschaft ohne BGE auch 2050 exisitieren wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Da geht doch keiner mehr wirklich arbeiten wenn er mit der Summe seinen Lebensstandard finanzieren kann. So etwas läßt sich nicht finanzieren


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Gut ich bin zwar kein Schweizer aber egal. Bei uns in DE gibts das doch im Grunde genommen durch Hartz IV schon, es kommt halt immer auf den Betrag an den man bekommt. 
Edit: Ich hab den Artikel jetzt nur mal kurz überflogen, aber wenn die 2500 Franken monatlich gezahlt werden sollen dann würde ich schon mal gerne wissen welchem Idioten sowas eingefallen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Ricola . Ok mal im Ernst wie sollte so etwas funktionieren, das auszahlende Organ müßte doch irgendwo das Geld herbekommen


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Gut ich bin zwar kein Schweizer aber egal. Bei uns in DE gibts das doch im Grunde genommen durch Hartz IV schon, es kommt halt immer auf den Betrag an den man bekommt.
> Edit: Ich hab den Artikel jetzt nur mal kurz überflogen, aber wenn die 2500 Franken monatlich gezahlt werden sollen dann würde ich schon mal gerne wissen welchem Idioten sowas eingefallen ist.


 
Nene das kannst du mit Hartz 4 nicht gleichsetzen


----------



## hBGl (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Als "Idee" kann man das nicht bezeichnen. Das ist ausgemachter Unfug.

Die Schweiz ist in meinen Augen ein anständiges Land mit bodenständigen Leuten und einer funktionierenden Demokratie. Niemals nie wird diese Wahnvorstellung dort durchgesetzt.

Und jetzt stelle man sich vor, dass das BGE in Deutschland eingeführt würde. Hier kommt doch jeder Zigeuner, Afrikaner und sonstige Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge rein, von denen jeder das BGE bekommen würde.
Die Steuern müssten nochmal erhöht werden und die arbeitende Bevölkerung wird vollständig zu Sklaven gemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Gut ich bin zwar kein Schweizer aber egal. Bei uns in DE gibts das doch im Grunde genommen durch Hartz IV schon, es kommt halt immer auf den Betrag an den man bekommt.
> Edit: Ich hab den Artikel jetzt nur mal kurz überflogen, aber wenn die 2500 Franken monatlich gezahlt werden sollen dann würde ich schon mal gerne wissen welchem Idioten sowas eingefallen ist.


 
Gue Frage wer sich so einen Müll ausgedachtr hat 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ricola . Ok mal im Ernst wie sollte so etwas funktionieren, das auszahlende Organ müßte doch irgendwo das Geld herbekommen


 
Dieses Problem scheint die Person vergessen zu haben die auf sowas gekommen ist. 



hBGl schrieb:


> Als "Idee" kann man das nicht bezeichnen. Das ist ausgemachter Unfug.
> 
> Die Schweiz ist in meinen Augen ein anständiges Land mit bodenständigen Leuten und einer funktionierenden Demokratie. Niemals nie wird diese Wahnvorstellung dort durchgesetzt.
> 
> ...


 
Dann will keiner mehr arbeiten und nur noch Maschinen arbeiten


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann will keiner mehr arbeiten und nur noch Maschinen arbeiten


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt sicher genug Menschen die nicht beim Bäcker jeden Cent 2x umdrehen wollen


----------



## hBGl (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt sicher genug Menschen die nicht beim Bäcker jeden Cent 2x umdrehen wollen


 
Wenn das BGE eingeführt wird werden viele Menschen ihre Arbeit aufgeben. Man muss kein Professor sein, um zu sehen, dass sich kein Lagerarbeiter für 1,8 den Buckel krumm macht wenn er 2 mille einfach so bekommt.
Also was machen die Unternehmen die keine Mitarbeiter mehr zu jetzigen Löhnen finden? Sie erhöhen die Löhne oder ziehen ab ins Ausland. Wenn die Löhne erhöht werden, dann erhöhen sich auch die Preise für die Produkte.
Nur so grob angerissen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

irgendwas wird sich der gute mann ja sicherlich dabei gedacht haben. dies würde doch aber bedeuten, dass mehr geld im umlauf ist bzw auf irgendeine art und weise welches "geschaffen" werden müsste. auch wenn ich absolut keine ahnung von finanzpolitik etc habe, aber würde das nicht nem starken anstieg der inflazion gleich kommen?


----------



## hBGl (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> irgendwas wird sich der gute mann ja sicherlich dabei gedacht haben. dies würde doch aber bedeuten, dass mehr geld im umlauf ist bzw auf irgendeine art und weise welches "geschaffen" werden müsste. auch wenn ich absolut keine ahnung von finanzpolitik etc habe, aber würde das nicht nem starken anstieg der inflazion gleich kommen?


 
Es ist deswegen nicht umbedingt mehr Geld im Umlauf. Es ist die linke Ideologie zu meinen mit Umverteilung die Probleme der Welt lösen zu können.


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Aber was zerbrechen wir uns den den Kopf?  Es ist nicht zu finanzieren und wird es auch nie sein  Wir Menschen werde ja nicht weniger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



hBGl schrieb:


> Wenn das BGE eingeführt wird werden viele Menschen ihre Arbeit aufgeben. Man muss kein Professor sein, um zu sehen, dass sich kein Lagerarbeiter für 1,8 den Buckel krumm macht wenn er 2 mille einfach so bekommt.
> Also was machen die Unternehmen die keine Mitarbeiter mehr zu jetzigen Löhnen finden? Sie erhöhen die Löhne oder ziehen ab ins Ausland. Wenn die Löhne erhöht werden, dann erhöhen sich auch die Preise für die Produkte.
> Nur so grob angerissen.



Richtig, die Produkte würden ohne Standortwechsel erheblich teurer und damit Konkurrenzlos und gleich für die Tonne. Würden alle Waren dagegen ins Ausland verlagert würden dem Staat erhelbliche Geldmittel fehlen. Wovon sollten dann noch öffentliche Einrichtungen usw existieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber was zerbrechen wir uns den den Kopf?  Es ist nicht zu finanzieren und wird es auch nie sein  Wir Menschen werde ja nicht weniger


 
Es werden sogar immer mehr Menschen auf der Welt und deswegen würde sowas immer problematischer werden 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Richtig, die Produkte würden ohne Standortwechsel erheblich teurer und damit Konkurrenzlos und gleich für die Tonne. Würden alle Waren dagegen ins Ausland verlagert würden dem Staat erhelbliche Geldmittel fehlen. Wovon sollten dann noch öffentliche Einrichtungen usw existieren.


 
Gute Frage woher das Geld kommen soll, aber es gibt ein bekanntes Sprichwort "Von nichts kommt nichts" heisst nichts anderes, wenn keiner Arbeitet woher kommt dann das ganze Geld her?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



> Gute Frage woher das Geld kommen soll, aber es gibt ein bekanntes Sprichwort "Von nichts kommt nichts" heisst nichts anderes, wenn keiner Arbeitet woher kommt dann das ganze Geld her?


Von Mautgebühren und Co wird man diesen Lebenswandel wohl nicht finanzieren können wie auch ev. Zwangsabgaben der berühmten Schweizer Konten. Man könnte höchstens noch das Raubrittertum wieder einführen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Geld _verdienen _ohne zu arbeiten?
Das geht nicht!
Es ist ja nicht umsonst "dienen" im Wort drin.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Von Mautgebühren und Co wird man diesen Lebenswandel wohl nicht finanzieren können wie auch ev. Zwangsabgaben der berühmten Schweizer Konten. Man könnte höchstens noch das Raubrittertum wieder einführen?


 
Raubrittertum im Jahr 2012? Besser nicht, da meldet sich dann jeder bei der Ploizei und will Polizist werden weil die werden dann sicher gut bezahlt solche Raubritter festzunehmen.  Ausserdem würde dann jeder über 18 eine Schusswaffe tragen und jeder unter 18 würde mit Messer rumlaufen ausser Kleinkinder so bis 7 Jahre würden wohl von älteren Geschwistern, Freunden oder Eltern begleitet werden müssen. Nein Danke so eine Welt will nicht nur ich nicht.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nene das kannst du mit Hartz 4 nicht gleichsetzen


 
Die Gleichsetzung war noch bevor ich den Artikel überflogen hatte, ich wusste nicht das es um solche Summen geht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eure Meinung?



Immer noch die gleiche, wie im bestehenden Thread zum Thema

Wenn niemand Einwände hat und spezifisch die Besonderheiten in der Schweiz diskutieren möchte, werde ich mir morgen auch erlauben, die Inhalte dieses Doppelthreads dort einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immer noch die gleiche, wie im bestehenden Thread zum Thema
> 
> Wenn niemand Einwände hat und spezifisch die Besonderheiten in der Schweiz diskutieren möchte, werde ich mir morgen auch erlauben, die Inhalte dieses Doppelthreads dort einfließen zu lassen.


 
Hi ruyven_macaran habe gar nicht gemerkt das es schon so eine Thread gibt Heisst also dann gibt es nur den anderen Thread richtig? Ich hab nichst dagegen wenn es schon 2 Threads gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Die hiesigen Posts (einschließlich Startpost) finden sich dann im anderen wieder. Da es keine zeitliche Überschneidung zwischen Aktivitäten gab, hängen sie einfach Stück an Stück hinten dran. Einziger Verlust wäre die derzeitige Umfrage - die kann ich aber im anderen Thread neu erstellen. Wenn du die dort bereits geposteten Ansichten überfliegst, wirst du vermutlich eh zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sich das Thema nicht auf drei Optionen runterbrechen lässt und du ggf. etwas differnzierter Nachfragen möchtest. (z.B. getrennt nach prinzipieller moralischer Befürwortung und Einschätzung der Realisierbarkeit mit Blick auf die Bevölkerung oder mit Blink auf die Grenzsituation)


----------



## Memphys (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee dahinter erstmal nicht schlecht - vom Prinzip ein vorgeschriebener Mindestlohn, denn ich glaube nicht das alle einfach nur zuhause sitzen wollen würden - ich zumindest nicht. Und ich denke das geht auch anderen so. Denn diejenigen die weniger als das BGE zahlen (oder nicht viel mehr) würden hier keine Angestellten mehr finden, also würden einige Arbeiten einfach angemessener bezahlt. Soweit zur Theorie. Leider trifft Theorie hier auf Praxis und alle möglichen Betriebe würden ins Ausland abwandern. Von daher - Option 3. Ein schöner Traum. Mindestlohn ist da realitischer und gehört für mich mit zum Thema dazu.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*

Das BGE kannst du doch nicht mit dem Mindestlohn gleichsetzen  Fürs BGE muss man nicht arbeiten, der Mindestlohn soll nur dafür sorgen, das man im jeweiligen Gewerbe nicht zu wenig verdient.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Idee Schweizer Politiker - Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die hiesigen Posts (einschließlich Startpost) finden sich dann im anderen wieder. Da es keine zeitliche Überschneidung zwischen Aktivitäten gab, hängen sie einfach Stück an Stück hinten dran. Einziger Verlust wäre die derzeitige Umfrage - die kann ich aber im anderen Thread neu erstellen. Wenn du die dort bereits geposteten Ansichten überfliegst, wirst du vermutlich eh zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sich das Thema nicht auf drei Optionen runterbrechen lässt und du ggf. etwas differnzierter Nachfragen möchtest. (z.B. getrennt nach prinzipieller moralischer Befürwortung und Einschätzung der Realisierbarkeit mit Blick auf die Bevölkerung oder mit Blink auf die Grenzsituation)


 
Die Umfrage muss nicht unbedingt sein finde ich. Den Thread muss ich ja nicht neu abonnieren nehm ich an 

@Memphys das die Betriebe ins Ausland verlegt würden halte ich eher für unrealistisch, weil die Arbeiter dort wollen auch Geld für ihre Arbeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

Nö, das sollte nicht nötig sein.
(Wenn doch erkennst du das daran, dass du nicht auf dieses Post hier aufmerksam gemacht wirst, denn die Threads sind jetzt vereinigt  )


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2012)

Mindestlohn finde ich ok. Wer ne faule sau ist und nicht arbeiten geht soll jedoch nur das minimum an sozialleistung erhalten!

Mfg


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wer ne faule sau ist und nicht arbeiten geht soll jedoch nur das minimum an sozialleistung erhalten!
> 
> Mfg


 
Nur das minumum


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mindestlohn finde ich ok. Wer ne faule sau ist und nicht arbeiten geht soll jedoch nur das minimum an sozialleistung erhalten!
> 
> Mfg


du sprichst mir aus dem herzen! 
hab vorhin erst wieder in nem anderen forum gelesen, wie sich arbeitslose heftigst drüber aufgeregt haben, dass sie doch immermal zur arge müssen und sich nicht alles kaufen können/dürfen was sie wollen. immerhin müssen sie sich ja auch um haushalt und kinder kümmern  hatte mir aber gespart, da n kommentar zu abzugeben.

bei der vorstellung, dass noch mehr solche schmarozer rumlaufen, läuft es mir kalt den rücken runter.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus dem herzen!
> hab vorhin erst wieder in nem anderen forum gelesen, wie sich arbeitslose heftigst drüber aufgeregt haben, dass sie doch immermal zur arge müssen und sich nicht alles kaufen können/dürfen was sie wollen. immerhin müssen sie sich ja auch um haushalt und kinder kümmern  hatte mir aber gespart, da n kommentar zu abzugeben.
> 
> bei der vorstellung, dass noch mehr solche schmarozer rumlaufen, läuft es mir kalt den rücken runter.


 
Um Kinder kümmern, wer welche hat, und um HAushalt muss ja jeder, die Aufregung das die sich nicht alles kaufen können kann ich verstehen aber um sich alles kaufen zu können was die wollen sollen die erstmal im Lotto ein paar Millionen gewinnen oder sich einen Job suchen oder eine AUsbildung abschliessen die denen mehr Kohle bringt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestlohn finde ich ok. Wer ne faule sau ist und nicht arbeiten geht soll jedoch nur das minimum an sozialleistung erhalten!
> 
> Mfg



Ja. Sobald es einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn gibt, kann man gerne Leuten, die einfach nich arbeiten wollen, gerne das Sozialgeld runter kürzen.

Wobei ich jeden verstehen kann der sich sagt, das er keinen Job nimmt, bei dem der Staat noch draufzahlen muss, damit es reicht.
Das is ja nicht der Sinn der Geschichte.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja. Sobald es einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn gibt, kann man gerne Leuten, die einfach nich arbeiten wollen, gerne das Sozialgeld runter kürzen.
> 
> Wobei ich jeden verstehen kann der sich sagt, das er keinen Job nimmt, bei dem der Staat noch draufzahlen muss, damit es reicht.
> Das is ja nicht der Sinn der Geschichte.



Ja klar, das ist verständlich, wenn das Job-Einkommen tiefer ist als nennen wir das "Existenzminimum".
Es gibt aber so viele Sozialschmarotzer, das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen - und das ist was mich am meisten nervt!
Leute gehen arbeiten um teilweise Leuten Geld in den A zu stecken, die zu faul sind morgens früh aufzustehen und was zu leisten. Dann beklagen sie sich noch oder können sich nicht mal anständig benehmen. Ich gehe auch jeden Tag arbeiten und habe als Informatiker eigentlich einen guten Job - aber ich kann mir nicht einen so krassen BMW oder Audi wie teilweise arbeitslose Ausländer fahren leisten - irgendwas muss da doch falsch laufen  Gerade ist wieder ein Fall in der Schweiz aktuell, wo einer gegen die 7000 Euro pro Monat kassiert (da ist die miete und krankenkasse schon vom amt bezahlt!!)- arbeisunfähig ist und daher noch ein Hausmädchen erhält. Da kann man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf langen und hoffen dass wen man mal pensioniert ist noch was von der Altersvorsoge kriegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

Mehr Direkteinstellungen beim Arbeitgeber anstatt die Ausnutzung über Zeitsklaven würde schon mehr Gerechtigkeit bringen. Arbeitnehmer  2. Klasse zu sein ohne irgendeine Absicherung bei besserer Leistung die man erbringen muss ist es wirklich kein schönes Arbeiten.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mehr Direkteinstellungen beim Arbeitgeber anstatt die Ausnutzung über Zeitsklaven würde schon mehr Gerechtigkeit bringen. Arbeitnehmer  2. Klasse zu sein ohne irgendeine Absicherung bei besserer Leistung die man erbringen muss ist es wirklich kein schönes Arbeiten.


 
Das kann ich verstehen und ist definit nicht okay, aber bei manchen Betrieben nicht anderst machbar. In der Regel haben im SOmmer Getränkehersteller jede Menge zu tun und da brauchen sie nur über den Sommer mehr Arbeiter, im Winter würden die nur rumsitzen und der Firma Geld kosten. Bei anderen Firmen dafür ist es im Winter so, wo ich meine Ausbildung gemahct habe, hatten wir im Sommer mehr als genug zu tun aber im Winter hätten 5 Mitarbeiter für das ganze Lager mehr als gereicht anstatt 20 wie im Sommer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

Das könnte man auch mit befristeten Zeitverträgen regeln. Es hat auch einen Vorteil auf diese Art. Ich war mal mit einem Zeitgleich angefangen, er direkt über den Betrieb und ich über den Zeitsklaven. Jetzt kannst du raten wer die Verlängerung bekam


----------



## onslaught (17. April 2012)

Da würde auch eine gleitende Arbeitszeit mit Zeitkonto reichen, bei den low Zeiten kannst du deine angesammelten Stunden abfeiern, und die Betriebe hätten immer eingearbeitetes Personal.
Aber das wollen die Aktionäre nicht, ist zu teuer, und soziale Verantwortung soll gefälligst der Staat/Steuerzahler übernehmen.


----------



## pibels94 (17. April 2012)

ich glaub auch kaum das du so viel Plus aufbauen kannst, um dann ein Quartal lang nichts zu tun..


----------



## onslaught (17. April 2012)

Bei meinem Ex-Arbeitgeber (Anlagenbauer) läuft das einwandfrei, und ich kenn noch andere Firmen wo das auch praktiziert wird 

Klar ist halt nicht optimal, weil im Sommer kräftig gebuckelt wird wenn andere in den Urlaub fahren aber für einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz nehmen meine ehemaligen Kollegen das in Kauf. Ganz zu ist im Winter nicht, aber stark reduzierte Arbeitszeit.


----------



## pibels94 (17. April 2012)

owei...ist für mich schwer vorstellbar.. aber auf dem bau kann man wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr Plus machen als im Büro..


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> owei...ist für mich schwer vorstellbar.. aber auf dem bau kann man wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr Plus machen als im Büro..


 
wieso soll man da mehr Plus machen können ? 
In manchen Bürojobs kriegst du pro Arbeitsstunde zb 15mins plus in der Nacht ^^ da kannst du schon ordentlich plus machen 
Je nach dem was du machst geht das Plus machen extrem leicht und schnell


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2012)

Kenne die Leute, die machen auch im Büro 150-200 Überstunden im Monat...


----------



## pibels94 (17. April 2012)

wie schafft man das bitte? 

gehen wir von 38 Wochenstunden aus..dann müsste man bei 150 Plusstunden jeden Tag 16 Std arbeiten...kaum vorstellbar..und verboten, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2012)

Du vergisst die Wochenenden. Ausgehend von einer 38 h Woche kommt man z.B. mit 6x12h oder 7x knapp über 10 hin.
Und legal (und die eigene Gesundheit respektive der Mitarbeiter) ist einigen halt egal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2012)

Auf See war bei mir längere Zeit ca 15 Std. täglich die Regel egal was der Kalender ausspuckte, nur mit Glück waren es mal 8 H am WE oder bei Feiertagen. Für das Urlaubsgeld war es aber ein Jackpot.


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> wie schafft man das bitte?
> 
> gehen wir von 38 Wochenstunden aus..dann müsste man bei 150 Plusstunden jeden Tag 16 Std arbeiten...kaum vorstellbar..und verboten, soweit ich das weiß.


 
Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Managers zum Beispiel. Der muss oft 24h erreichbar sein, weils seinem Chef in Australien z.B. scheis egal ist, obs in DE gard 4uhr morgens ist. 
Und was legal und was nicht ist, ist bei solchen Positionen eh egal oder bei solch großen Unternehmen


----------



## pibels94 (17. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Managers zum Beispiel. Der muss oft 24h erreichbar sein, weils seinem Chef in Australien z.B. scheis egal ist, obs in DE gard 4uhr morgens ist.
> Und was legal und was nicht ist, ist bei solchen Positionen eh egal oder bei solch großen Unternehmen



bei unserem Unternehmen kenn ich auch ein paar recht hohe Tiere, auch persönlich, und die sind weit weg von sooo viel Überstunden ...

aber wir geraten in den OT Sumpf


----------



## Icejester (17. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Managers zum Beispiel. Der muss oft 24h erreichbar sein, weils seinem Chef in Australien z.B. scheis egal ist, obs in DE gard 4uhr morgens ist.
> Und was legal und was nicht ist, ist bei solchen Positionen eh egal oder bei solch großen Unternehmen


 
Zumal Du in solchen Positionen in der Regel auch keinen Anwesenheits- sondern einen Leistungsvertrag hast. Da zählen Arbeitszeiten logischerweise nicht, weil es dem Arbeitgeber völlig gleichgültig ist und auch sein kann, ob Du die vertaglich vereinbarte Leistung in 5 Stunden / Woche oder in 50 schaffst.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. April 2012)

Was sagt ihr zum Fakt, es gibt einfach nicht mehr genuegend Arbeit fuer  alle und auf Dauer koennen wir einfach nicht jeden - auf Teufel komm  raus - in Arbeit stecken?
Mal die Gretchenfrage "will einer/will einer nicht arbeiten" (), aussen vor gelassen.

BGE  sieht ja, sofern ich richtig informiert bin, vor, erst mal jedem  Buerger des Landes einen bestimmten Betrag ohne Bedingung jeden Monat  zur Verfuegung zu stellen, lassen wir es mal 1000 € sein... im Gegenzug  entfallen dafuer AUSNAHMSLOS alle anderen staatlichen  Hilfen/Verguenstigungen/Subventionen.

Man kann ein Fass mit Gift  trinken, um vorherzusagen, es werden dann SICHERLICH nicht mehr alle  Menschen von sich aus freiwillig arbeiten gehen, aber genau so wird es  auch weiterhin Menschen geben, die - uebers BGE hinaus - arbeiten gehen  wollen, schon allein weil es dem Menschen immanent gegeben ist, sich  nicht mit dem Vorhandenen zufrieden geben zu wollen, er geht dann  arbeiten, weil er sich ein paar Dinge goennen will, uebers BGE hinaus,  nicht weil er einfach gerne arbeitet (und hier braucht mir keiner einen  vom Pferd zu erzaehlen, die meisten Menschen gehen arbeiten, weil sie es  muessen, weil sie Angst vor Ausgrenzung haben, nicht weil sie es  soooooo gerne machen).

Es gibt da so einige Studien (googelt  halt, wenn es euch wirklich interessiert), von weitaus Grosskopperten  als ich es bin, die ein BGE nicht fuer vollkommen  schwachsinnig halten - es ist natuerlich eine hochgradig emotionale  Debatte, da nehme ich mich nicht von aus, denn wir sind nun mal im  Glaubensgrundsatz erzogen worden: nur wer etwas leistet, hat auch  Anspruch auf ein (halbwegs) gutes Leben und Teilnahme an  sozialer/gesellschaftlicher Abwechslung.
Ich z. B. hab' Probleme  einem Penner was zu geben, wir sind einfach unheimlich gepraegt durch  Vorurteile, wir sehen nur die Fassade, tiefer wollen wir nicht sehen, da  uns die dahinter liegenden Schicksale nicht interessieren - Probleme  haben wir alle selbst genug, also wollen wir uns nicht auch noch die der  anderen aufhalsen.

Nur kann ich ja nicht mich oder Opa  Schlumpf als Allweisheit nehmen, Veraenderungen gehen nur, wenn die  Masse mitzieht... und ueber 80 Millionen Menschen in einem kleinen Land  wie der BRD, welches ueberwiegend obrigkeitstreu ergeben ist,  ueberwiegend "ruhig gestellt" wird, da geht es nicht von heute auf  morgen.

BGE halte ich schon aus dem Punkt fuer gut, weil es dann  endlich mit der andauernden Verunglimpfung und Hetze von Arbeitslosen  aufhoeren wuerde, denn arbeitslos zu sein, sollte nicht bedeuten, ein  Mensch dritter Klasse zu sein, welcher sich den ganzen Tag nicht  sinnvoll zu beschaeftigen weiss.
Und wir haben ja schon heute BGE,  nennt sich ALG II (ugs. Hartz IV), der Druck ist so gross fuer nicht  ganz unbetraechtliche Teile unter uns, um Jobs anzunehmen, die zwar  etwas hoeher als Hartz IV liegen, aber immer noch niedrig genug sind, um  staatlich aufstocken zu muessen. 
Davon muessen wir weg, denn jemand der  trotz Arbeit gerade mal ueber die Runden kommt, um Miete, Energie und  Lebensmittel bezahlen zu koennen, der lebt nicht wirklich. Den Hinweis  mit "Er/Sie kann sich doch fortbilden und/oder haette doch einfach statt  Krankenschwester/Bauarbeiter/etc. zu werden, studieren gehen koennen!" =  geschenkt! Kann nicht nur Haeuptlinge geben!

Wer will in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der man  Feindbilder braucht, um sich jeden Tag die eigene Ueberlegenheit  bestaetigen lassen zu koennen? 
Wer will in einer Gesellschaft leben, in  der Gewinne privatisiert werden, Verluste aber sozialisiert werden?
Wer  will in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der viele unfrei sind, weil sie  gar keine Wahl haben als sich der Diktatur des Kapitals beugen zu  muessen, dabei aber nicht sehend, sie sind nur Marionetten ohne eigenes,  selbstbestimmtes Leben?

Das Leben sollte (theoretisch) mehr sein  als "der Lebenssinn besteht aus Arbeit, Shoppen und Party". Es wird  immer Menschen geben, die arbeiten - BGE hin oder her.
Geld selbst  kann man sich gar nicht verdienen, es ist einfach nur ein Tauschmittel -  es ist keine gottgegebene Belohnung, Geld ist DA, es ist immer DA, es  zirkuliert, es kommt aus der Druckerpresse, nicht vom Geldbaum.

Wacht endlich mal auf, lasst euch doch nicht permanent von der gesetzten  Parteienoligarchie fuer dumm und daemlich verkaufen und ausverkaufen!


----------



## Icejester (17. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einige Studien (googelt  halt, wenn es euch wirklich interessiert), von weitaus Grosskopperten  als ich es bin, die ein BGE nicht fuer vollkommen  schwachsinnig halten - es ist natuerlich eine hochgradig emotionale  Debatte, da nehme ich mich nicht von aus, denn wir sind nun mal im  Glaubensgrundsatz erzogen worden: nur wer etwas leistet, hat auch  Anspruch auf ein (halbwegs) gutes Leben und Teilnahme an  sozialer/gesellschaftlicher Abwechslung.
> Ich z. B. hab' Probleme  einem Penner was zu geben, wir sind einfach unheimlich gepraegt durch  Vorurteile, wir sehen nur die Fassade, tiefer wollen wir nicht sehen, da  uns die dahinter liegenden Schicksale nicht interessieren - Probleme  haben wir alle selbst genug, also wollen wir uns nicht auch noch die der  anderen aufhalsen.


 
Das werde ich nie verstehen. Abgesehen von der ganzen Debatte hier, ist es mir durchaus schon öfter aufgefallen, daß manche Menschen geradezu aggressiv auf Penner reagieren. Aber warum? Das sind arme Säue. Die auch noch fertig zu machen, ist mindestens genauso krank, wie auf Leute am Boden noch einzutreten. Das tut man einfach nicht.

(Wobei ich keinesfalls unterstellen möchte, daß genau Du so reagierst. Mir ist das eben nur bei anderen Menschen leider schon aufgefallen.)

Ob man denen was gibt, ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, aber ich finde es eher schwer, an einem vorbeizugehen und meinen Geldbeutel nicht zu öffnen.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

Wenn jemand _Penner _wird hat das doch einen Grund und ich finde dass die Gesellschaft ihm lieber auf die Beine helfen soll als ihn aus der Gesellschaft auszuschließen.
Und das geht nur mit Sozialmaßnahmen.


----------



## hBGl (17. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Fakt, es gibt einfach nicht mehr genuegend Arbeit fuer  alle und auf Dauer koennen wir einfach nicht jeden - auf Teufel komm  raus - in Arbeit stecken?


 
Kannst du das belegen?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. April 2012)

Ach, oeffne die Augen Mann! Gaebe es genuegend Arbeit fuer alle, dann haetten wir auch kein Hartz IV! Ist doch logisch!
Das hat auch nichts mit Anspruchsdenken zu tun, denn den wohlfeil stets aufgefuehrten im grossen Stil abkassierenden Hartz IV Untermenschen, den gibt es nicht!

Und ich will auch nichts hoeren von diesem unertraeglichen Gewaesch a lá " 'ne Freundin von mir arbeitet im Jobcenter, boaaah ey, ich sag' dir, nur faule Schweine, koennte man die bloss vergasen, ey, ich sag' dir!" - denn persoenlich kennt in aller Regel niemand einen Betroffenen, schon allein um sein Feindbild nicht beschaedigt zu sehen.

Ich wuensche keinem, sich jemals vorm Schreibtisch eines mies  gelaunten Sachbearbeiters im Jobcenter einfinden zu muessen, jegliche  Drecksarbeit (und ob du die Baumschule abgeschlossen hast oder zuletzt  leitender Ingenieur beim Dammbau warst INTERESSIERT DA NIEMANDEN)  annehmend muessend, ansonsten Verweigerung des EIGENTLICH im GG  verankerten Lebensminimums.

Fallt nicht auf die Hetze der BILD  und der etablierten Parteien herein, Hartz IV ist bewusst eingefuehrte  Verarmung der Massen - jeder soll stets in Furcht vorm sozialen  Totalabstieg leben muessen, jeder soll stets verfuegbar sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2012)

@*Colonel Faulkner*

Habe deine beiden letzen Beiträge gelesen und was das mit der Arbeit betrifft, Arbeit gibt es genug aber es gibt auch mehr als genug die Arbeit suchen. Es liegt nicht einfach daran das manche nicht arbeiten wollen, sondern sie bekommen einfach keine Arbeitsstelle und ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich bin seit über einem Jahr Arbeitslos zwar weil ich selber gekündigt habe, aber wenn ich Heute noch bei dem Arbeitgeber gewesne wäre ich würde jeden Tag ausrasten, weil ich dort einfach Schlecht behandelt wurde und ohne Respekt und das von vielen.
Wegen dem Penner hast du Recht dem sollte schon geholfen werden aber man will einfach nicht sich selber ausgrenzen und dann andere sagen hören "Der da gibt dem Penner Geld, ist der etwa Reich?" und schon steht die Person schlecht da obwohl sie nur helfen wollte. Betteln ist übrigens auch nicht erlaubt, habe schon oft Polizisten gesehen die Bettler verwarnt haben.
Für Geld würden viele alles tun egal was sogar töten und Geld ist eben nunmal die grösste Droge die es gibt.Aber manche kapieren nicht das Geld einfach nur Geld ist und nichts weiter. Man wird nicht einfach von allen ausgegrenzt weil amn nicht reich ist, ich habe Freunde schon seit Jahren die zu mir halten auch wenn ich Arbeitslos bin und wenn eine Frau mich nicht will weil ich nicht reich bin dann soll sie doch einen Millionär heiraten.^^


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

@Colonel Faulkner

Nunja das ist deine Meinung.

Um wieder aufs BGE (was kein Hartz4 ist!!!) zurückzukommen. 
Schon alleine unsere Ausgaben im Sozialbereich sind riesig, wie will man dann erst ein BGE bezahlen? Stimmt genau, es wird nie möglich sein.


----------



## hBGl (17. April 2012)

Geld regiert die Welt. Und wer regiert das Geld?

Geb den Leuten ihre Freiheit zurück, schaff den rießigen Staatsapparat weitesgehend ab und steck die Bänker in Gefängnisse.
Dann können wir über BGE reden, dann ist auch mehr Kohle beim Einzelnen da, um so etwas zu finanzieren.

Was willst du jetzt mit noch mehr Ausgaben in diesen Staat mit Kommunismuseffektivität. Ein Arbeiter ohne Kinder frisch aus der Uni ist mit 70% Abgaben dabei. Wie viel sollen es denn sein? 90%?


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

Über ein BGE kannst du in San Marino oder in Luxenbug oder Lichtenstein sprechen, aber nicht in einem 80 Millionen Staat. Es wird nie finanzierbar sein, außer jeder bekommt nur 1€.


----------



## hBGl (17. April 2012)

Wenn sich Leute freiwillig erklären, das zu bezahlen, dann sollen sie das machen.
Freiwillig heißt, dass die entscheiden, die das bezahlen würden. Demokratie heißt nicht, dass Leute darüber abstimmen einen anderen auszurauben.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Wenn sich Leute freiwillig erklären, das zu bezahlen, dann sollen sie das machen.
> Freiwillig heißt, dass die entscheiden, die das bezahlen würden. Demokratie heißt nicht, dass Leute darüber abstimmen einen anderen auszurauben.


 
Wäre schön wenn Demokratie so funktionieren würde, wenn du für Nein stimmst und die Mehrheit für ja dann hast Pech gehabt mal sehen ob sich daran was ändern wird. Aber glaube weniger das da etwas geändert wird.


----------



## hBGl (18. April 2012)

Wenn ich für BGE bin zahle ich, wenn ich dagegen bin zahle ich nicht. So einfach ist das, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Icejester (18. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> [...]und steck die Bänker in Gefängnisse.
> Dann können wir über BGE reden, dann ist auch mehr Kohle beim Einzelnen da, um so etwas zu finanzieren.


 
Und was haben die Bankmitarbeiter bitte mit der Finanzierbarkeit des BGE zu tun?


----------



## hBGl (18. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und was haben die Bankmitarbeiter bitte mit der Finanzierbarkeit des BGE zu tun?



Hier redet keiner von "Bankmitarbeitern". Die haben doch meistens selbst keine Ahnung. Frag mal deine Beraterin in der Spaßkasse wo die Kohle herkommt wenn du einen Kredit aufnimmst.

Was ich meine sind die Leute die was zu sagen haben, auch Bankster genannt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. April 2012)

Welches Land ist schoenste Land von die ganze weite Welt? 
Dies ist unser schoenes Deutschland nur, Land unserer ruhmreichen Ahnen, Land der Tuechtigen und Aufrechten, Land der Dichter und Denker, ich lieb' dir doch so sehr, oh mein schoenes Deutschland!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Fakt, es gibt einfach nicht mehr genuegend Arbeit fuer  alle und auf Dauer koennen wir einfach nicht jeden - auf Teufel komm  raus - in Arbeit stecken?



Arbeit gibt es (mehr) als genug. Lohn ist das Problem.

Imho läuft deswegen auch die ganze Debatte in eine komplett falsche Richtung. "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen"? In einer Marktwirtschaft kann man sich diese Forderung sparen, die kann nur einen Teil der Gesellschaft zu Last der anderen vorranbringen. Was wir bräuchten ist "Arbeitgeben muss sich wieder lohnen". Deutschland ist z.B. führend darin, für viel Geld Dinge zu automatisieren (angefangen bei Produktionsprozessen bis zum automatischen Staubsauger), obwohl wir zuwenig Geld und zuviele Leute, die Dinge erledigen könnten, haben 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Über ein BGE kannst du in San Marino oder in Luxenbug oder Lichtenstein sprechen, aber nicht in einem 80 Millionen Staat. Es wird nie finanzierbar sein, außer jeder bekommt nur 1€.


 
Je kleiner der Staat, desto unmöglicher wird ein BGE. Am ehesten könnten es die USA oder China einführen. Das größte Probelm beim BGE sind letztlich nicht die normalen Bürger des Landes. Wie schon mehrfach festgehalten wurde: Die bekommen ohnehin eine ganze Reihe von Mindestleistungen. Bislang über einen unglaublich aufgeblähten Bürokratieapparat, garniert mit absurden Subventionsmaßnahmen für eine Scheinwirtschaft und mit massiver Drangsalierung - aber sie bekommen es. Finanziell profitieren von einem BGE würden somit in erster Linie die unteren Einkommensschichten und in relativ geringerem Maße (weil deren normales Einkommen höher ist) auch die höheren, aber nicht die Armen. Die erhalten "nur" ein bißchen Selbstständigkeit zurück. De facto wirkt das BGE (und seine Gegenfinanzierung) also ähnlich, wie eine Steuerreform, die das Abgaben-/Nutzenverhältniss auf höhere Schichten verschiebt.

DER Unterschied kommt aber, wenn man sicht nicht-Bürger des Landes anguckt. Bislang gibt es eine Reihe verschiedener Wege für einen nicht-Deutschen in Deutschland soziale Leistungen zu erhalten. Die sind auch zwingend weiterhin notwendig, denn sonst bliebe Personen, die hier Leben und arbeitslos werden, nur der Weg in die Kriminalität. Aber diese Wege sind z.T. mit recht hohen Hürden versehen, die bei einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen entfallen würden.
Und damit haben wir einen extremen Anreiz für potentielle Einwanderer und das wäre dann keine reine Umverteilungsaktion mehr (die ja so schon nicht realisierbar ist), sondern ein richtig dicker Punkt an Mehrkosten, ohne dass es zu einer Mehrleistung kommt -> unfinanzierbar. Aufgrund der Freizügigkeit wäre "EU-weit" die kleinste Ebene, auf der wir ein BGE praktizieren könnten und selbst dann hätten wir einen hohen Druck illegaler Einwanderung und bräuchten eine Grenzsicherung nach US-Vorbild (Das mit den zwei Ozeanen links und rechts wird aber schwierig) oder ein totale staatliche Kontrolle über Gesellschaftsprozesse, wie in China (was dann aber unterm Strich nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt wäre).


----------



## Icejester (18. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Hier redet keiner von "Bankmitarbeitern". Die haben doch meistens selbst keine Ahnung. Frag mal deine Beraterin in der Spaßkasse wo die Kohle herkommt wenn du einen Kredit aufnimmst.
> 
> Was ich meine sind die Leute die was zu sagen haben, auch Bankster genannt.



Ich wollte eigentlich was inhaltsreicheres schreiben, aber ich ahne, daß das keinen Zweck hätte. Wenn man manche Dinge einfach auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise sehen will - und sei sie noch so falsch - ist jede Gegenrede meist pure Atemverschwendung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Arbeit gibt es (mehr) als genug. Lohn ist das Problem.
> 
> Imho läuft deswegen auch die ganze Debatte in eine komplett falsche Richtung. "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen"? In einer Marktwirtschaft kann man sich diese Forderung sparen, die kann nur einen Teil der Gesellschaft zu Last der anderen vorranbringen. Was wir bräuchten ist "Arbeitgeben muss sich wieder lohnen". Deutschland ist z.B. führend darin, für viel Geld Dinge zu automatisieren (angefangen bei Produktionsprozessen bis zum automatischen Staubsauger), obwohl wir zuwenig Geld und zuviele Leute, die Dinge erledigen könnten, haben


 
Das heißt also, Du wärst für deutlich niedrigere Löhne bzw. eine deutlich größere Lohnspreizung. Man muß nämlich immer betrachten, wie produktiv eine bestimmte Arbeit im Verhältnis zu anderen Arbeiten ist. Ein großer Fabrikhof kann bspw. von 5 Personen in Handarbeit den ganzen Tag gekehrt werden. Keine Frage. Aber keiner von denen kann über 2 Euro die Stunde bekommen, weil der saubere Hof an sich so gut wie keinen wirtschaftlichen Wert hat. Um negative Folgen der Verschmutzung abzuwehren, dürfte es reichen, einmal im Monat mit der Kehrmaschine drüber zu gehen. Aber das ist eben viel billiger als 5 Arbeiter, von denen keiner mit 2 Euro Stundenlohn zufrieden sein dürfte. Das Anspruchsdenken der Menschen hat sich in den letzten 50 Jahren eben deutlich gewandelt. Wenn persönliche Qualifikationen damit nicht schritthalten, bleibt nur die Arbeitslosigkeit.

Anderes Beispiel: in den 50er und 60er Jahren hatten meine Großeltern ein Hausmädchen, das 6 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden am Tag für die Hausarbeit da war. Und das als Ehepaar mit nur einem Verdiener. Und mein Großvater war auch lediglich Lehrer. Mehr nicht. Später haben die dann auch immer mehr verlangt, sodaß die Arbeitszeiten zurückgefahren werden mußten.
Und jetzt frage ich: Welcher Lehrer mit Ehefrau und drei Kindern, der zur Miete wohnt, könnte sich heutzutage nur aus seinem Gehalt eine Vollzeitkraft für den Haushalt leisten? Keiner. Und das liegt nicht daran, daß Lehrergehälter abgenommen hätten oder Beamte prinzipiell keine Haushaltshilfe wollen würden.

Man mag es gut oder schlecht finden, daß die Menschen heute auch für einfachste Arbeiten deutlich mehr Geld erwarten als vor 40 Jahren. Aber wenn man es gut findet, kann man auf der anderen Seite nicht darüber jammern, daß soviele Personen ohne Job sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2012)

> Man mag es gut oder schlecht finden, daß die Menschen heute auch für einfachste Arbeiten deutlich mehr Geld erwarten als vor 40 Jahren. Aber wenn man es gut findet, kann man auf der anderen Seite nicht darüber jammern, daß soviele Personen ohne Job sind.


Dann sollte man mal einen Blick auf die Lebenshaltungskosten werfen. Miete + Nebenkosten fressen einen schon auf, Rücklagen für Repearaturen usw ( wenn einem überhaupt noch was an Luxus bezahlbar ist was für Gutverdienende Standard wäre ). Vieles was früher Gratis war kostet heute Geld, wie zb Arztbesuche, Behandlungskosten Medikamente usw. Wenn man für die Arbeit auf ein Auto angewiesen geht es in die nächste Runde wie Spritpreise oder hohe Steuern weil man nur Geld für eine Dreckschleuder hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das heißt also, Du wärst für deutlich niedrigere Löhne bzw. eine deutlich größere Lohnspreizung. Man muß nämlich immer betrachten, wie produktiv eine bestimmte Arbeit im Verhältnis zu anderen Arbeiten ist. Ein großer Fabrikhof kann bspw. von 5 Personen in Handarbeit den ganzen Tag gekehrt werden. Keine Frage. Aber keiner von denen kann über 2 Euro die Stunde bekommen, weil der saubere Hof an sich so gut wie keinen wirtschaftlichen Wert hat. Um negative Folgen der Verschmutzung abzuwehren, dürfte es reichen, einmal im Monat mit der Kehrmaschine drüber zu gehen. Aber das ist eben viel billiger als 5 Arbeiter, von denen keiner mit 2 Euro Stundenlohn zufrieden sein dürfte. Das Anspruchsdenken der Menschen hat sich in den letzten 50 Jahren eben deutlich gewandelt. Wenn persönliche Qualifikationen damit nicht schritthalten, bleibt nur die Arbeitslosigkeit.



Nein. Ich bin für einen deutlich geringeren Anteil der Lohnkosten im Vergleich zu anderen Ausgabepunkten, vor allem dem Ressourcenverbrauch und der Finanzierung staatlicher Leistungen.
Um dein gewaltig hinkendes Beispiel aufzugreifen: Ein Kehrer, der es mit seiner Halbtagsstelle schafft, innerhalb eines Monats jeden Teil des Geländes einmal zu kehren, sollte nicht teurer sein, als die Herstellungs-, Betriebs- und Wartungskosten einer Maschiene, die diese Arbeit übernimmt.

Wege dies zu erreichen wäre z.B. eine Verlagerung der Abgabenlast weg von lohngebundenen Kosten (insbesondere von diversen Pauschalen, wie sie derzeit z.B. im Gesundheitssystem grassieren, denn dann entlastet man primär diese einfachen Bereiche und erreicht eine Verringerung der Nettolohnspreizung) und hin zu firmengebundenen Kosten (insbesondere solchen, die mit gesamtvolkswirtschaftlichen Nachteilen in Verbindung stehen, also z.B. dem Import von Verbrauchsstoffen).
Die Finanzierung des Arbeitslosensystems ist hier besonders perfide: Man bestraft den Arbeitgeber mit Abgaben dafür, dass er jemanden einstellt und man bestraft den Arbeitnehmer mit Abzügen dafür, dass er einen Job annimmt, während man umgekehrt Leute, die Arbeitsplätze vermeiden, damit belohnt, dass man die dann Arbeitslosen auf Kosten der eben genannten versorgt - und am Ende wundert man sich, dass dieses System kein Anreiz ist, Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen 

Um mich auch mal an einem Beispiel zu versuchen:
Derzeit sind die Abgaben auf Produkte, Energie, Infrastruktur, Lohn und Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland z.B. so gestaltet, dass es billiger ist, einen Mitarbeiter jeden zweiten Tag ans andere des Landes fahren zu lassen (wofür das -oftmals nicht ganz kleine- Fahrzeug, dessen Unterhalt, der Treibstoff und eine entsprechende Straßenakpazität benötigt werden), anstatt vor Ort einen zweiten Mitarbeiter zu beschäftigen. Selbst die Möglichkeit, zwei halbe Stellen zu schaffen (da der Gesamtarbeitsaufwand ja nicht steigt und die benötigten Überkapazitäten für schwankendes Arbeitsaufkommen und Synchronisation kleiner ausfallen dürften, als der bisherige Zeitaufwand auf der Straße) scheint für sehr viele Unternehmen unattraktiv zu sein, weil schon allein die Kosten pro Arbeitnehmer (ohne Berücksichtigung der Arbeitszeit) zu schnell zu hoch ausfallen.


----------



## Icejester (18. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollte man mal einen Blick auf die Lebenshaltungskosten werfen. Miete + Nebenkosten fressen einen schon auf,[...]



Aber auch nur, weil jeder 3 ZKDB mitten im Zentrum haben will. Bei etwas Bescheidenheit fressen Miete und Nebenkosten sicher niemanden auf.



> Vieles was früher Gratis war kostet heute Geld, wie zb Arztbesuche, Behandlungskosten Medikamente


Vieles von dem gab es früher nicht nur gratis, sondern gar nicht.
Dialysefall in den 70ern und älter als 65 oder 70? Vergiß es und geh sterben. Wir brauchen die drei Plätze in der Stadt für die Jungen.
Wahnsinnig kostspielige Aids-Therapien? Noch vor 20 Jahren nicht vorhanden.
Völlig nutzloser Homöopathiekram? Noch vor 15 Jahren zurecht kaum bekannt.
Herztransplantation für Otto-Normalverbraucher in den frühen 80ern? Geh fott...
Und kostenlos hat auch noch nie ein Arzt behandelt. Es gab zwar vielleicht keine Zuzahlung, aber es haben trotzdem alle über ihre Kassenbeiträge gelöhnt. "Gratis" ist anders.



> Wenn man für die Arbeit auf ein Auto angewiesen geht es in die nächste Runde wie Spritpreise oder hohe Steuern weil man nur Geld für eine Dreckschleuder hat.


Auch das ist natürlich ein Luxus, den es früher nicht in der Verbreitung gab. Allerdings ist zuzugeben, daß ein Leben ohne Auto heutzutage ziemlich unmöglich ist, wenn man bedenkt, daß es den Tante-Emma-Laden um die Ecke eben nicht mehr gibt. Aber da wär's natürlich auch teurer als im Supermarkt. Da beißt sich die Katze wieder ein wenig in den Schwanz.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Man kann eben nicht A sagen, ohne auch B zu sagen. Und bei genau diesem Thema ist es sogar völlig egal, was man nun als A und was als B bezeichnet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin für einen deutlich  geringeren Anteil der Lohnkosten im Vergleich zu anderen Ausgabepunkten,  vor allem dem Ressourcenverbrauch und der Finanzierung staatlicher  Leistungen.
> Um dein gewaltig hinkendes Beispiel aufzugreifen: Ein Kehrer, der es mit  seiner Halbtagsstelle schafft, innerhalb eines Monats jeden Teil des  Geländes einmal zu kehren, sollte nicht teurer sein, als die  Herstellungs-, Betriebs- und Wartungskosten einer Maschiene, die diese  Arbeit übernimmt.



Also gut. Der Mann soll sogar nur halbtags arbeiten und ein Gelände pro Monat schaffen. Meinetwegen.
Und das soll nicht teurer sein als eine Maschine nebst Maschinenführer (in Vollzeit angestellt), der dieser Rechnung entsprechend (wir lassen Wochenende und Feiertage der Einfachheit halber mal außen vor) im selben Zeitraum 60 Gelände gleicher Größe reinigt, also insgesamt 30 Halbtagskehrer ersetzt? Wie soll das gehen? Was soll Dein armer Besenschwinger bitte verdienen? Oder was für ein astronomisches Gehalt soll der Maschinenführer erhalten? Ein Besenmoped kostet nämlich nicht die Welt.

Selbst wenn wir mal annehmen, daß Anschaffung und Betrieb der Maschine pro Monat die Kehr-Einnahmen aus 10 Geländen verschlingen, würde der Maschinenführer immer noch das 25-fache eines Kehrers bekommen? Oder wie? Also, der Kehrer krebst mit 1000 € im Monat rum, der Maschinenführer kriegt 25.000 €? Wohl kaum

Wir können dem Kehrer noch die anteiligen Ersparnisse aus Nichtanschaffung und Nichtbetrieb der Maschine selbst zuschlagen. Das wären nochmal 166,67 € / Monat (5000 / 30), also insgesamt 1166,67 €.

Realistischerweise könnten wir dem Maschinenfüher vielleicht 2500 € / Monat zusprechen. Damit das Verhältnis stimmt, müßte sich Dein Halbtagskehrer aber mit 116,67 € monatlich begnügen. Du wirst verstehen, daß das höchst unrealistisch ist.



> Um mich auch mal an einem Beispiel zu versuchen:
> Derzeit sind die Abgaben auf Produkte, Energie, Infrastruktur, Lohn und  Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland z.B. so gestaltet, dass es billiger ist,  einen Mitarbeiter jeden zweiten Tag ans andere des Landes fahren zu  lassen (wofür das -oftmals nicht ganz kleine- Fahrzeug, dessen  Unterhalt, der Treibstoff und eine entsprechende Straßenakpazität  benötigt werden), anstatt vor Ort einen zweiten Mitarbeiter zu  beschäftigen. Selbst die Möglichkeit, zwei halbe Stellen zu schaffen (da  der Gesamtarbeitsaufwand ja nicht steigt und die benötigten  Überkapazitäten für schwankendes Arbeitsaufkommen und Synchronisation  kleiner ausfallen dürften, als der bisherige Zeitaufwand auf der Straße)  scheint für sehr viele Unternehmen unattraktiv zu sein, weil schon  allein die Kosten pro Arbeitnehmer (ohne Berücksichtigung der  Arbeitszeit) zu schnell zu hoch ausfallen.



Du läßt zwei ganz wesentliche Punkte außer Acht:
1.) Wer nimmt freiwillig eine Halbtagsstelle?
2.) Wer kompensiert die Mehrarbeit beider Halbtagsmitarbeiter, die durch notwendige Arbeitsübergaben, Terminabstimmungen etc. zu leisten ist?

Zwei Halbtagsstellen anstatt einer Vollzeitstelle bedingen in der Regel (sofern es nicht völlig unqualifizierte Arbeit ist, bei der eine Übergabe unnötig ist) nicht zweimal 50% Arbeitsleistung, also 100%, sondern durch Reibungsverluste zweimal 55 - 60%. Insgesamt wären also 110% - 120% tatsächlicher Arbeitszeit zu vergüten, wenn man den Output nicht beeinträchtigen möchte.


----------



## hBGl (18. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Auch das ist natürlich ein Luxus, den es früher nicht in der Verbreitung gab.



Mit einer Steuer von 19% auf Benzin würder der Liter Super statt 1,70 € nur noch 0,92 € kosten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

Wenn wir Klimaschutz, Umweltzerstörung, Verlust an Sekundäreinnahmen durch Abfluss statt Rezirkulation des Geldes, Gesundheitsbeeinträchtigung, Flächenverbrauch der zugehörigen Infrastruktur und gewisse Ressourcensicherungsmaßnahmen im nahen Osten (einschließlich deren Opfer nach üblichen Vergütungen) umlegen würden, wären wir bei 17,0 € 


@jester:
Synchonisation tauchte in meiner Rechnung bereits auf und es gibt jede Menge Leute, die gerne verkürzt arbeiten wollen.


----------



## sfc (18. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Mit einer Steuer von 19% auf Benzin würder der Liter Super statt 1,70 € nur noch 0,92 € kosten.



Fragt sich nur, wie man das im Hinblick auf künftige Generationen rechtfertigen will. Öl ist der kostbarste, da mit Abstand relevanteste und was überall "verbaute", nicht erneuerbare Rohstoff der Welt - und dummerweise ist wohl schon in rund 15 Jahren das Fördermaximum erreicht. Ist ja schon traurig genug, die ganzen wohlstandkranken Stümper zu sehen, die das Zeuch wie Wasser verplempern, nur um zwei Straßen weiter ne Tüte Brötchen zu kaufen. Das muss man nicht noch belohnen.


----------



## Icejester (18. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Mit einer Steuer von 19% auf Benzin würder der Liter Super statt 1,70 € nur noch 0,92 € kosten.



Ich fände das auch toll! Und als ich den Führerschein gerade neu hatte,  haben wir geheult und DM 1,20 für den Liter Diesel für unverschämt  gehalten. Bei der ersten Tankfüllung, die ich in Euro bezahlt habe, hat  der Liter Super € 0,75 gekostet. Und das wäre auch meiner Meinung ein in  etwa fairer Preis. Wenn es darum geht, bin ich wirklich die falsche Adresse, um sich zu beschweren. Ich bin über die aktuellen Preise garantiert mindestens so empört wie Du.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @jester:
> Synchonisation tauchte in meiner Rechnung bereits auf und es gibt jede Menge Leute, die gerne verkürzt arbeiten wollen.


 
Du rechnest Deine Synchronisation aber mit einem viel zu geringen Faktor. Kein Betrieb wird nur halbwegs wichtige Mitarbeiter permanent zwischen zwei weit auseinander liegenden Betriebsorten pendeln lassen. Das stimmt. Aber die, die wirklich viele Kilometer abspulen, arbeiten in der Regel an mindestens 5 festen oder fast beliebig vielen wechselnden Orten. Ein guter Freund von mir arbeitet bspw. als Assistent der Geschäftsleitung bei einer Großbäckerei. Der verbrennt beruflich jeden Monat Diesel im Wert von € 300,- bis 400,- mit seinem Firmen-Golf, weil er dauernd zwischen den rund 35 Filialen hin- und herfährt. Willst Du dessen Stelle durch 35 teilen?

Und wenn es wirklich anspruchsvolle Jobs sind, dann rechnet sich die Sache schon wegen der Synchronisation selbst an demselben Arbeitsort nicht mehr. Oder hast Du schon einmal Stationsärzte auf einer halben Stelle gesehen? Eben. Wäre auch Unsinn, wenn man nach 4-5 Stunden 2 Stunden Übergabe machen müßte...

Und ich kenne anscheinend mal wieder die falschen Leute. Mir gegenüber hat noch niemand erklärt, er würde gerne verkürzt arbeiten. Ich kenne zwar eine Person, die einen regulären Arbeitsvertrag über knapp 70 Stunden die Woche hat und einige, die deutlich über 50 arbeiten, aber der Wunsch nach Verringerung ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## hBGl (19. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn wir Klimaschutz, Umweltzerstörung,



Man kann das Klima nicht schützen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verlust an Sekundäreinnahmen durch Abfluss statt Rezirkulation des  Geldes,



Was soll das bedeuten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gesundheitsbeeinträchtigung,



Von mir aus kann man Innenstädte zu autofreien Zonen erklären.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flächenverbrauch der zugehörigen  Infrastruktur



Legitim.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und gewisse Ressourcensicherungsmaßnahmen im nahen Osten  (einschließlich deren Opfer nach üblichen Vergütungen)



Bitte genauer erklären.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> umlegen würden,  wären wir bei 17,0 €



So jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie viel man auf die Steuer draufpacken muss.






sfc schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, wie man das im Hinblick auf künftige  Generationen rechtfertigen will. Öl ist der kostbarste, da mit Abstand  relevanteste und was überall "verbaute", nicht erneuerbare Rohstoff der  Welt - und dummerweise ist wohl schon in rund 15 Jahren das  Fördermaximum erreicht. Ist ja schon traurig genug, die ganzen  wohlstandkranken Stümper zu sehen, die das Zeuch wie Wasser verplempern,  nur um zwei Straßen weiter ne Tüte Brötchen zu kaufen. Das muss man  nicht noch belohnen.



Das sagen die schon seit Jahrzehnten ... die Weltuntergangsszenarien gehen mir auf den Geist weil ich dafür bezahlen muss. Und außerdem ist die Entstehung von Erdöl gar nicht 100%ig erklärt.


----------



## Icejester (19. April 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann man Innenstädte zu autofreien Zonen erklären.


 
Die einzige Folge davon wäre ein Sterben der Innenstädte. In Bonn machen sich schon seit Jahren kleine Gewerbetreibende dafür stark, daß die Fußgängerzone in der Stadtmitte verkleinert wird, weil die Kunden in Ermangelung von Parkplätzen weg bleiben. Wenn das noch verschärft wird, ziehen die Leute auch noch aus ihren Wohnungen. Mit solchen Maßnahmen gewinnt niemand.


----------



## hBGl (19. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die einzige Folge davon wäre ein Sterben der Innenstädte. In Bonn machen sich schon seit Jahren kleine Gewerbetreibende dafür stark, daß die Fußgängerzone in der Stadtmitte verkleinert wird, weil die Kunden in Ermangelung von Parkplätzen weg bleiben. Wenn das noch verschärft wird, ziehen die Leute auch noch aus ihren Wohnungen. Mit solchen Maßnahmen gewinnt niemand.


 
Mir ist die Sache egal, ich wohne nicht in einer Großstadt und habe das auch nie vor. Ich habe mir gedacht was ich machen würde wenn meine Gesundheit in Gefahr ist. Bevor ich Geld für eine ärztliche Behandlung fordern würde, würde ich die Sache beseitigen, die mich krank macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2012)

[offtopic]


hBGl schrieb:


> Man kann das Klima nicht schützen.



"Kann" nicht. Aber man könnte es vor dem Einfluss der Menschheit schützen. Und wenn du da irgendwas anderes ausführlich darlegen willst, nimmst du bitte den entsprechenden Thread.



> Was soll das bedeuten?



Das soll bedeuten, dass der Abfluss von Kapital ins Ausland für die Volkswirtschaft einen größeren Verlust bedeutet, als die reine Summe, die verlorengeht. Denn es bedeutet auch, dass weniger Geld im Umlauf ist, dass produktiv eingesetzt werden könnte bzw. dass dies durch andere Maßnahmen bereitgestellt werden muss (Stichwort: Bankenrettung/Kreditkrise. Glaubst du irgend ein Unternehmer in Deutschland hätte staatlich gedeckte Kredite gebraucht, wenn all das Geld, dass jedes Jahr nach Russland oder Fernost geht, weiter im Inland zur Verfügung gestanden hätte?)



> Bitte genauer erklären.



Nahezu sämtliche größeren Krisenherde, die wir derzeit auf diesem Planeten haben und ein erheblicher Teil der Regionen mit argen Menschenrechtsverstößen setzen sich aus großen (potentiellen) Rohstofflieferanten zusammen. An einem Ende pumpen wir unglaubliche Summen in diese Pulverfässer (die dann komischer Weise nicht für humanitäre Projekte ausgegeben werden...), auf der anderen Seite pumpen wir (und unsere Verbündeten) noch einmal fast noch größere Summen in diplomatische und militärische Aktionen, um zu verhindern, dass uns der ganze Laden endgültig um die Ohren fliegt.
Und das ist nur der rein ökonomische Teil - dazu kommen die Schäden und Tote vor Ort. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man Menschenleben nicht gegen bares aufrechnen soll: Würden für jeden einzelnen Toten im mittleren Osten, der bei diversen Kriegshandlungen zur Sicherung unserer Rohstoffversorgung (bzw. beim Versuch dortiger Gruppierungen, sich vom westlichen Diktat zu lösen) zu beklagen ist, die Entschädigungen, Schmerzensgelder, Hinterbliebenenrenten, psychatrische Betreuung,... geleistet werden, die bei einem derartigen Fall in Deutschland regelmäßig zugestanden werden (von US-amerikanischen Verhältnissen mal ganz zu schweigen) und würden diese auf die Rohstoffpreise umgelegt werden, wäre Benzin unbezahlbar.
[/offtopic]

Soviel zum Thema Sprit, zurück zum Thema Arbeit.


----------

